# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  भूत प्रेत की कहानियां

## Amigo.

*दोस्तों आज से एक नया सूत्र शुरू करने जा रहा हूँ आशा करता हूँ आप सभी का सहयोग मिलेगा.
**एक और निवेदन** यहाँ दी गई भूतही  कहानियों को केवल मनोरंजन के रूप में देखें। यहाँ दी गई अधिकतर कहानियाँ  श्रुति पर आधारित है।
 मेरा उद्देश्य पाठकों को मनोरंजन प्रदान करना है न कि  आधुनिक समाज में भूत-प्रेत के अस्तित्व को बढ़ावा देना। सादर धन्यवाद।
*

----------


## Amigo.

यह कहानी है एक चुड़ैल की जो एक व्यक्ति के पीछे ही पड़ गई थी। और हाँ ये चुड़ैल उस व्यक्ति से बहुत कुछ दिल की बातें करती थी। इस चुड़ैल का तो यहाँ तक कहना था कि उसको उस व्यक्ति से प्यार हो गया है और वह सदा के लिए उसका बनकर रहना चाहती है। पर क्या वह चुड़ैल उस व्यक्ति को अपना बना पाई?????......शायद यह कहानी इस रहस्य पर से परदा उठाएगी और एक चुड़ैल के प्रेम को, उसकी चाहत को बयाँ करेगी।
हाँ पर इतना ही नहीं, मैं बता दूँ कि यह कहानी मैंने उस व्यक्ति से सुनी है जिसके पीछे वह चुड़ैल पड़ गई थी हाँ मतलब प्यार में। एकदिन जब मैं उस व्यक्ति के पास बैठा, भूत-प्रेतों के बारे में जानने के लिए बहुत ही उत्सुक था तो उस व्यक्ति ने यह कहानी सुनाई......आप भी सुनिए और आनंद लीजिए..........डरना मना है..........

----------


## Amigo.

यह कहानी आज से ५५-६० साल पहले की है जब गाँवों के अगल-बगल में बहुत सारे पेड़-पौधे, झाड़ियाँ आदि हुआ करती थीं। जगह-जगह पर बँसवाड़ी (बाँस का बगीचा), महुआनी (महुआ का बगीचा), बारियाँ (आम आदि पेड़ों के बगीचे) आदि हुआ करती थीं। गाँव के बाहर निकलने के लिए कच्ची पगडंडियाँ थीं वह भी मूँज आदि पौधों से घिरी हुई।
ऐसे समय में भूत-प्रेतों, चुड़ैलों का बहुत ही बोलबाला था। लोगों को इन अनसुलझी आत्माओं के डरावने अनुभव हुआ करते थे। यहाँ तक की ये रोएँ खड़ी कर देने वाली आत्माओं के कुछ नाम भी हुआ करते थे जो इनके काम या रहने की जगह आदि पर रखे जाते थे। जैसे- पंडीजी के श्रीफल पर की चुड़ैल, नेटुआबीर बाबा, बड़कीबारी वाला भूत, बँसबाड़ी में की चुड़ैल, सारंगी बाबा, रक्तपियनी चुड़ै़ल, नहरडुबनी चुड़ैल, प्यासनमरी चुड़ैल आदि। तो आइए आप लोगों को उस चुड़ै़ल से मिलवाता हूँ जो एक आम के बगीचे के कोने में स्थित एक बाँस की कोठी (कोठी यानि एक पास एक में सटे उगे हुए बहुत से बाँस) में रहती थी।

----------


## Amigo.

यह कहानी जिस समय की है उस समय बहिरू बाबा गबड़ू जवान थे। चिक्का, कबड्डी, दौड़ आदि में बड़चढ़ कर हिस्सा लेते थे और हमेशा बाजी मारते थे। अरे भाई कबड्डी खेलते समय अगर तीन-चार लोग भी उन्हें पकड़ लेते थे तो सबको खींचते हुए बिना साँस तोड़े बहिरू बाबा लाइन छू लेते थे।
बहिरू बाबा के घर के आगे लगभग २०० मीटर की दूरी पर उनका खुद का एक आम का बगीचा था जिसमें आम के लगभग १५-१६ पेड़ थे और इस बगीचे के एक कोने में बसवाड़ी भी थी जिसमें बाँस की तीन-चार कोठियाँ थीं।

----------


## Amigo.

आम का मौसम था और इस बगीचे के हर पेड़ की डालियाँ आम से लदकर झुल रही थीं। दिन में बहिरू बाबा के घर का कोई व्यक्ति दिनभर इन आमों की रखवाली करता था पर रात को रखवाली करने का जिम्मा बहिरू बाबा का ही था। रात होते ही बहिरू बाबा खाने-पीने के बाद अपना बिस्तर और बँसखटिया उठाते थे और सोने के लिए इस आम के बगीचे में चले जाते थे।
एक रात बहिरू बाबा बगीचे में अपनी बँसखटिया पर सोए हुए थे। तभी उनको बँसवाड़ी के तरफ कुछ आहट सुनाई दी। बहिरू बाबा तो जग गए पर खाट पर पड़े-पड़े ही अपनी नजर बँसवाड़ी की तरफ घुमा दिए। उनको बँसवाड़ी के कुछ बाँस हिलते हुए नजर आ रहे थे पर हवा न बहने की वजह से उनको लगा कि कोई जानवर बाँसों में घुसकर अपने शरीर को रगड़ रहा होगा और शायद इसकी वजह से ये बाँस हिल रहे हैं।

----------


## Amigo.

इसके बाद बहिरू बाबा उठकर खाट पर ही बैठ गए और अपनी लाठी संभाल लिए। अभी बहिरू बाबा कुछ बोलें इसके पहले ही उन्हें बँसवाड़ी में से एक औरत निकलती हुई दिखाई दी। उस औरत को देखते ही बहिरू बाबा की साँसे तेज हो गई और वे लगे सोचने की इतनी रात को कोई औरत इस बँसवाड़ी में क्या कर रही है। जरूर कुछ गड़बड़ है। अभी वे कुछ सोंच ही रहे थे कि वह औरत उनके पास आकर कुछ दूरी पर खड़ी हो गई।
बहिरू बाबा तो हक्का-बक्का थे। उनके मुँह से आवाज भी नहीं निकल रही थी पर कैसे भी हिम्मत करके उन्होंने पूछा कि तुम कौन हो और इतनी रात को यहाँ क्यों आई हो?

----------


## Amigo.

बहिरू बाबा की बात सुनकर वह औरत बहुत जोर से डरावनी हँसी हँसी और बोली औरत हूँ और इसी बँसबाड़ी में रहती हूँ। बहुत दिनों से मैं तुमको यहाँ सोते हुए देख रही हूँ और धीरे-धीरे मुझे अब तुमसे प्यार हो गया है। मैं सदा तुम्हारी होकर रहना चाहती हूँ। बहिरू बाबा को अब यह समझते देर नहीं लगी कि यह तो वही चुड़ैल है जिसके बारे में लोग बताते हैं कि इस बगीचे में बहुत साल पहले घुमक्कड़ मदारी (जादूगर) परिवार आकर लगभग तीन-चार महीने रहा था और एक दिन कुछ लोंगो ने उस मदारी परिवार की एक १०-११ साल की बालिका को इसी बसवाड़ी में मरे पाया था और मदारी परिवार वहाँ से अपना बोरिया-बिस्तर लेकर नदारद था और वही बालिका चुड़ैल बन गई थी क्योंकि उसकी हत्या गला दबाकर की गई थी।
बहिरू बाबा अब धीरे-धीरे अपने डर पर काबू पा चुके थे और उस चुड़ैल से बोले कि तुम ठहरी मरी हुई आत्मा और मैं जीता-जागता। तुम बताओ मैं तुमको कैसे अपना सकता हूँ। बहिरू बाबा की बात सुनकर वह चुड़ैल थोड़ा गुस्से में बोली कि मैं कुछ नहीं जानती अगर तुम मुझे ठुकराओगे तो मैं तुम्हें मार डालूँगी। तुम्हे हर हालत में मुझे अपनाना ही होगा। अब बहिरू बाबा कुछ बोले तो नहीं पर धीरे-धीरे हनुमान चालीसा पढ़ने लगे। वह चुड़ैल धीरे-धीरे पीछे हटने लगी पर बहिरू बाबा को चेतावनी भी देती गई कि हर हालत में उनको उसे अपनाना ही होगा।

----------


## Amigo.

इस घटना के बाद तो बहिरू बाबा की नींद ही उड़ गई और वे अपनी बँसखटिया उठाए घर चले गए।
दूसरे दिन रात को बहिरू बाबा ने बगीचे में न सोने के लिए बहाना बनाया और घर के बाहर दरवाजे पर ही सो गए। अरे यह क्या रात को उनकी अचानक नींद खुली तो वो क्या देखते हैं कि उनके साथ कुछ गड़बड़ हो गई है और कोई औरत उनके पास सोई हुई है। बहिरू बाबा फौरन जग गए और उस औरत से लगे पुछने की कौन हो तुम??? वह औरत डरावनी हँसी हँसी और बोली कि रातवाली ही हूँ। तुम मुझसे पीछा नहीं छुड़ा सकते और हाँ अब तो तुने मुझे अपना भी लिया है। अब प्रतिदिन रात को वह चुड़ैल बहिरू बाबा के पास आने लगी और बहिरू बाबा चाहते हुए भी कुछ न कर सके।
इस घटना को चलते १५-२० दिन बीत गए अब बहिरू बाबा में पहलेवाली ताकत नहीं रही वे बहुत ही कमजोर हो गए थे। उनके घरवाले ये समझ नहीं पा रहे थे कि आखिर इनको क्या हो गया है। एक हट्टा-कट्ठा आदमी इतना कमजोर कैसे हो गया। घरवालों ने बहिरू बाबा से बहुत बार पूछा कि उन्हें क्या हो गया है पर वे लोक-लाज के डर से कुछ नहीं बताते थे। कई डाक्टरों को दिखाया गया पर बहिरू बाबा की हालत में कोई सुधार नजर नहीं आया।

----------


## Amigo.

एकदिन गाँव में नाच (नौटंकी) आया हुआ था और बहिरू बाबा अपने संगतिया लोगों (दोस्तों) के साथ नाच देखने गए हुए थे। जहाँ नाच हो रहा था वहाँ पान की दुकान भी लगी हुई थी। बहिरू बाबा ने वहाँ से पान लगवाकर एक बीड़ा खा लिया और पानवाले से दो बीड़ा लगाकर बाँधकर देने के लिए कहा। पानवाले ने दो बीड़ा पान कागज में लपेटकर बहिरू बाबा को दे दिया। नाच देखने के बाद बहिरू बाबा घर आए और सोने से पहले एक बीड़ा पान निकालकर खाए और बाकी एक बीड़े को वैसे ही लपेटकर पाकेट में रख लिए।
उस रात बहिरू बाबा के साथ एक चमत्कार हुआ और वह चमत्कार यह था कि वह चुड़ैल उनके पास नहीं आई। सुबह बहिरू बाबा जगे तो बहुत खुश थे। उनको लग रहा था कि पान लेकर सोने की वजह से वह चुड़ैल उनके पास नहीं आई। उन्होंने अपने पास रखे उस दूसरे बीड़ा पान को खाया नहीं और दूसरी रात भी उसको पाकेट में रखकर ही सोए। उस रात वह चुड़ैल तो आई पर इनके खाट से कुछ दूरी पर खड़ी होकर चिल्लाने लगी। बहिरू बाबा की नींद खुल गई और वे उठकर बैठ गए। उस चुड़ैल ने गुस्से में कहा कि तुम्हारे पाकेट में पानलपेटा जो कागज है उसको निकालकर फेंक दो पर ऐसा करने से बहिरू बाबा ने मना कर दिया। लाख कोशिशों के बाद भी जब वह चुड़ैल अपने मकसद में कामयाब नहीं हुई तो रोते हुए उस बँसवाड़ी की ओर चली गई।
अब बहिरू बाबा को नींद नहीं आई वे फौरन बैटरी (टार्च) जलाकर पानलपेटे उस कागज को देखने लगे। उनको यह देखकर बहुत विस्मय हुआ कि पान जिस कागज में लपेटा था वह कागज किसी अखबार का भाग था और उसमें हनुमान-यंत्र बना हुआ था। अब बहिरू बाबा समझ चुके थे कि पान की वजह से नहीं अपितु हनुमानजी की वजह से उन्हें इस दुष्ट चुड़ैल से पीछा मिल गया था।

----------


## Amigo.

दूसरे दिन नहा-धोकर बहिरू बाबा मंदिर गए और वहाँ से एक हनुमान का लाकेट खरीदकर गले में धारण किए और इतना ही नहीं अब रात को सोते समय वे हमेशा हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करते और हनुमान चालीसा को सिर के पास रखकर ही सोते।
अब बहिरू बाबा फिर से भले-चंगे हो गए थे और अब आम के बगीचे में सोना भी शुरु कर दिए थे। हाँ पर वे जब भी अकेले सुन-सान में उस बँसवाड़ी की तरफ जाते थे उस चुड़ैल को रोता हुआ ही पाते थे। वह चुड़ैल बहिरू बाबा से अपने प्यार की भीख माँगते हुए गिड़गिड़ाती रहती।

जय बजरंग बली।।

----------


## Amigo.

*तो दोस्तों कैसी लगी आपको ये कहानी बताना ना भूलिएगा .शीघ्र ही उपस्थित हूँगा
अगली कहानी के साथ.तब तक के लिए*

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढियां, लिखते रहें|

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई लिखते रहो
मन को पसंद आई 
और बचपन की याद भी आई

----------


## Amigo.

> बहुत बढियां, लिखते रहें|


आपका सूत्र पर भ्रमण करने के लिए धन्यवाद् मित्र  आप आये मेरा सूत्र सार्थक हो गया

----------


## Amigo.

> भाई लिखते रहो
> मन को पसंद आई 
> और बचपन की याद भी आई


धन्यवाद sks जी आपके जवाब का

----------


## GForce

बन्धु ! आपको उचित नहीं लगे, तो पूर्व में ही क्षमाप्रार्थी हूं, किन्तु सत्य यही है कि कथा का गठन प्रवहमान नहीं है और इसे पढ़ कर कोई रोमांच नहीं होता ! प्रेत इत्यादि की कथा हो और अंतर्रात्मा तक भय की अनुभूति नहीं हो, तो ऎसी कथा भला किस कार्य की ! तथापि आप अपना लेखन निरंतर रखें, संभवतः भविष्य में कथाएं और रोचक... और रोमांचक हो जाएं !

----------


## love birds

कहानी सही है भाई पसंद आई आगे बदओ आपको आपका इनाम जरुर मिलेगा लेकिन कुछ दूर चलने के बाद  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alexander the great

> बन्धु ! आपको उचित नहीं लगे, तो पूर्व में ही क्षमाप्रार्थी हूं, किन्तु सत्य यही है कि कथा का गठन प्रवहमान नहीं है और इसे पढ़ कर कोई रोमांच नहीं होता ! प्रेत इत्यादि की कथा हो और अंतर्रात्मा तक भय की अनुभूति नहीं हो, तो ऎसी कथा भला किस कार्य की ! तथापि आप अपना लेखन निरंतर रखें, संभवतः भविष्य में कथाएं और रोचक... और रोमांचक हो जाएं !


आप लोगों की परवाह ना करें अमिगो जी कहानी बहुत अच्छी है आप लिखते रहें . कुछ लोगों का काम ही होता है किसी के काम में मीन मेख निकालने का
अभी ३ पोस्ट ही की हैं और ३स्री पोस्ट में ही मीन मेख निकालने लगे .इन्हें क्या पता कितनी म्हणत लगती है .मेरी तरफ से आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## GForce

बन्धु ! निश्चय ही आप मुझसे 23 प्रविष्ठि वरिष्ठ हैं, किन्तु केवल इसी से आपको उचित को अनुचित सिद्ध करने का अधिकार नहीं मिल जाता ! सूत्र निर्माता की वास्तविक सहायता वे करते हैं, जो उसे सही मार्ग दिखाते हैं, न कि वे जो अकारण माखन-लीला का प्रदर्शन करते हैं ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## master0141

> *तो दोस्तों कैसी लगी आपको ये कहानी बताना ना भूलिएगा .शीघ्र ही उपस्थित हूँगा
> अगली कहानी के साथ.तब तक के लिए*


वाह दोस्त क्या कहानी लिखी है
मज़ा आ गया
 रपो दे दिया है  ++++++++++

----------


## Baba26

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है आगे भी जारी रखें

----------


## Amigo.

> बन्धु ! निश्चय ही आप मुझसे 23 प्रविष्ठि वरिष्ठ हैं, किन्तु केवल इसी से आपको उचित को अनुचित सिद्ध करने का अधिकार नहीं मिल जाता ! सूत्र निर्माता की वास्तविक सहायता वे करते हैं, जो उसे सही मार्ग दिखाते हैं, न कि वे जो अकारण माखन-लीला का प्रदर्शन करते हैं ! धन्यवाद !


जी फ़ोर्स जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए .मैं आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ ,पर बहुत ढूंडने के बाद ये
कहानी मिली थी , पर आगे से प्रयास करूंगा  की कोई  अच्छी  कहानी पोस्ट करूँ.

----------


## GForce

मेरा आशय समझने के लिए धन्यवाद, बन्धु ! विश्वास करें कि उपर्युक्त प्रविष्ठि मैंने आपको हतोत्साहित करने के लिए कदापि नहीं की थी, मेरी सदिच्छा है कि आपका सूत्र अपनी श्रेष्ठ पाठ्य सामग्री के कारण निरंतर उच्च स्तर प्राप्त करे ! रूसी साहित्य में अनेक भुतहा कथाएं सहज उपलब्ध हैं ! चेखब की 'भडमानस' एक प्रख्यात कृति है, जो भेड़िया मानव का रोमांचकारी वर्णन करती है ! आप प्रयास करें, कहीं न कहीं अवश्य प्राप्त हो जाएगी ! यदि नहीं, तो मैं सहायता के लिए उपस्थित हूं ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## neelamskla

good work.Lage raho

----------


## Amigo.

> मेरा आशय समझने के लिए धन्यवाद, बन्धु ! विश्वास करें कि उपर्युक्त प्रविष्ठि मैंने आपको हतोत्साहित करने के लिए कदापि नहीं की थी, मेरी सदिच्छा है कि आपका सूत्र अपनी श्रेष्ठ पाठ्य सामग्री के कारण निरंतर उच्च स्तर प्राप्त करे ! रूसी साहित्य में अनेक भुतहा कथाएं सहज उपलब्ध हैं ! चेखब की 'भडमानस' एक प्रख्यात कृति है, जो भेड़िया मानव का रोमांचकारी वर्णन करती है ! आप प्रयास करें, कहीं न कहीं अवश्य प्राप्त हो जाएगी ! यदि नहीं, तो मैं सहायता के लिए उपस्थित हूं ! धन्यवाद !


धन्यवाद् जी फ़ोर्स जी कल पूरी रात मैं इंटरनेट पर ढूंढ रहा था पर मिली नहीं क्या आप मुझे उसका इंग्लिश में नाम बता सकते हैं .हो सकता है मुझसे लिखते समय स्पेलिंग मिस्टेक हो गया हो और ना मिल रही हो.

----------


## Amigo.

*तो पेश है दूसरी कहानी   : जोगिया बाबा मरकर बने भूत*

----------


## Amigo.

आज मैं जो कहानी सुनाने जा रहा हूँ वह एक साधु स्वभाव के भूत की है। आज भी गाँवों में एक प्रकार के भिखमंगा आते हैं जिन्हें जोगी (=योगी) कहा जाता है।
 ये लोग विशेषकर भगवा वस्त्र धारण करते हैं या लाल। इनके हाथों में सारंगी नामक बाजा रहता है जिसे ये लोग भीख माँगते समय बजाते रहते हैं।

कुछ जोगी गाने में भी बहुत निपुण होते हैं और सारंगी बजाने के साथ ही साथ गाते भी हैं। ये जोगी अपने गीतों में राजा भरथरी से संबंधित गीत गाते हैं।
 राजा भरथरी के बारे में यह कहा जाता है कि वे एक बहुत ही अच्छे राजा थे और बाद में जोगी हो गए थे। 
जोगी के रूप में 'अलख निरंजन' का उदघोष करते हुए सर्वप्रथम वे भिक्षाटन के लिए अपने ही घर आए थे और अपनी माँ के हाथ से भिक्षा लिए थे।
 दरअसल इन जोगियों के बारे में कहा जाता है कि जोगी बनने के बाद इन्हें सर्वप्रथम अपनी माँ या पत्नी हो तो उससे भिक्षा लेनी पड़ती है और भिक्षा लेते समय इनकी पहचान छिपी होनी चाहिए तभी ये सच्चे जोगी साबित होंगे।

----------


## Amigo.

इन जोगियों के भिक्षाटन का तरीका भी अलग-अलग होता है। कुछ जोगी सारंगी बजाते हुए गाँव में प्रवेश करते हैं
 और घर-घर जाकर जो कुछ भी अन्न-पैसा मिलता है ले लेते हैं पर कुछ जोगी एक महीने तक किसी गाँव का फेरी
 लगाते हैं। इस फेरी के दौरान वह जोगी सारंगी बजाते और गाते हुए पूरे गाँव में दिन में एक बार घूम जाता है।
 इस फेरी के दौरान वह किसी के घर से कुछ भी नहीं लेता है पर एक महीना फेरी लगाने के बाद वह घर-घर जाकर 
कपड़े (पुराने भी) या थोड़ा अच्छी मात्रा में अनाज आदि वसूलता है और लोग राजी-खुशी देते भी हैं। इन कपड़ों से 
यो लोग गुदड़ी बनाते हैं या बेंच देते हैं।

सुनाना था क्या और मैं सुना रहा हूँ क्या??? अरे मुझे तो भूत जोगी की कहानी सुनानी थी और मैं लगा
 भिक्षुक जोगी की कथा अलापने। आइए, अब बिना लाग-लपेट के भूत जोगी की कहानी शुरु करते हैं :-

ये कहानी आज से 35-40 वर्ष पहले की है। हमारे गाँव के पुरनिया लोग बताते हैं कि आज से बहुत पहले ये जोगी लोग
 (भिखमंगे जोगी) एक बड़ी संख्या में दल बनाकर आते थे और गाँव के बाहर किसी बगीचे आदि में अपना डेरा डाल देते थे।
 आपस में क्षेत्र का बँटवाराकर ये लोग भिक्षाटन के लिए अलग-अलग गाँवों में जाते थे।

----------


## Amigo.

एकबार की बात है कि ऐसा ही एक जोगियों का दल हमारे गाँव के बाहर एक बगीचे में ठहरा हुआ था। इस बगीचे में उस समय जामुन, आम आदि के पेड़ों की अधिकता थी। 
(आज भी इस बगीचे में एक-आध जामुन के पेड़ हैं।) ये जोगी कहाँ के रहने वाले थे, इसकी जानकारी हमारे गाँव के किसी को भी नहीं थी और ना ही कोई इन लोगों के बारे में जानना चाहा था।

अभी इन जोगियों का उस बाग में डेरा जमाए दो-चार दिन ही हुए थे की एक अजीब घटना घट गई। एकदिन हमारे गाँव का एक व्यक्ति किसी कारणवस सुबह-सुबह उस बगीचे में गया। 
वह बगीचे में क्या देखता है कि जोगियों का दल नदारद है और एक जामुन के पेड़ पर से एक जोगी फँसरी लगाए लटक रहा है। जोगी की उस लटकती हुई उस लाश को देखकर वह 
आदमी चिल्लाते हुए गाँव की ओर भागा। उसकी चिल्लाहट सुनकर गाँव के काफी लोग इकट्ठा हो गए और एक साथ उस बगीचे में जामुन के पेड़ के पास आए। गाँव के पहरेदार ने थाने पर खबर की।
 पुलिस आई और उस जोगी की लाश को ले गई। गाँव के कुछ प्रबुद्ध लोगों के अनुसार जोगियों में किसी बात को लेकर बड़ा झगड़ा हो गया था और उन लोगों ने इस जोगी को मारकर यहाँ लटका दिया था
 और खुद फरार हो गए थे।

----------


## Amigo.

खैर ये तो रही उस जोगी के मरने की बात। समय धीरे-धीरे बीतने लगा और अचानक एक-आध महीने के बाद ही वह जोगी उसी जामुन के पेड़ पर बैठकर सारंगी बजाता हुआ कुछ लोगों को अकेले में दिख गया। 
जोगी के भूत होनेवाली बात पूरे गाँव में तेजी से फैल गई और उसके बाद कोई भी अकेले उस जामुन के पेड़ के पास नहीं गया।
 कुछ लोगों ने यह भी दावा किया कि कभी-कभी वह जोगी भिनसहरे सारंगी बजाते हुए उन्हें गाँव के बाहर एकांत में भी दिखा।

एकबार की बात है कि जामुन खाने के लिए बच्चों का एक दल दोपहर में उस बगीचे में गया। बच्चों ने आव देखा ना ताव और तीन चार बच्चे फटाक-फटाक उस जामुन पर चढ़कर जामुन तोड़ने लगे।
 कुछ बच्चे नीचे खड़े होकर ही झटहा (लकड़ी का छोटा डंडा) और ढेले (ईंट, मिट्टी का टुकड़े) से मार-मारकर जामुन तोड़ने लगे।

बच्चों का जामुन तोड़ने का यह सिलसिला अभी शुरु ही था कि नीचे खड़े एक बच्चे को जामुन के उस पेड़ की एक ऊपरी डाल पर एक जोगी बैठा हुआ दिखाई दिया।
 उस जोगी को देखते ही उस बच्चे की चीख निकल गई। अब नीचे खड़े और बच्चे भी उस जोगी को देख लिए थे। पेड़पर चढ़े बच्चों की नजर जब उस जोगी पर पड़ी 
तो उनको साँप सूँघ गया और वे हड़बड़ाहट में नीचे उतरने लगे। पेड़ पर चढ़ा एक बच्चा अपने आप को सँभाल नहीं पाया और पेड़ पर से ही गिर पड़ा पर एकदम नीचे की
 एक डाल पर आकर अँटक गया। कुछ बच्चों ने देखा कि उसको उस जोगी ने थाम लिया है। उसके बाद उस जोगी ने उस बच्चे को नीचे उतारकर जमीन पर
 सुला दिया और खुद गायब हो गया।

----------


## Amigo.

ये पूरी घटना मात्र 5-7 मिनट के अंदर ही घटी थी। सभी बच्चों ने अब जोर-जोर से रोना भी शुरुकर दिया था
 और कुछ गाँव की ओर भी भाग गए थे। अब गाँव के कुछ बड़े लोग भी लाठी-भाला आदि लेकर उस जामुन के पेड़
 के पास आ गए थे। उस बच्चे को बेहोशी हालत में उठाकर घर लाया गया। 2-3 घंटे के बाद वह पूरी तरह से ठीक हो गया था।
जिन बच्चों ने गिरते हुए बच्चे को जोगी के द्वारा थामकर नीचे उतारकर सुलाते हुए देखा था; उन लोगों ने यह बात जब सभी 
को बताई तो उस जोगी के प्रति पूरे गाँव में श्रद्धा और आदर का भाव पैदा हो गया था।

इस घटना के बाद वह जोगी कभी फिर से दिखाई नहीं दिया पर उस बगीचे की ओर जानेवाले कुछ लोग बताते हैं कि आज भी 
कभी-कभी उस बगीचे में सारंगी की मधुर ध्वनि सुनाई देती है। आज भी उस भूत-जोगी के बारे में बात करते हुए लोग थकते नहीं हैं 
और कहते हैं कि वे दिखाई इसलिए नहीं देते ताकि कोई डरे नहीं।

----------


## GForce

> धन्यवाद् जी फ़ोर्स जी कल पूरी रात मैं इंटरनेट पर ढूंढ रहा था पर मिली नहीं क्या आप मुझे उसका इंग्लिश में नाम बता सकते हैं .हो सकता है मुझसे लिखते समय स्पेलिंग मिस्टेक हो गया हो और ना मिल रही हो.


'भड़मानस' का आंग्ल भाषा में शीर्षक मैं आपको कल प्रेषित करूंगा, बन्धु ! आपको 'व्यक्तिगत सन्देश' से एक कड़ी प्रेषित की है, संभवतः सहायक सिद्ध हो ! कृपया देख लें !

----------


## satbeer

वाह दोस्त क्या कहानी लिखी है

----------


## Paul Saab

:salut::salut::salut::salut:

----------


## Mr Gonsalwez

ववाह लगे रहिये

----------


## T J Cooper

:clap::clap:

----------


## Amigo.

*वह प्रेत जिसने कई सोखाओं को पीटा* 


भूत-प्रेतों की लीला भी अपरम्पार होती है। कभी-कभी ये बहुत ही सज्जनता से पेश आते हैं तो कभी-कभी इनका उग्र रूप अच्छे-अच्छों की धोती गीली कर देता है। भूत-प्रेतों में बहुत कम ऐसे होते हैं जो आसानी से काबू में आ जाएँ नहीं तो अधिकतर सोखाओं-पंडितों को पानी पिलाकर रख देते हैं, उनकी नानी की याद दिला देते हैं।

आज की कहानी एक ऐसे प्रेत की है जिसको कोई भी सोखा-पंडित अपने काबू में नहीं कर पाए और ना ही वह प्रेत किसी देवी-देवता से ही डरता था। क्या वह प्रेत ही था या कोई और??? आइए जानने की कोशिश करते हैं। हमारी भी इस प्रेत को जानने की उत्कंठा अतितीव्र हो गई थी जब हमने पहली बार ही इसके बारे में सुना। दरअसल लोगों से पता चला कि इस प्रेत ने बहुत सारे सोखाओं-पंडितों को घिसरा-घिसराकर मारा और इतना ही नहीं जब इसे किसी देवी या देवता के स्थान पर लेकर जाया गया तो इसने उस देवी या देवता की भी खुलकर खिल्ली उड़ाई और उन्हें चुनौती दे डाली कि पहले पहचान, मैं कौन??? और शायद इस कौन का उत्तर किसी के पास नहीं था चाहें वह सोखा हो या किसी देवी या देवता का बहुत बड़ा भक्त या पुजारी।

----------


## Amigo.

अभी से आप मत सोंचिए की यह कौन था जिसका पता बड़े-बड़े सोखा और पंडित तक नहीं लगा पाए? क्या इस कहानी को पढ़ने के बाद भी इस रहस्य से परदा नहीं उठेगा? इस रहस्यमयी प्रेत के 'पहचान मैं कौन' पर से परदा उठेगा और यह परदा शायद वह प्रेत ही उठाएगा क्योंकि उससे अच्छा उसको कौन समझ सकता है। बस थोड़ा इंतजार कीजिए और कहानी को आगे तो बढ़ने दीजिए।
भूत-प्रेतों की तरह से इस कहानी को रहस्यमयी न बनाते हुए मैं सीधे अपनी बात पर आ जाता हूँ। इस गाँव में एक पंडीजी हैं जो बहुत ही सुशील, सभ्य और नेक इंसान हैं। यह कहानी घटिट होने से पहले तक ये पंडीजी एक बड़े माने-जाने ठीकेदार हुआ करते थे और ठीके के काम से अधिकतर घर से दूर ही रहा करते थे। हप्ते या पंद्रह दिन में इनका घर पर आना-जाना होता था। ये ठीका लेकर सड़क आदि बनवाने का काम करते थे। इनके घर के सभी लोग भी बड़े ही सुशिक्षित एवं सज्जन प्रकृति के आदमी हैं। इनकी पत्नी तो साधु स्वभाव की हैं और एक कुशल गृहिणी होने के साथ ही साथ बहुत ही धर्मनिष्ठ हैं।

एकबार की बात है कि पंडीजी ठीके के काम से बाहर गए हुए थे पर दो दिन के बाद ही उनको दो लोग उनके घर पर पहुँचाने आए। पंडीजी के घरवालों को उन दो व्यक्तियों ने बताया कि पता नहीं क्यों कल से ही पंडीजी कुछ अजीब हरकत कर रहे हैं। जैसे कल रात को सात मजदूरों ने अपने लिए खाना बनाया था और ये जिद करके उनलोगों के साथ ही खाना खाने बैठे पर मजदूरों ने कहा कि पंडीजी पहले आप खा लें फिर हम खाएँगे। और इसके बाद जब ये खाना खाने बैठे तो सातों मजदूरो का खाना अकेले खा गए और तो और ये खाना भी आदमी जैसा नहीं निशाचरों जैसा खा रहे थे। उसके बाद दो मजदूर तो डरकर वहाँ से भाग ही गए। फिर हम लोगों को पता चला। उसके बाद हम लोग भी वहाँ पहुँचे और इनको किसी तरह सुलाए और सुबह होते ही इनको पहुँचाने के लिए निकल पड़े।

----------


## Amigo.

इसके बाद वे दोनों व्यक्ति चले गए और पंडीजी भी आराम से अपनी कोठरी में चले गए। कुछ देर के बाद पंडीजी लुँगी लपेटे घर से बाहर आए और घरवालों के मना करने के बावजूद भी खेतों की ओर निकल गए। घर का एक व्यक्ति भी (इनके छोटे भाई) चुपके से इनके पीछे-पीछे हो लिया। जब पंडीजी गाँव से बाहर निकले तो अपने ही आम के बगीचे में चले गए। आम के बगीचे में पहुँचकर कुछ समय तो पंडीजी टहलते रहे पर पता नहीं अचानक उनको क्या हुआ कि आम की नीचे झुलती हुई मोटी-मोटी डालियों को ऐसे टोड़ने लगे जैसे हनुमान का बल उनमें आ गया हो। डालियों के टूटने की आवाज सुनकर इनके छोटे भाई दौड़कर बगीचे में पहुँचे और इनको ऐसा करने से रोकने लगे। जब इनके छोटे भाई ने बहुत ही मान-मनौवल की तब पंडीजी थोड़ा शांत हुए और घर पर वापस आ गए।

इस घटना के बाद तो पंडीजी के पूरे परिवार के साथ ही साथ इनका पूरा गाँव भी संशय में जीने लगा। एक दिन फिर क्या हुआ की पंडीजी अपनी ही कोठरी में बैठकर अपने बच्चे को पढ़ा रहे थे और इनकी पत्नी वहीं बैठकर रामायण पढ़ रही थीं तभी इनकी पत्नी क्या देखती हैं कि पंडीजी की शरीर फूलती जा रही है और चेहरा भी क्रोध से लाल होता जा रहा है। अभी पंडीजी की पत्नी कुछ समझती तबतक पंडीजी अपने ही बेटे का सिर अपने मुँह में लेकर ऐसा लग रहा था कि जैसे चबा जाएँगे पर इनकी पत्नी डरी नहीं और सभ्य भाषा में बच्चे को छोड़ने की विनती कीं। अचानक पंडीजी बच्चे का सिर मुँह से निकालकर शांत होने लगे और रोते बच्चे का सिर सहलाने लगे।

इस घटना के बाद तो पंडीजी के घरवालों की चैन और नींद ही हराम हो गई। वे लोग पूजा-पाठ करवाने के साथ ही साथ कइ सारे डाक्टरों से संपर्क भी किए। यहाँ तक कि उन्हे कई बड़े-बड़े अस्पतालों में दिखाया गया पर डाक्टरों की कोई भी दवा काम नहीं की और इधर एक-दो दिन पर पंडीजी कोई न कोई भयानक कार्य करके सबको सकते में डालते ही रहे। डाक्टरों से दिखाने का सिलसिला लगभग 2 महीने तक चलता रहा पर पंडीजी के हालत में सुधार नाममात्र भी नहीं हुआ।

हाँ पर अब सबके समझ में एक बात आ गई थी और वह यह कि जब भी पंडीजी की शरीर फूलने लगती थी और उनका चेहरा तमतमाने लगता था तो घर वाले उनकी पत्नी को बुला लाते थे और पंडीजी अपनी पत्नी को देखते ही शांत हो जाते थे।

एकदिन पंडीजी की पत्नी पूजा कर रही थीं तभी पंडीजी वहाँ आ गए और अपनी पत्नी से हँसकर पूछे कि तुम पूजा क्यों कर रही हो? पंडीजी की पत्नी ने कहा कि आप अच्छा हो जाएँ , इसलिए। अपनी पत्नी की बात सुनकर पंडीजी ठहाका मार कर हँसने लगे और हँसते-हँसते अचानक बोल पड़े की कितना भी पूजा-पाठ कर लो पर मैं इसे छोड़नेवाला नहीं हूँ अगर मैं इसे छोड़ुँगा तो इसे इस लोक से भेजने के बाद ही। पंडीजी की यह बात सुनकर पंडीजी की पत्नी सहमीं तो जरूर पर उन्होंने हिम्मत करके पूछा आप कौन हैं और मेरे पति ने आपका क्या बिगाड़ा हैं? इसपर पंडीजी ने कहा कि मैं कौन हूँ यह मैं नहीं जानता और इसने मेरा क्या बिगाड़ा है मैं यह भी नहीं बताऊँगा।

----------


## Amigo.

पंडीजी की पत्नी ने जब यह बात अपने घरवालों को बताई तो पंडीजी के घरवालों ने उस जवार में जितने सोखा-पंडित हैं उन सबसे संपर्क करना शुरु किया। पहले तो कुछ सोखा-पंडितों ने झाड़-फूँक किया पर कुछ फायदा नहीं हुआ। एकदिन पंडीजी के घरवालों ने पंडीजी को लेकर उसी जवार (क्षेत्र) के एक नामी सोखा के पास पहुँचे। सोखाबाबा कुछ मंत्र बुदबुदाए और पंडीजी की ओर देखते हुए बोले कि तुम चाहें कोई भी हो पर तुम्हें इसे छोड़कर जाना ही होगा नहीं तो मैं तुम्हें जलाकर भस्म कर दूँगा। जब सोखाबाबा ने भस्म करने की बात कही तो पंडीजी का चेहरा तमतमा उठा और वे वहीं उस सोखा को कपड़े की तरह पटक-पटककर लगे मारने। सोखा की सारी शेखी रफूचक्कर हो गई थी और वह गिड़गिड़ाने लगा था। फिर पंडीजी की पत्नी ने बीच-बचाव किया और सोखा की जान बची।

पंडीजी द्वारा सोखा के पिटाई की खबर आग की तरह पूरे जवार क्या कई जिलों में फैल गई। अब तो कोई सोखा या पंडित उस पंडीजी से मिलना तो दूर उनका नाम सुनकर ही काँपने लगता था। इसी दौरान पंडीजी को लेकर एक देवी माँ के स्थान पर पहुँचा गया पर देवी माँ (देवी माँ जिस महिला के ऊपर वास करती थीं उस महिला ने देवी-वास के समय) ने साफ मना कर दिया कि वे ऐसे दुष्ट और असभ्य व्यक्ति के मुँह भी लगना नहीं चाहतीं। पंडीजी उस स्थान पर पहुँचकर मुस्कुरा रहे थे और अपनी पत्नी से बोले की जो देवी मेरे सामने आने से घबरा रही है वह मुझे क्या भगाएगी? देवी माँ ने पंडीजी के घरवालों से कहा कि यह कौन है यह भी पहचानना मुश्किल है। आप लोग इसे लेकर बड़े-बड़े तीर्थ-स्थानों पर जाइए हो सकता है कि यह इस पंडीजी को छोड़ दे।

इसके बाद पंडीजी के घरवाले पंडीजी को लेकर बहुत सारे तीर्थ स्थानों (जैसे मैहर, विंध्याचल, काशी, थावें, कुछ नामी मजार आदि) पर गए पर कुछ भी फायदा नहीं हुआ। यहाँ तक की अब पंडीजी अपने घरवालों के साथ इन तीर्थों पर आसानी से जाते रहे और घूमते रहे। अधिकतर तीर्थ-स्थान घूमाने के बाद भी जब वह प्रेत पंडीजी को नहीं छोड़ा तो पंडीजी के घरवाले घर पर ही प्रतिदिन विधिवत पूजा-पाठ कराने लगे। पंडीजी की पत्नी प्रतिदिन उपवास रखकर दुर्गा सप्तशती का पाठ करने लगीं।

एक दिन पंडीजी अपने घरवालों को अपने पास बुलाए और बोले की आप सभी लोग खेतों में जाकर कम से कम एक-एक पीपल का पेड़ लगा दीजिए। पंडीजी की पत्नी बोल पड़ी कि अगर आपकी यही इच्छा है तो एक-एक क्या हम लोग ग्यारह-ग्यारह पीपल का पेड़ लगाएँगे। इसके बाद पंडीजी के घरवाले पंडीजी को साथ लेकर उसी दिन खेतों में गए और इधर-उधर से खोजखाज कर एक-एक पीपल का पेड़ लगाए और पंडीजी से बोले कि हमलोग बराबर पीपल का पेड़ लगाते रहेंगे।

इस घटना के बाद पंडीजी थोड़ा शांत रहने लगे थे। अब वे अपने घर का छोटा-मोटा काम भी करने लगे थे। एक दिन पंडीजी के बड़े भाई घर के दरवाजे पर लकड़ी फाड़ रहे थे। पंडीजी वहाँ पहुँचकर टाँगी अपने हाथ में ले लिए और देखते ही देखते लकड़ी की तीन मोटी सिल्लियों को फाड़ दिए। शायद इन तीनों सिल्लियों को फाड़ने में उनके भाई महीनों लगाते।

----------


## Amigo.

एक दिन लगभग सुबह के चार बजे होंगे कि पंडीजी ने अपनी पत्नी को जगाया और बोल पड़े, "मैं जा रहा हूँ।" पंडीजी की पत्नी बोल पड़ी, "अभी तो रात है और इस रात में आप कहाँ जा रहें हैं?" अपनी पत्नी की यह बात सुनकर पंडीजी हँसे और बोले, "मैं जा रहा हूँ और वह भी अकेले। तेरे सुहाग को तेरे पास छोड़कर। अब मैं तेरे पति को और तुम लोगों को कभी तंग नहीं करूँगा। तूँ जल्दी से अपने पूरे घरवालों को जगवाओ ताकि जाने से पहले मैं उन सबसे भी मिल लूँ।" पंडीजी के इतना कहते ही पंडीजी की पत्नी के आँखों से झर-झर-झर आँसू झरने लगे और वे पंडीजी का पैर पकड़कर खूब तेज रोने लगीं। अब तो पंडीजी के पत्नी के रोने की आवाज सुनकर घर के लोग ऐसे ही भयभीत हो गए और दौड़-भागकर पंडीजी के कमरे में पहुँचे। अरे यह क्या पंडीजी के कमरे का माहौल तो एकदम अच्छा था क्योंकि पंडीजी तो मुस्कुराए जा रहे थे। घरवालों ने पंडीजी की पत्नी को चुप कराया और रोने का कारण पूछा। पंडीजी की पत्नी के बोलने से पहले ही पंडीजी स्वयं बोल पड़े की अब मैं सदा सदा के लिए आपके घर के इस सदस्य (पंडीजी) को छोड़कर जा रहा हूँ। अब आपलोगों को कष्ट देने कभी नहीं आऊँगा।

पंडीजी के इतना कहते ही पंडीजी की पत्नी बोल पड़ी, "आप जो भी हों, मेरी गल्तियों को क्षमा करेंगे, क्या मैं जान सकती हूँ की आप कौन हैं और मेरे पति को क्यों पकड़ रखे थे?" इतना सुनते ही पंडीजी बहुत जोर से हँसे और बोले मैं ब्रह्म-प्रेत (बरम-पिचाश) हूँ। मेरा कोई भी कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकता और तेरे पति ने उसी पीपल के पेड़ को कटवा दिया था जिसपर मैं हजारों वर्षों से रहा करता था। इसने मेरा घर ही उजाड़ दिया था इसलिए मैंने भी इसको बर्बाद करने की ठान ली थी पर तुम लोगों की अच्छाई ने मुझे ऐसा करने से रोक लिया।

इस घटना के बाद से वे ब्रह्म-प्रेत महराजजी उस पंडीजी को छोड़कर सदा-सदा के लिए जा चुके हैं। आज पंडीजी एवं उनका परिवार एकदम खुशहाल और सुख-समृद्ध है। पर ब्रह्म-प्रेत महराज के जाने के बाद भी अगर कुछ बचा है तो उनकी यादें और विशेषकर उन सोखाओं के जेहन में जिनका पाला इस ब्रह्म-प्रेतजी से पड़ा था और जिसके चलते इन सोखाओं ने अपनी सोखागिरा छोड़ दी थी।

एक निवेदन करता हूँ प्रेत बनकर नहीं आदमी बनकर। एक तो पेड़ काटें ही नहीं और अगर मजबूरी में काटना भी पड़ जाए तो एक के बदले दो लगा दीजिए। ताकि मेरा घर बचा रहे और आप लोगों का भी। क्योंकि अगर ऐसे ही पेड़ कटते रहे तो एक दिन प्रकृति असंतुलित हो जाएगी और शायद न आप बचेंगे न आपका घर भी। (एक पेड़ सौ पुत्र समाना, एक तो काटना नहीं और अगर काटना ही हो तो उसके पहले दस-बीस लगाना।)

----------


## Paul Saab

:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Amigo.

*नोट:- ये नेट से ली हुई कहानी हे इसमें कितनी सचाई हे कहना मुश्किल होगा*

रात के लगभग १२ बज रहे थे. जनवरी का महिना, दिनांक: २७, वर्ष: २००९, स्थान: दिल्ली के साकेत में मेरा किराये पर लिया गया फ्लैट. मेरे फ्लैट में दो कमरे है, एक अन्दर की ओर और बाहर की ओर. बाहर वाले कमरे से घर के अन्दर आने का रास्ता और एक छोटा सा बालकोनी भी है. बाहर के कमरे में मैं और अन्दर के कमरे में मेरा भाई सोते थे. जनवरी का महिना… दिल्ली की कड़ाके की ठण्ड. भाई भी नहीं था तो उस रात मैं अन्दर वाले कमरे में सो गया. रजाई की गर्मी में चैन की नींद सो रहा था.


अचानक एक आवाज से मेरी नींद टूटी. छत से लटका पंखा पुरे वेग से जोरों से आवाज करता घूम रहा था. पंखे से ज्यादा तेज मेरा दिमाग घूम गया ये सोंच कर कि पंखा आखिर चला कैसे. स्विच बोर्ड पर हाथ डाला तो पंखे का स्विच ओन था. अकेले फ्लैट में सिर्फ मैं था, चारों ओर से खिड़कियाँ और दरवाजे बंद थे, फिर पंखे का स्विच किसने ओन कर दिया. खैर पंखे को बंद किया और फिर आराम से रजाई में दुबक गया. सुबह लेट से आँख खुली. रात की बात याद थी. एक बार फिर स्विर्च को ओन-ऑफ करके चेक किया कि कहीं स्विच तो ढीला नहीं हो गया. पर स्विच एक दम नया मालूम पड़ रहा था. खैर संयोग सोंच कर बात को भूल गया.


कुछ दिनों बाद मेरा भाई वापस आ गया. फिर हम अपने अपने कमरे में सोने लगे. मेरे भाई को देर रात तक पढने की आदत है. फरवरी का महिना (इस महीने में भी दिल्ली में इतनी ठण्ड तो जरूर होती है कि कोई भी पंखा नहीं चलाता) रात के करीब करीब १२ बजे पंखा फिर घुमने लगा. इस बार उस कमरे में मैं नहीं मेरा भाई था. बाहर के कमरे में मैं चैन की नींद सो रहा था. भाई थोडा घबरा गया अचानक पंखा चलने से… उसने डरते हुए स्विच ऑफ किया (इस बार भी स्विच ओन हो गया था खुद-ब-खुद) और दोबारा पढने बैठ गया. सुबह इस बात को उसने मुझे बताई. मैं सोंच में पड़ गया कि एक ही सप्ताह के अन्दर दो बार एक ही घटना… माजरा तो जानना ही पड़ेगा. पकड़ लाया मैंने एक मेकेनिक को स्विच और पंखे की जांच के लिए. पर सब कुछ ठीक मिला. मेकेनिक के अनुसार कोई गड़बड़ी नहीं थी. फिर संयोग मान कर बात को भूल गया.


कुछ दिनों के बाद भाई अचानक रात में मेरे पास आकर सो गया. सुबह पूछने पर बताया कि रात उसे डर लग रहा था. मैंने पूछा डर किस बात का तो जवाब से उसके मेरे भी सर में दर्द हो गया. उसने बताया कि उसे लगा कि उसके बिस्तर पर पैर के पास कोई बैठ उसे घुर रहा है. मैंने उसे प्यार से समझाया कि उसका वहम होगा, सपना देखा होगा कोई. भुत-प्रेत जैसी बातें नहीं होती है. बात उसके समझ में आ गयी. कुछ दिनों बाद उसकी तबियत अचानक खराब हो गयी और उसे घर (पूर्णिया, बिहार) जाना पड़ गया. एक बार फिर मैं अकेला था. महिना फरवरी का ही था… हाँ दो दिनों के बाद ही फरवरी २००९ ख़त्म होने वाला था. दिन शनिवार. उस दिन मेरा एक मित्र मेरे घर आया हुआ था. रात काफी देर तक बात करने के बाद हमने सोने का मूड बनाया और मित्र को मैंने अन्दर वाले कमरे में सोने को भेज दिया और खुद बाहर वाले कमरे में सो गया (मुझे अपने कमरे में ही अच्छी नींद आती है). बीच रात अचानक वो भी घबरा कर मेरे पास आ कर सो गया. सुबह उसने भी वही कहा जो मेरे भाई ने बताया था. मेरे मित्र को भी बिस्तर पर किसी के होने का अहसास हुआ था… इस बार बात सोंचने वाली थी…. संयोग एक बार हो सकते है पर बार बार नहीं… वहम एक को हो सकता है… पर एक ही वहम तीन लोगों को…. ये सोंचने वाली बात है…


अगली रात रविवार मैं अपने फ्लैट में अकेला था. अन्दर वाले कमरे की बत्ती बुझी हुई थी और मैं अपने कमरे में बिस्तर पर अधलेटा, दीवाल से सिर टिकाये कुछ पढ़ रहा था. अचानक मुझे लगा कि अन्दर वाले कमरे में कोई है. मैंने अपनी नजरें उठाई और अन्दर वाले कमरे की तरफ देखा… एक साया नजर आया… साए को देख कर इतना तो कह सकता हूँ कि वो साया किसी लड़की का था. पल भर को तो शरीर अकड़ सा गया. वो साया मेरी ही ओर देख रहा.. सॉरी देख रही थी… और मैं एक तक उस साए को… लगभग २०-२५ सेकेंड के बाद मैंने अपने शरीर को बुरी तरह झिंझोड़ा और बिस्तर से उठ कर अन्दर वाले कमरे की ओर बढा… पर दरवाजे तक पहुँचते-पहुँचते वो साया मेरी ही आँखों के सामने गायब हो गयी… तेजी से अन्दर वाले कमरे में दाखिल हुआ. बल्ब जलाया और चारों ओर देखा परन्तु कोई नहीं था. बिस्तर के निचे, दरवाजे के पीछे, अलमारी के पीछे सब जगह चेक किया पर कोई न था. तुरंत बाहर वाले कमरे में आया. और मैं दरवाजे को खोलकर बाहर आया, छत पर गया, बालकोनी भी चेक की पर नतीजा कुछ नहीं निकला.


वापस अपने कमरे में आ गया. डर, बेचैनी, घबराहट और सोंच के कारण फिर रात भर नहीं सो पाया. अगले दिन सोमवार करीब रात के ९ बजे ऑफिस से घर वापस आ रहा था. अपने घर की गली में पहुँच कर बस ऐसे ही (रोज की तरह) अपने फ्लैट की ओर निचे से देखा (ये जानने के लिए की खाना बनाने वाली आई है या नहीं, अगर वो आती है तो कमरे की बत्ती जली रहती है)… पर अंधेरी बालकोनी में मैंने साफ़ साफ़ किसी लड़की को खड़े देखा. सामने वाले घर से इतनी रौशनी तो आ रही थी कि मैं अपनी बालकोनी में कड़ी किसी लड़की को देख सकूँ… मैं भागता हुआ अपने फ्लैट तक पहुंचा, ताला खोला और अन्दर दाखिल हुआ, सबसे पहले कमरे की बत्ती जलाई फिर बालकोनी की ओर भागा. पर वहां कोई नहीं मिला. फिर से पूरा घर छान मारा यहाँ तक की छत भी… पर नतीजा वही ढाक के तीन पात.. मेरे घर की बालकोनी के ही सामने वाले घर की छत है जिस पर एक तथा-कथित आंटी कड़ी थी. मैंने आंटी से पूछ कि क्या उसने मेरी बालकोनी में किसी को खड़े देखा था अभी अभी. पर जवाब नकारात्मक मिला. उन्होंने बताया कि वो वहां पर लगभग एक घंटे से है और उन्होंने मेरी बलोकोन्य में किसी को भी नहीं देखा, हाँ वरण काम वाली आधे घंटे पहले तक थी.


मेरे लिए ये घटना डर, बेचैन करने वाली, और सोंचने पर मजबूर करने वाली थी. उस रात के बाद मैंने कई रात उसे तलासने की कोशिश की, उसे फिर से देखने की कोशिश की. पर ढूंढ़ नहीं पाया. हाँ कुछ कुछ दिनों के अंतराल पर वो साया अपने होने का अहसास जरूर अभी भी करवाती रहती है.


मैं आज तक इसी उधेड़बुन में हूँ कि वो मेरा वहम था या मेरी सोंच से भी बढ़कर कोई सत्य….

----------


## Amigo.

*मैं मिला हूँ भूत से* 

बात राजस्थान के खाजुवाले शहर की है जो पकिस्तान के बॉर्डर के थोडा नजदीक है ! सन १९९५ की बात है जब में प्राइवेट राशन दूकान में प्रशिक्षण ले रहा था | आटा चावल नापने का, मघराज जो की दूकान का मालिक था, बहुत नेक और सीधा इंसान है, हम दोनों बड़े प्रेम से रहते थे |एक दिन जब हम दूकान से शाम के वक़्त घर गए तो मघराज की बीवी जो अजीब अजीब हरकतें कर रही थी, जैसे खिल खिला के हँसाना, कभी रोना कभी गुस्सा, और बारबार ये ही दोहरा रही थी "हलुवा खाऊँगी" "हलुवा खाऊँगी"| मघराज की दोनों बहने काफी डरी हुई थी |
मघराज जो की भुत प्रेत पे विस्वास नहीं करता था| अपनी बीवी को झापड़ रसीद करते हुए बोला : ज्यादा जी में आ रही है क्या हलुवा खाने की ? लेकिन उसे थप्पड़ से कोई फर्क नहीं पडा निरंतर हलुवा खाने की रट लगाए रखी | मैं बोला मघराज भाभी जी में कोई हलुवे की भूखी आत्मा ने प्रवेश किया है |
मघराज बोला : अबे तेरे को भी हलुवा खाने की जी में है क्या ?
मैं बोला : देखो अगर भुत के लिए बनाओगे तो दो गासिये में भी ले ही लूंगा |
मघराज बोला : यार मुरारी ये भुत वुत कुछ नहीं होता, दरअसल औरतें जब काम करने का मन नहीं होता तो इस प्रकार के अड़ंगेबाजी करतीं हैं |
मैंने उसे समझाया : भाई मघु भाभी जी ऐसी नहीं है तुम क्यूँ नहीं किसी मौलवी या झाड़ फूंक वाले को बुला लाते | मेरे बार बार जोर देने पे मघराज एक मौलवी के पास गया| पर मौलवी के पास हमसे बड़ा कलाइंट बैठा था |
मोलवी ने मघराज को उपाय बता के टरका दिया | मघराज ने आकर बताया : मौलवी ने कहा है छोटी अंगुली के पौर को पकड़ कर जोर से भींचना (दबाना) |
मैं बोला: जल्दी करो इससे पहले की हलुवे का भूखा भुत कुछ अनिष्ट करे भाभी जी की छोटी अंगुली का पौर पकडो और जल्दी से भिन्चो |
अब मघराज अपनी बीबी के पास बैठ कर बोला : रे भुत इब तेरा देख में के करूँ हूँ ! कहने के साथ ही छोटी अंगुली के सिरे को जोर से दबाया |
मारे दर्द के भाभी जी के अन्दर बैठा भुत बोल पडा: जा रहा हूँ!!! जा रहा हूँ !! और भाभी जी शांत | पर अचानक मघराज की बहन जोर जोर से रोने लगी, और डरने लगी|
मघराज बोला : तुझे क्या हो गया ? इस पर मघराज की बहन बोली : देखो ये काली साडी में एक औरत यहाँ बैठी है | मौलवी जी ने मघराज को सुखी मिर्च का धुंवा करने के लिए भी बोला था | हाथो हाथ मिर्च का धुंवा किया और उस भुत को भगाया गया | अब सब कुछ सामान्य था |


घर के पिछवाडे में मघराज की बीबी और बहन बर्तन साफ़ कर रही थी और मुझे उनके पास खडा किया गया रात के लगभग ११:३० बज चुके थे | घर के पिछवाडे में boundry waal बनाई हुई थी जो लगभग तीन फीट ऊँची थी |
मेरी नजर अचानक उस baondry wall की तरफ गयी | आज भी सिहरन दौड़ जाती है जब वो वाकया करता हूँ तो |मैंने उस bouandry wall पे देखा एक विशालकाय काला शाया जिसका उपरतक कोई अंत नहीं था | मुझे डर तो बहुत लगा, पर मैंने भाभी जी को और मघराज की बहन को कुछ नहीं बताया |
मन ही मन सोच रहा था भूतों के बारे में लोगों से सूना है | किताबों में पढा है, आज साक्षात्कार भी हो गया | पर ज़रा पास में जाकर देखना होगा |
स:अक्षर सही बता रहा हूँ, में धीरेधीरे baoundry की तरफ बढ़ रहा था | पता नहीं कहाँ से हिम्मत आई कैसे बढ़ता गया, जैसे जैसे आगे बढ़ रहा हूँ उस लम्बे काले साए का आकार घटता चला जा रहा है| में और करीब गया अब उस शाये के और मेरे बिच की दुरी थी लगभग १५ फुट | शाये का आकार अब भी लगभग २५ फुट | मैंने निश्चय किया की और आगे बढा जाए कुछ हेल्लो हाय करके तो आएँ | शाये का आकार घटते घटते १० फुट हो गया | मुझे भी तसल्ली हो रही थी की ये भी मुझसे मिलना चाह रहा है, इसे पता है उतनी ऊंचाई पे मेरा हाथ पहुँच नहीं पाएगा तो हाथ मिलाएगा कैसे | उसका दोस्ताना रवैया देख कर हौशला और बढा, तो मैं भी बढा|


अब शाये का कद ५ फुट के आस पास आ गया | और हमारे बिच की दुरी लगभग ६ फुट अब तो मेने निश्चय किया की आज तो मुलाक़ात करनी ही है, बढ़ता रहा अब उसका कद हो गया था लगभग ३ फुट और एक आश्चर्य जनक बात ये हुई की उसके सर पे सिंग निकल आये थे | मैं एक दम करीब पहुँच गया | जनाब सर हिलाने लगे मैंने सर पे हाथ लगाया पता चला दीवार की उस तरफ पास में बंधी भैंस जो दीवार के ऊपर से इस तरफ झांक रही थी | मैंने उसे सहलाया |भुत से मुलाक़ात हो चुकी थी |


अगर मैं उस दिन उसके पास ना जाता, चुप चाप अन्दर आ के सो जाता तो मेरे लिए वो भुत ही रहता, और मन के अन्दर घुसे उस भुत को निकलाना शायद नामुमकिन हो जता | कुछ भूत ऐसे होते हैं इस बात का प्रत्यक्ष पता चला | इसीलिए कहते हैं डर के पास जाओ तो डर मिट जाता है !!!!

----------


## vidya thakur

:clap::clap:

----------


## sweetdream578

भाई क्या कुछ और कहानियाँ मिल सकती है सच में बहुत ही डरावनी हैं

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया और अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Amigo.

दिनांक -३१-१२-२००९, साल का अन्तिम दिन भी बीत गया था, रात का तीसरा पहर शुरू हो गया था। आसमान पर बादल मंडरा रहे थे बादलों की काली छाया जमीन पर प्रेत की मानिन्द इधर-उधर दौड़ती प्रतीत हो रही थी। रूक-रूक कर चल रहे हवा के झोंके पेड़-पौधें से टकराकर एक अजीब सा वातावरण बना रहे थे। नए वर्ष काजश्न दोस्तों के साथ मनाकर मैं पैदल ही नशे की हालत में सुनसान सड़क से घर लौट रहा था। सड़के एक ओर कब्रिस्तान था। कब्रिस्तान में अपने आप उग आए पेड़ व झाडियां से रह रहकर चल रही हवा के टकराने से सीटियां सी बज रही थी। दूर जंगलों से रह-रह कर आ रही गीदड़ों की आवाज़ एक भयानक वातावरण बना रही थी

----------


## Amigo.

सहसा कब्रिस्तान से एक साथ कई उल्लूओं के चीखने की आवज़ मेरे कानों में पड़ी, उनींदा सी मेरी निगाहें न चाहते हुए भी कब्रिस्तान की ओर उठ गई। कब्रिस्तान में चारोद्कि एक गहन सन्नाटा पसरा हुआ था। पेड़-पौधे, झाडिय़ां सब इस तरह से शान्त थे जैसे यहां किसी को मृत्यु दण्ड सुनाया गया हो। अभी मैं अपनी नज़र वहां से हटा भी नहीं पाया था कि ज़मीन पर बनी कब्र को फाड़कर एक मुर्दा उठ बैठा, आकाश में गडग़ड़हाट के साथ बिजली कौंधी जिसमें कब्र से निकले मुर्दे का जिस्म नहा गया, मेरा नशा ऐसे काफूर हो गया जैसे गधे के सिर से सींग, थोड़ी देर तक मैं जहां खड़ा था वहीं बुत की मानिन्द खड़ा क ब्र से निकले शरीर को देखता रहा।

----------


## Amigo.

मुझे अपनी आंखों पर विश्वास नहीं होरहा था, लेकिन अगले ही पल मैंने अपने उपर हावी हो रहे डर को दूर करते हुए अपनी गर्दन झटकी, मैं सोचने लगा शायद मुझे ज्यादा चढ़ गई है और फिर मैं कुछ इस तरह सोचता हुआ आगे बढ़ गया। अभी मैं कुछ कदम ही चला था कि भयानक आवाज़ों ने मेरे विचारों के चिथड़े उड़ा दिये,सैंकड़ों कुत्तों के रोने की आवज़ व चमगादड़ों के चिल्लाने की आवाज़ मेरे कानों को छीलने लगी न चाहते हुये भी मैं पीछे छोड़ आये कब्रिस्तान की और देखने लगा। कब्रिस्तान का दृश्य देखकर मेरे के तिरप्पन कांप गये। मुझको अपनी सांसें रूकती सी नज़र आने लगी। एक छ: फुटा हट्टï-कट्टï शरीर कब्र से निकलकर मेरी तरफ आ रहा था,लेकिन अभी भी मुझे विश्वास नहीं हो रहा था कि जो घटित हो रहा है वह हकीकत में घटित हो रहा है। मैंने अपने आप को बचाने के लिए पास ही खड़े पीपल के पेड़ के पीछे छिपा लिया। मेरा मस्तिष्क चक्रघ्रिन्नी बना हुआ था। आज तक मुझे ऐसे वाक्या से पाला नहीं पड़ा था।

----------


## Amigo.

भूतप्रेत की कहानियां मैंने बचपन में सुनी ज़रूर थी लेकिन बचपन से लेकर अब तक मुझे ये कहानियां मात्र कहानी ही नज़र आती थी। मैंने इन्हें सच कभी नहीं माना था,लेकिन अब वे कहानियां रह-रह कर मेरे ज़हन में घूम रही थी। मैंने सुना था कि भूत के पैर पीछे की ओर होते हैं। सहसा मेरा ध्यान मुर्दे के पैरों की तरफ गया, पैरों पर नज़र पड़ते ही मेरे होश उड़ गए, उस आदमकद शरीर के पैर वास्तव में ही पीछे की तरफ थे,जैसे ही मुझे यह लगा कि मेरे सामने साक्षत भूत है जो सीधा कब्र से उठकर मेरी तरफ आ रहा है तो मेरी घिग्गी बन्ध गई, ३१ दिसंबर की सर्द रात में भी माथे से पसीना चूने लगा, मुझे अपनी टांगे कांपती सी लगी, मुर्दा लंबे-लंबे डग भरता मेरे बिलकुल नजदीक पहुंच गया,मेरा जिस्म भय के कारण मिर्गी के मरीज़ की मानिन्द कांप लगा और दिल पसलियों से धड़ा-धड़ टकराने लगा। मुर्दे ने एक दम मेरे पास पहुंचकर हवा में कलाबाजी खाई और पीपल के एक तने पर उल्टा लटक गया अर्थात उसने पैरों से तना जकड़ा और दोनों हाथ नीचे लटका दिये।

----------


## Amigo.

मेरी जान में जान आई, मुझे लगा कि भूत ने मुझे देखा ही नहीं है। अभी मैं इस बात से निश्चित भी नहीं हुआ था कि एक पंजा ने मेरी गर्दन पकड़ ली। पंजे के सर्द स्पर्र्श मात्र से ही मेरी हवाई उडऩे लगी। मैं अपने दोनों हाथ से भूत के पंजे को गर्दन से अलग करने का प्र्रयास करने लगा। लेकिन ज्यों-ज्यों मैं पंजे को अलग करने के लिए ताकत लगाता उतना ही ज्यादा मेरी गर्दन पर पंजे का दबाव बढ़ता जाता। पंजे के दबाव से मेरा गला घुटने लगा,मुझे अपनी सांस रूकती सी नज़र आने लगी,गला घुटने से मेरी जीभ बहार निकल आई,मुझे लगा कि अब मेरे प्राण पखेरू उडऩे ही वाले हैं तो मैंने अपनी पूरी ताकत सिमेटकर अपने दोनों पैर पेड़ के तने पर दे मारे। तडाक! की आवज़ के साथ मेरे पैर बैड के फ्रेम से जा कर टकराय और दर्द से करहाते हुए मैंने आंखे खोल दी। मैंने तेजी से अपने कमरे का मुआइना किया मुझे जल्दी ही समझ में आ गया कि मैंने एक भयंकर सपना देखा है।

----------


## Amigo.

लेकिन अगले ही पल मुझे याद आया कि सपने में जो जगह थी वह तो मेरे फ्लैट के सामने है। अत:मैं नाइटी पहने ही दरवाज़ा खोलकर बहार निकला। बाहर का दृश्य देखकर मेरी आंखें भय व विस्मय से फैल गई। पेड़ पर सपने की तरह एक लाश उल्टी लटक रही थी। मैंने उसके चेहरे पर नज़र डाली तो उसने सहसा आंखें खोल दी जो अब एक टक मुझे ही निहार रही थी। मुझे ये दोनों आंखें इतनी भयानक लगी कि मैंने डर कर धड़ाम से दरवाज़ बन्द कर लिया और तब खोला जब सब लोग जाग गए। मैंने जब अपनी रात की घटना वहां के लोगों से बताई तो उनमें बुजर्ग लोगों का कहना था कि जहां ये फ्लैट बने हुए हंै पहले यहां कब्रिस्तान हुआ करता था। इस घटना का मुझ पर इस कदर असर हुआ कि मैं अभी तकबिस्तर से नहीं उठ पा रहा हूं। बताया जाता है कि यह फ्लैट जहां बने हंै पहले वहां कब्रिस्तान हुआ करता था। वहां के एक पुराने बाशिन्द का कहना है कि यहां उसके कई दोस्तों ने उल्टी लटकी लाश देखी हैं। मनोचिकित्सक इन घटनाओं को मात्र मानवीय सोच की उपज बताते हैं उनका कहना है कि भूतप्रत का कोई अस्तित्व नहीं होता है,हो सकता है कि मैंने सपने में जो देखा हो उसका असर मेरे दिमाग में जागने के बाद भी रहा हो और मुझे लगा हो कि पेड़ पर कोई मुर्दा लटक रहा है, जो भी हो लेकिन रात यह घटना मेरे चित से नहीं उतर रही है।

----------


## Amigo.

*मुंडेर पर बैठा भूत* 
बात काफी साल पुराणी है! उन दिनों मुझे सुबह चार बजे उठने की आदत थी! एक दिन मैंने गलती से सुबह तीन बजे का अलार्म लगा दिया! अलार्म बजते ही मैं उठ गया! मैंने समय भी नही देखा और बाहर चल दिया! उस समय हमारे घर में टोइलेट नहीं हुआ करती थी! हमे जंगल में जाना पड़ता था! मैं जाने के लिए तैयार ही था कि मैंने देखा हमारे घर की मुंडेर पर कुछ है! थोड़ा गौर से देखने पर लगा कि कोई आदमी बैठा है, उसमे सफ़ेद कपडे पहने हुए थे! मैंने अपने पिताजी को उठाया! वह डंडा लेकर आ गए और उसे डराने लगे! मगर उस आदमी पर जैसे कोई असर ही नहीं पड़ रहा था! वह एकटक हमे घूरे जा रहा था! उसकी बड़ी बड़ी आँखें बहुत ही भयानक लग रही थी! अब हमे भी डर लगने लगा था! अचानक वह खड़ा हुआ! वह करीब दस फुट लम्बा रहा होगा! ये देखते ही हमारे होश उड़ गए ! पलक झपकते ही वह नीचे कूदा! हमारे रौंगटे खड़े हो गए! वह दो तीन कदम चला और गायब हो गया! अब हमारे डर का कोई ठिकाना नहीं था! हम फटाफट अन्दर भागे और दरवाज़ा बंद कर लिया! हमे अपनी आँखों पर यकीन नहीं हो रहा था! उजाला होने के बाद ही हम घर से बाहर निकले! उस दिन से मैंने सुबह जल्दी उठाना भी छोड़ दिया!

----------


## Amigo.

*वो कौन थी    * 
दोस्तों, मैं एक ऐसी घटना के बारे में बताने जा रहा हूँ जिस पर मुझे आज भी यकीन नहीं होता!
घटना देवप्रयाग (उत्तराँचल) के पास एक छोटे से गाँव क़ी है! गाँव के पास एक छोटा सा झरना था जो गाँव में पानी का एकमात्र स्त्रोत था! मैं कई साल बाद गाँव गया! वहां काफी कुछ बदल चुका था! अब पानी के नल लग चुके थे और लोगों का झरने के पास जाना न के बराबर था!
एक दिन दोपहर को सभी घर पर सो रहे थे मगर मुझे दिन में सोने क़ी आदत नहीं थी इसलिए मैं बाहर बैठा बोर हो रहा था! मेरे मन में ख्याल आया कि क्यूँ न झरने पर जाकर पुरानी यादें ताजा क़ी जाएँ! और मै झरने क़ी तरफ निकल गया! वहां लोगों का आना जाना अब बहुत कम था इसलिए रास्ते में काफी झाड़ियाँ हो रखी थी! मैं जैसे ही झरने के पास पहुंचा तो मैंने देखा कि एक औरत वहां बैठी थी! मगर एक बात मुझे बहुत अजीब लगी क़ी वो जानवरों क़ी तरह पानी प़ी रही थी! मैं आगे बढ़ा, उसने मुझे देख लिया और तेजी से उठ कर भागने लगी ! उसके बाद का नज़ारा देख कर तो मैं दंग रह गया! उसने जानवरों क़ी तरह छलांग लगाई और नीचे क़ी तरफ चट्टान पर कूद गयी और पलक झपकते ही दूसरी छलांग घने पेड़ों क़ी तरफ लगाई और इस से पहले क़ी मैं कुछ समझ पाता वो आँखों से ओझल हो गई! ये नज़ारा देख मैं काफी सहम गया और घर क़ी तरफ भगा! फिर दोबारा मैं वहां कभी नहीं गया!
मुझे आज भी नहीं पता वो चीज क्या थी! आप इस बारे मे क्या सोचते हैं,

----------


## Amigo.

*हमारे घर में भूत है * 
मेरा नाम सुमित है! मैं उत्तम नगर (दिल्ली) में रहता हूँ! हमारे घर में एक भूत भी रहता है मगर हमारे पास और कोई ठिकाना नहीं है इसलिए हमे भूत के साथ ही रहना पड़ता है!
करीब दो साल पहले हमने एक घर लिया! हम सब बहुत खुश थे क्यूंकि घर मार्केट रेट से काफी सस्ता मिला था! मगर कुछ दिनों में हमे ये पता चल गया कि क्यूँ घर इतना सस्ता मिला!
एक दिन मेरे चाचा का लड़का घर में आया! उसने देखा कि कमरे में कोई सो रहा है जिसने काली पेंट और सफ़ेद बनियान पहनी हुई थी! उसने सोचा कि वह मेरे पापा हैं और वो अन्दर वाले कमरे में आ गया जहाँ हम सब बैठे हुए थे! मेरे पापा भी वहीँ बैठे थे!बातों बातों में उसने पूछा कि अन्दर कौन सो रहा है तो हमने बताया कि कोई नहीं! उसने कहा कि उसने किसी को अन्दर सोते देखा है! हमने अन्दर जाकर देखा तो कोई नहीं था! हमने भी बात को ज्यादा गहराई से नहीं देखा और मजाक में ख़त्म कर दी!
एक दिन क़ी बात है! मेरी छोटी बहन उस कमरे में सो रही थी! उसने अपने खाने क़ी थाली वही जमीन पर छोड़ राखी थी! उसे कोई आवाज़ सुनाई दी और उसकी नींद टूट गई! उसने देखा कि कोई आदमी उसकी थाली में बचा हुआ खाना खा रहा है! उस आदमी का हूलिया वैसा ही था जैसा मरे भाई ने बताया था! वह चिल्लाती हुई कमरे से बहार चली गई! उसको काफी तेज़ बुखार भी आ गया! हमने उसे कुछ दिनों के लिए बुआ के घर भेज दिया!
अगली घटना मेरे चाचा के साथ हुई! वह उस कमरे में सो रहे थे अचानक कोई उन्हें उठाने लगा! वह कह रहा था कि ये जगह उनकी नहीं है! मेरे चाचा ने चाकू उठा लिया और भूत को ललकारने लगे! भूत गायब हो गया मगर चाचा के भी रोंगटे खड़े हो गए!
अगले ही दिन हम घर बेच कर कहीं और जाने की सोचने लगे! मगर मेरे पापा किसी को बेवक़ूफ़ बना कर घर बेचना नहीं चाहते थे और सच जान कर कोई घर खरीदता नहीं! इसलिए हमे मजबूरी में वही रहना पड़ा! कुछ दिनों बाद ये हमारे लिए आम बात हो गई और हमारा डर भी जाता रहा क्यूंकि उस भूत ने कभी हमे कोई नुक्सान नहीं पहुँचाया! आज भी हम उसी घर में रहते हैं भूत के साथ!

----------


## Amigo.

*जामुन का पेड़             * 
बात तब कि है जब मैं कॉलेज में था! हमारे कॉलेज के बाहर एक जामुन का पेड़ था! कुछ लोगों का कहना था कि रात को वहां एक बूढे आदमी का भूत दिखाई देता था! जो लोगों को केवल डराता था! कहा जाता था कि वहां से गुजरने वाली गाडियाँ अपने आप ख़राब हो जाती थी और फिर बूढे आदमी का भूत उन्हें बुरी तरह डरा देता था!
मेरा कमरा कॉलेज के पास ही था और मेरा अक्सर रात को वहां से आना जाना होता था! मुझे इन बातों पर यकीन नहीं था! मगर फिर भी वहां से गुजरने में डर लगता था! इसी लिए मैं कभी वहां से अकेला नहीं गुजरता था किसी न किसी गाड़ी के पीछे अपनी बाइक लगा लेता था!
एक रात की बात है! मैं उसी पेड़ के सामने से गुजर रहा था! अचानक मेरी बाइक बंद हो गयी! मैं बहुत डर गया! मुझे लगा कि अब तो बूढे का भूत मेरी हालत ख़राब कर देगा! मुझे लगने लगा कि अब किसी भी पल यहाँ एक डरावना भूत खड़ा होगा! मेरा दिमाग बिलकुल सुन्न हो गया! मैं थोड़ी देर तक वही खड़ा रहा! फिर थोड़ी हिम्मत जुटा कर मैं बाइक को धक्का देते हुए वहां से निकला! मुझे अभी भी बहुत डर लग रहा था! मुझे लग रहा था जैसे कोई मेरा पीछा कर रहा है! मैं भगवन को याद करता हुआ किसी तरह अपने कमरे में पहुंचा! तब जाकर मैंने चैन कि सांस ली!
वहां भूत था या नहीं ये तो मैं नहीं जानता मगर उन 15 मिनट में मेरी जो हालत हुई थी वो केवल मैं ही जानता हूँ!

----------


## Amigo.

*वो बुरे दिन* 
मेरा नाम भानु सिंह है! आज मैं अपने परिवार के साथ बहुत खुश हूँ! मगर एक ऐसा वक़्त भी था जब मेरी ज़िन्दगी नर्क से भी बुरी हो गई थी!
बात दस साल पुरानी है! उस समय मैं लखनऊ में पढता था! मैं स्वाभाव से मजाकिया और बातूनी था! मुझे केवल हसी मजाक और मौज मस्ती ही पसंद थी! मैं टेंशन कभी नहीं लेता था! मेरे इस स्वभाव से सभी मुझ से खुश रहते थे! उस समय मैं लड़किओं के पीछे भी बहुत भागता था!
एक दिन की बात है! मैं कॉलेज से वापस आ रहा था!शार्टकट के लिए मैं एक पार्क से गुजरता था! उस दिन काफी गर्मी थी,पार्क में कोई नहीं था! तभी मैंने वहां से एक सुंदर सी लड़की को गुजरते हुए देखा! मैं उसका पीछा करने लगा! थोड़ी आगे जाकर वह लड़की कहाँ चली गई मुझे पता नहीं चला! मैंने इधर उधर देखा मगर वह नहीं दिखी तो मैं भी अपने कमरे पर आ गया!
उस रात जब मैं अपने कमरे में सो रहा था तो किसी ने मुझे जगाया! ये वही लड़की थी जिसका मैं पीछा कर रहा था! मुझे कुछ हैरानी हुई क्यूंकि दरवाज़ा अन्दर से बंद था और कोई लड़की भला किसी के कमरे पर क्यों आएगी! उसने मुझसे कहा कि उसे भी मेरे साथ सोना है और वो मेरे बगल में सो गई! मैं समझ गया था कि कुछ गड़बड़ है पर उसकी सुन्दरता के आगे मुझे कुछ दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था! उस दिन के बाद वो लड़की रोज मेरे पास आती और मेरे साथ सोती! मैं जनता था की ये कोई इंसान नहीं है पर फिर भी मुझे उसके साथ काफी मजा आने लगा था! मगर मैं एक बात नहीं जानता था कि वो एक चुड़ैल थी और रोज मेरा खून चूसती है! मैं दिन प्रतिदिन कमजोर होता जा रहा था! मैं समझ गया था कि इसका कारण ये लड़की ही है! एक दिन मैंने उससे कह दिया कि वह कमरे में न आया करे! मगर वो गुस्से से बोलने लगी की वो मुझसे प्यार करती है और वहां जरूर आएगी!

----------


## Amigo.

मैं काफी तंग आ चुका था! मैंने सोचा कि उससे बचने का एक ही रास्ता है कि मैं गाँव चला जाऊं! मैं उसी दिन गाँव के लिए रवाना हो गया! गाँव पहुँच कर मैंने थोड़ी राहत की सांस ली! मगर मुझे क्या पता था कि उस से पीछा छुड़ाना इतना आसान नहीं था! अगले दिन जब मैं उठा तो मैंने देखा कि वो लड़की मेरे बगल में ही सोई हुई थी! अब तो ये सिलसिला गाँव में भी चालू हो गया था! कभी कभी घर में मेहमान होने की वजह से जगह नहीं होती थी तो वह मुझ पर काफी गुस्सा होती थी! मेरी हालत बहुत ज्यादा ख़राब हो गई थी! मैं बिल्कुत चुप रहने लगा था! मेरे घर वाले भी काफी परेशान रहने लगे थे! गाँव में भी सभी लोग काफी हैरान थे कि इतना बातूनी लड़का कैसे चुप चाप बैठा है! मैं चाह के भी किसी को कुछ बता नहीं पा रहा था!
एक दिन मेरे माता पिता मुझे किसी बाबा के पास ले गए! उन्होंने मेरे साथ घटी घटना के बारे में सब कुछ बता दिया! उन्होंने चुड़ैल से छुटकारा पाने का तरीका भी बताया! उन्होंने मुझे एक धागा दिया और कहा कि वो धागा मैं चुड़ैल के पैर में बाँध दू! सुबह जब वह वापस जाएगी तो धागे के सहारे यह पता चल जायेगा कि वह कहाँ से आती है! वहीँ पर उसकी हड्डिया मिलेंगी, उन्हें जला देना! मगर साथ साथ ये भी बताया कि यदि चुड़ैल को पता लग गया तो वह धागा तोड़ देगी और शायद मुझे मार भी डाले! मुझे काफी डर लग रहा था मगर मैं उस से छुटकारा पाना चाहता था!
मैंने बाबाजी के कहे अनुसार उसके पैर में धागा बाँध दिया! अगले दिन हम धागे का पीछा करते हुए वहां पहुँच गए जहाँ उसकी हड्डियाँ थी! हमने उनको जला दिया! उसके बाद सब ठीक हो गया!
आज भी उन दिनों को याद करता हूँ तो काप जाता हूँ! बस जान बच गई यही बहुत बड़ी बात है!

----------


## Amigo.

*गर्मियों की छुट्टियां* 
में 14 साल का था, हमने अपने बैग गर्मियों की छुट्टियाँ ख़त्म करके घर जाने के लिए पैक कर लिए थे. लेकिन किसी कारण वश हमारी छुटिया २ दिन ज्यादा बढ़ गयी थी. वो जगह बहुत ही जादा भयानक थी. हम 1 हॉल में 40 लड़के थे. तभी हम में से 1 नीरज को पेशाब आ गयी. वो अकेला जाने से डर रहा था लेकिन हमने उसे जोर जबरदस्ती करके अकेले ही भेज दिया क्योकि हम सब कुछ न कुछ करने में बीजी थे.लेकिन जब नीरज वापस आया तो उसके साथ हिमांशु भी था और शायद आपको नहीं पता हिमाशु तो अपने बेड पे ही सो रहा था. आज में २१ साल का हो गया हु लेकिन जब भी वो रात याद करता हु तो काप जाता हु.

----------


## Amigo.

*फ़ौजी का भूत* 
ये बात पिथौरागढ़ की है! मैं अपने दोस्त के साथ मेले से वापस आ रहा था! हम दोनों काफी थके हुये थे इसलिए ज्यादा बातें नहीं कर रहे थे! अचानक मेरा दोस्त कुछ बड़बडाने लगा! वह पंजाबी में कुछ बोल रहा था, मगर उसे पंजाबी आती नहीं थी! वह खुद ही सवाल करता और खुद ही जवाब दे रहा था! मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि वो ऐसा क्यों कर रहा था! मुझे लगा कि वो शायद मजाक कर रहा है! वह खुद से ही कुछ मांग रहा था और खुद ही कह रहा था कि मेरे पास नहीं है!
थोड़ी दूर जाने के बाद रास्ता दो भाग में बट गया! एक रास्ता गाँव की तरफ जाता था तो दूसरा जंगल की ओर! वही पर मेरे दोस्त ने मेरा नाम पुकारा ” देबू” और वहीँ बेहोश हो गया! मैंने एक आदमी को जिसने फौजी की वर्दी और हरे रंग की पगड़ी पहन रखी थी, जंगल की ओर जाते देखा! थोड़ी दूर जाने पर वह गायब हो गया! मैं किसी तरह अपने दोस्त को घर तक लाया और सारी बात बता दी! उसके घर में थोड़ा तनाव वाला माहौल हो गया! मगर थोड़ी देर में वह होश में आ गया और थोड़े बहुत पूजा पाठ के बाद सब कुछ सामान्य हो गया!
मैंने भूतों के कई किस्से सुने थे पर वह आँखों देखी घटना मैं कभी नहीं भूल सकता!

----------


## Amigo.

*साइकल  पर भूत* 
काफी समय पहले की बात है !मैं अपने चाचा के साथ लक्ष्मणझूला से रामलीला देख कर आ रहा था! हम साइकिल से स्वर्ग आश्रम की ओर जा रहे थे! उस समय वहां न ज्यादा आबादी थी न ही पक्की रोड! रास्ते में रौशनी भी काफी कम थी! एक और साइकिल वाला हमारे साथ साथ चलने लगा! हमे ये देख कर ख़ुशी हुई क्यूंकि हमे एक और साथी मिल गया था! हम उसके साथ चलने लगे! अचानक वह आदमी एक पेड़ के नीचे गया और गायब हो गया! चाचा ने साइकिल रोक कर देखा भी लेकिन वह नज़र नहीं आया! दोनों डर गए और वहां से फटाफट भाग गए और सीधा घर जाकर ही रुके!

----------


## Amigo.

*अघोरी* 
मेरे चाचा अपने समय में काफी आवारा हुआ करते थे! दिन भर दोस्तों के साथ घुमते रहते थे और रात बारह – एक बजे से पहले वह कभी घर नहीं आते थे! घर वाले उनसे काफी परेशान रहते थे! मगर उनपर समझाने का कोई कोई असर नहीं पड़ता था!
एक रात वह अपने दोस्त के साथ नदी किनारे घूम रहे थे! वहां एक अघोरी बाबा रहते थे! चाचा और उनके दोस्त उन्हें छेड़ने के मकसद से उनके पास बैठ गए! उन्होने पहले तो उनके साथ बैठ के शराब पी फिर इधर उधर की बातें कर के उन्हें परेशान करने लगे! बातों बातों में भूत का विषय छिड गया! चाचा ने बाबा से भूत दिखने को कहा! पहले तो बाबा टालते रहे मगर चाचा अडे रहे तो बाबा राजी हो गए! उन्होंने उनके चारों तरफ एक गोला बनाया और कहा चाहे जो भी हो बाहर मत जाना!
बाबा ने मन्त्र जपना शुरू किया! चाचा और उनके दोस्त उस समय मंद मंद मुस्कुरा रहे थे क्यूंकि उनको ये मजाक लग रहा था! अचानक छम छम की आवाज़ आई और एक औरत वहां आकर नाचने लगी! उसके बाद अचानक दो और औरतें वहां आ गयी और वह भी नाचने लगी! ये देख चाचा और उनके दोस्त की सिट्टी पिट्टी गोल हो गई! दोनों का नशा एक पल में गायब हो गया! वह दोनों डर के मारे वहां से भागने लगे! मगर नाचती औरतों ने अपना नाच छोड़ उनको घेर लिया और उनके चारों ओर घूमने लगी! वह उनकी तरफ बहुत ही भयानक तरह से देख रही थी, जैसे वह उन्हें वहां बुलाये जाने से नाराज हो! वह दोनों वहीँ पर बेहोश हो गये! सुबह जब होश आया तो वहां सिर्फ अघोरी बाबा ही थे! उन्होंने औरतों के बारे में पूछा तो बाबा ने बताया कि उन्होंने उन्हें भगा दिया!
दोनों ने बाबा के पैर छुये ओर वहां से भाग गये! उस दिन के बाद चाचा ने रात को देर से आना बंद कर दिया!

----------


## Amigo.

*चुड़ैल*
मेरा नाम अमित है! मै आप सब को एक आँखों देखा किस्सा सुनाने जा रहा हूँ! बात ४ – ५ साल पुराणी है ! उस समय हम करावल नगर (दिल्ली) में रहते थे! कुछ दिनों से हमारे मुहल्ले में एक चुड़ैल के घूमने की अफवाह फैली हुई थी! कुछ लोगों का कहना था की उन्होंने एक डरावनी औरत को रात के समय घूमते हुए देखा है! वह कभी घरों की छत पर तो कभी गलिओं में घूमती हुई दिखाई देती थी! इस वज़ह से लोगों ने छत पर सोना बंद कर दिया था! अँधेरा होते ही गलियाँ सुनसान हो जाती थी! एक दिन मुहल्ले के लोगों ने मिलकर रात भर पहरा भी दिया, मगर कोई नहीं आया!
मुझे इस बात पर बिलकुल विशवास नहीं था! जो भी चुड़ैल की बातें करता था, मै उसका मज़ाक उड़ाता था! मेरा मानना था कि यह लोगों का वहम है या तो कोई इन्सान लोगों को डरा रहा है!
एक रात घर क़ी लाइट गई हुई थी! सभी लोग अन्दर गर्मी में सोये हुए थे! चुड़ैल के डर से कोई छत पर जाने कि हिम्मत नहीं कर रहा था! मुझे भी ऊपर जाने क़ी मनाही थी! मगर जब गर्मी सहन नहीं हुई, मै अपना बिस्तर उठा कर छत पर चला गया! छत पर पहुँच कर मैंने देखा कि एक औरत छत की मुंडेर पर बैठी थी ! उसके हाथ में मॉस का एक टुकड़ा था, जिसे वह खा रही थी! उसका चेहरा दूसरी तरफ था, केवल उसके जानवरों जैसे हाथ दिखाई दे रहे थे! ये सब देखते ही मेरी हालत ख़राब हो गई! मै अपना बिस्तर वही छोड़ नीचे भाग गया और दरवाज़ा अच्छी तरह बंद कर लिया! उस दिन से मुझे भी चुड़ैल वाली बात पर विशवास हो गया!
अगले कुछ दिनों तक चुड़ैल देखे जाने की घटनाएँ होती रही पर कुछ दिनों बाद चुड़ैल दिखना बंद हो गई! लोगों का डर भी ख़तम होने लगा! मगर मैंने जो देखा उसे में कभी नहीं भोल सकता!

----------


## satya_anveshi

ओए शाबजी ! बहुत डरावनी कहानियाँ है जी। पढ़कर मजा आ गया शाबजी

----------


## Amigo.

> ओए शाबजी ! बहुत डरावनी कहानियाँ है जी। पढ़कर मजा आ गया शाबजी


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Amigo.

*अंगूठी*
मेरी और साहिल की दोस्ती कॉलेज की है! हम दोनों पक्के दोस्त होते थे और हर काम साथ साथ करते थे, अच्छा या बुरा! वैसे हमारे ज्यादातर काम उल्टे ही होते थे! सीधी भाषा में कहें तो हम काफी बिगड़ चुके थे!
हम अक्सर एक दूसरे के घर जाया करते थे! साहिल के परिवार वाले बहुत ही अच्छे थे, बस उसकी दादी को छोड़ कर! साहिल की दादी उस से बहुत ज्यादा प्यार करती थी! मैं जब भी उनके घर जाता था वह मुझे कोसने लग जाती थी! इतना तक कि वह मेरे मुह पर कह देती थी कि मैं उसके पोते को बिगाड़ रहा हूँ! मगर हम बेशर्मों की तरह एक कान से सुन कर दूसरे कान से निकाल देते थे!
एक दिन पता चला कि साहिल क़ी दादी की मौत हो गई! मगर जाते जाते वह उसको एक अंगूठी और चेन दे कर गई! एक दिन कॉलेज में बैठ कर वह मुझको अपनी अंगुठी दिखा रहा था! मैंने उसकी अंगूठी अपनी ऊँगली में पहनी! वह मेरी ऊँगली पर काफी ढीली आ रही थी! इतने में साहिल कहीं चला गया! अचानक से वह अंगूठी मेरी ऊँगली में फंस गई! मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि अचानक से मेरी ऊँगलियाँ मोटी हो गई या अंगूठी छोटी हो गई! अंगूठी मेरी ऊँगली में कसती जा रही थी! दर्द से मेरा बुरा हाल हो गया था! मैं जितना उसे निकलने की कोशिश कर रहा था वह उतना ही कसती जा रही थी! ऊँगली से खून भी निकलने लगा था! सामने से साहिल आता दिखा! एक झटके में अंगूठी निकल गई! मैं समझ गया था कि मरने के बाद भी उसकी दादी हमारी जोड़ी तोड़ने के लिए कोई कसर नहीं छोड़ना चाहती थी! उस दिन के बाद मैंने कभी उसकी अंगूठी नहीं पहनी!जब भी उसके घर जाता तो उसकी दादी की फोटो की तरफ देखने कि हिम्मत नहीं होती थी! मगर दोस्ती आज तक बरक़रार है!

----------


## Amigo.

*लिफ्ट में भूत* 
ये कहानी विशाखापटनम की है! हम नेवल कॉलोनी(नौसेना बाग़) में रहते थे! हमारी बिल्डिंग का नाम कावेरी था! वहां एक अफवाह थी कि लिफ्ट में भूत है! दरअसल एक औरत ने 14वी मंजिल से कूट कर जान दे दी थी! तब से लोगों का कहना था कि उस औरत का भूत लिफ्ट में दिखता है!

हमारा घर तीसरी मंजिल पर था! ! वैसे मुझे भूत वाली बात पर ज्यादा विश्वास नहीं था पर फिर भी मुझे रात को लिफ्ट में जाने से डर लगता था! वैसे मुझे लिफ्ट की जरुरत भी नहीं थी!

एक दिन मैं अपने एक दोस्त के साथ घर वापस आ रहा था! वह भी उसी बिल्डिंग में ही रहता था! उस समय रात के करीब नौ बज रहे थे! हमे लिफ्ट से जाने में डर लग रहा था! मगर हम एक दूसरे को दिखाना नहीं चाहते थे कि हमे डर लग रहा है इसलिए हम लिफ्ट में घुस गए ! लिफ्ट तीसरी मंजिल पर पहुंची, दरवाज़ा आधा खुला और फिर खुद ही बंद हो गया!
लिफ्ट ऊपर जाने लगी! हमने लिफ्ट रोकने की कोशिश की मगर कोई बटन काम नहीं कर रहा था! लिफ्ट सबसे ऊपर की मंजिल पर गई और फिर सबसे नीचे की मंजिल पर आ गई! ऐसा सात आठ बार हुआ और फिर लिफ्ट 14 वी मंजिल पर आ कर रुक गई! लिफ्ट का दरवाज़ा अपने आप ही खुल गया! हम बहुत डर गए थे! हम जल्दी से लिफ्ट से बाहर निकल कर नीचे कि ओर भागे और अपने अपने घर में घुस गए! घर में सबने पूछा कि मैं हाँफ क्यों रहा हूँ तो मैंने बहाना बना दिया कि दोस्त के साथ रेस लगा के आ रहा हूँ! उस दिन के बाद मैंने कभी दिन में भी लिफ्ट का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया!

----------


## Amigo.

*धावक* 

मैं अपनी शिफ्ट ख़तम कर के घर आ रहा था| उस समय रात के करीब बारह बज रहे होंगे| अचानक एक लड़का (10 – 11 साल ) मेरी बाइक से टकरा गया! टक्कर बहुत तेज़ थी| मुझे लगा वह लड़का मर गया होगा| मैंने बाइक रोक कर देखा तो मुझे वो लड़का नहीं दिखा| अंधेरे में कुछ भी नज़र नहीं आ रहा था| मैं थोडा घबरा गया| मगर वह लड़का अचानक से मेरे सामने आ गया| वह मुझे घूर घूर कर देख रहा था| मैंने चैन की सांस ली| और बाइक में बैठ कर चलने लगा| वह लड़का भी मेरे साथ भागने लगा| वह अभी भी मेरी तरफ घूर घूर के देख रहा था| उसकी नज़र सड़क की तरफ बिलकुल नहीं थी, वह सिर्फ मेरी ओर देख रहा था| मैंने बाइक की स्पीड बढ़ा ली मगर वह लड़का और तेज़ भागने लगा|
मैं जितनी तेज़ बाइक चलता वह भी उतनी तेज़ भागने लगता| मेरी स्पीड 80 के आस पास पहुँच गई मगर वह लड़का मेरे साथ साथ ही भागता रहा और एक बार भी आगे नहीं देखा| मुझे काफी डर लगने लगा था| मैं भगवन को याद करने लगा और उसकी तरफ बिलकुल नहीं देखा| जैसे तैसे मैं घर पहुंचा| मैंने अपने आस पास देखा| वो लड़का अब नहीं था| मगर उस रात दो तीन बार दरवाज़ा खटखटाने की आवाज़ आई | खोल के देखा तो कोई नहीं था| ऐसा दो तीन दिन तक चलता रहा| फिर मैंने अपने घर के दरवाज़े पर ॐ चिपका दिया| उसके बाद से ये सब बंद हो गया और मैंने अपने ऑफिस जाने का रास्ता भी बदल लिया|

----------


## Amigo.

सर कटी लाश  

कहने को तो हम 2010, एक आधुनिक युग में जी रहें हैं! जहाँ सिर्फ विज्ञान की बात होती है! यहाँ भूत प्रेत की बात करना अन्धविश्वास कहलाता है! मैं भी ऐसा ही सोचता था मगर एक हादसे के बाद मेरी सोच थोड़ी बदल गई!

जून की गर्मी के कारण सबका जीना मुहाल था! हम सब कुछ दिनों के लिये अपने ननिहाल गए हुए थे! वहां जहाँ मेरी कुछ अच्छी यादें जुडी हुई थी ! मगर इस बार ऐसा नहीं था! मैंने जो देखा उस पर मुझे विश्वास नहीं हुआ! गाँव में एक कटे सर के आदमी के दिखने की अफवाह थी! पर हम इन बातों पर विश्वास नहीं करते थे!

एक दिन दोपहर को मैं नेहर के किनारे बैठा था! गर्मी में ठंडी हवा के झोंकों का अलग ही मजा था! मुझे हलकी हलकी नींद आने लगी थी! तभी कोई मेरे पास आकर बैठ गया और बाते करने लगा! मैं भी आधी नींद में उससे बाते करने लगा! बातों बातों में उसने मेरा अतीत बता डाला और फिर जब मैने उसे देखा तो मेरी सांस ही रुक गई! उसका सर नहीं था! एक पल में मेरी सारी नींद उड़ गई और वो आदमी भी गायब हो गया! मैं वहां से भाग कर सीधा घर आ गया! उस दिन मेरी तबियत भी ख़राब हो गई!

जो मैंने देखा शायद वो मेरा सपना भी हो सकता है क्यूंकि मैं आधी नींद में था! मगर जब भी वो घटना याद आती है मेरी रूह कांप जाती है!

----------


## Amigo.

*जली हुई औरत*
एक बार मैं कंपनी के काम से देहरादून गया हुआ था! वहां मैंने एक होटल में कमरा लिया! मैं पहली बार अकेला घर से बाहर गया था! होटल का कमरा तीसरे माले पर था! मैं उस माले पर ठहरने वाला अकेला था, मगर उस समय मुझे ये मालूम नहीं था वरना मैं वहां नहीं ठहरता! पहली ही रात मुझे होटल की गैलरी में मुझे कुछ आवाजें सुनाई दी पर मैने उसे नज़रअंदाज़ कर दिया! पर कुछ देर बाद मुझे ऐसा लगा कि मेरे कमरे के दरवाजे पर कोई रो रहा था! पर डर के कारण मैंने दरवाज़ा खोलने की हिम्मत नहीं की! 
`
सुबह होते ही मैने इसके बारे में होटल के मालिक से पूछा पर उसने मुझे समझाते हुए कहा कि ये मेरा वहम होगा, पर मुझे यकीन नहीं हुआ! उसी दिन रात को फिर वही आवाज़ मेरे दरवाजे पर सुनाई दी! मैं हिम्मत कर के आगे बढ़ा और दरवाज़ा खोल दिया! दरवाज़ा खोलते ही मेरे पसीने छूट गए ! सामने एक बुरी तरह से जली हुई औरत खड़ी थी, जो मुझसे से मदद मांग रही थी! ये देखते मैं चिल्ला पड़ा और तेज़ी से नीचे भागा! रात मुझे नीचे देख होटल का नौकर जाग गया! पूछने पर मैंने उसे सब आँखों देखा बता दिया! फिर कुछ घबराते हुए उसने अपनी मालकिन का नाम लिया! मैं समझ नहीं पाया की वो कहना क्या चाहता है! फिर उसने बताया की चार साल पहले मालकिन ने आत्महत्या कर ली थी! ये कोई नहीं जानता की उन्हें किसी ने मारा था या सचमुच उन्होने आत्महत्या की थी! और तब से आज तक …..!
मैं आगे कुछ जानना नहीं चाहता था! उसी रात मैने वो होटल छोड़ दिया और घर आ गया!

----------


## Amigo.

*मामी का भूत* 
ये कहानी मेरे मामा के गाव की है, वहा गाव में मेरे दो मामा और उनका परिवार रहा करता था. सब कुछ अच्छा चल रहा था., पर १ सड़क हादसे में मेरे बड़े मामा की मृत्यु हो गयी. इसके कुछ समय पश्चात् मेरी बड़ी मामी की मृत्यु भी हो गयी, इसके बाद मेरे छोटे मामा और उनका परिवार भी गाव का घर ख़ाली करके शहर आ गए.
पर कुछ महीने बाद मेरे छोटे मामा को गाव के घर जाना पड़ा उसकी मरम्मत करवाने के लिए. उन्होंने गाव में मरम्मत का काम शुरू कर दिया. १ दिन शाम को मरम्मत का काम ख़त्म करके छोटे मामा रात के करीब ८ बजे छत पे खड़े थे. उन्होंने देखा की नीचे मेरी बड़ी मामी खुले बालो में आँगन में टहल रही है, ये नज़ारा देखके मेरे मामा की आंखे फटी की फटी रह गयी. वो तुरंत नीचे की और भागे, जेसे ही वो सीडीयो के पास पहुचे उन्होंने देखा की मेरी बड़ी मामी नीचे से चोथी सीडी पर बेठी थी और पीछे गर्दन करके उन्हें घूर रही है.
ये देखके मेरे मामा बुरी तरह डर गए और अपना होश खो बेठे. इसके बाद उन्हें सुबह जब होश आया तो वो पड़ोसियों के घर चले गए उन्होंने पड़ोसियों को पूरा नज़ारा सुनाया. इसके बाद मेरे मामा की तबियत बुरी तरह ख़राब हो गयी वो जल्दी से शहर आ गए पर उस रात को कभी नहीं भूल पाए.

----------


## Amigo.

*मामी का भूत -2*

गर्मियों की छुट्टिया पड़ी थी. हम सब मेरे छोटे मामा के परिवार के साथ गाव गए थे. में और मेरे मामा के बच्चे खूब खेलते थे गाव में, ऐसे ही हमारा पूरा दिन बीत जाता था, ऊपर से घर में एक नन्हे मेहमान के जल्दी ही आने की ख़ुशी थी यानी की में बड़ा भाई बनने वाला था. इस ख़ुशी की वजह से घर में हमेशा खुशहाल माहौल बना रहता था.
१ दिन मेरी माँ रसोई में खाना बना रही थी. उन्होंने देखा की उनके पीछे से कोई १ कमरे से निकलके आँगन में होते हुए दूसरे कमरे में घुस गया. मेरी माँ थोड़ी सी घबरा गयी क्योकि उन्हें लगा की वो मेरी बड़ी मामी थी, पर उन्होंने इस बात पर ज्यादा गौर नहीं किया और किसी को भी इस बारे में नहीं बताया.
पर इस हादसे के कुछ दिन बाद ही मेरी माँ पानी से भरी बाल्टी लेके आँगन से गुजर रही थी, तो उन्होंने जंगले से देखा की कमरे के अन्दर मेरी बड़ी मामी टहल रही है. ये देखना ही था की मेरी बड़ी मामी कमरे से निकली और मेरी माँ के हाथ से बाल्टी चीन ली और जमीन में फेक दी और मेरी माँ को बुरी तरह जमीन में धक्का देके गायब हो गयी. मेरी माँ वहा बेसुध गिर गयी तभी मेरे मामा ने मेरी माँ को जमीन पे देखा वो मेरी माँ को जल्दी से डॉक्टर के पास ले गए वहा जाके पता चला की मेरी माँ को गर्भपात हो गया है. ये जानके हमें बहुत बुरा लगा, इससे पहले की हमारे ऊपर कोई और हमला होता हम गाव का घर छोड़कर अपने घर आ गए वापस पर हम सब अपनी मामी के भुत को अभी तक दोष देते है मेरी माँ के गर्भपात के लिए.

----------


## Amigo.

*स्कूल में भूत*
ये एक छोटा सा किस्सा है! जिस स्कूल में मै पढ़ता था वहां एक अफवाह थी कि ग्राउंड फ्लोर के टोइलेट में भूत रहता है! वहां कोई अकेला नहीं जाता था! कुछ बच्चे तो फर्स्ट फ्लोर में टोइलेट जाते थे! मगर भूत देखा किसी ने नहीं था!

एक दिन मै अकेला ही टोइलेट गया! वहां कोई नहीं था! जब मैं वापिस जा रहा था, किसी ने मुझे पीछे से धक्का दिया! मै डर गया और बिना पीछे देखे तेज़ी से वहां से भाग गया! मुझे नहीं पता कि धक्का किसने मारा था पर मै फिर से वहां कभी अकेला नहीं गया!

----------


## Amigo.

*नीली आँखें*

बात तब की है जब मैं 3 या 4 साल का रहा होऊंगा! उस समय हम गाँव में ही रहते थे! मुझे रोज रात को खिड़की के बाहर एक औरत दिखाई देती थी! उसने सफ़ेद साड़ी पहनी हुई होती थी और उसकी आँखें नीली होती थी! वह मुझे बुलाती थी! मैं बहुत डर जाता था और अपनी माँ को पकड़ कर सो जाता था!

कुछ दिनों में हम अपने पिताजी के साथ शहर में रहने लगे! गाँव का घर खाली हो गया! हमारा गाँव जाना भी कम होने लगा! अब केवल शादी ब्याह में गाँव जाना होता! वह भी केवल मेरे माता पिता ही जाते! मैं अपने गाँव के बारे में लगभग सबकुछ भूल चुका था! रात में दिखने वाली उस औरत को भी मैं सपना समझने लगा था!

मेरे चाचा के लडके की शादी थी! मैं करीब 15- 16 साल बाद गाँव गया था! हमने अपना घर भी साफ़ करवा रखा था! हम अपने घर में ही रुके थे! एक रात अचानक मेरी नींद खुली! मैने खिड़की से बहार देखा तो मुझे वही औरत नज़र आई! उसकी नीली आँखें चमक रही थी और वो मुझे पहले की तरह बुला रही थी! मुझे ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे मेरा बचपन का कोई डरावना सपना सच हो गया हो! मैं काफी डर गया और भगवन को याद करने लगा! मैंने जल्दी से खिड़की बंद कर दी! उस रात मुझे नींद नहीं आई! मैं अगले दिन से अपने घर पर नहीं सोया और उसके बाद से मैं गाँव भी नहीं गया!

----------


## Amigo.

*गुड़िया*

कुछ साल पहले की बात है! मैं लाल किले के पास लगने वाले चोर बाज़ार गया हुआ था! मुझे अपने लिए जूते खरीदने थे! वहां एक से एक बढ़िया माल सस्ते दाम पर मिल जाता है! वहां एक आदमी एक विदेशी गुड़िया बेच रहा था! वह बहुत ही सुंदर थी! मैना सोचा की अपनी बेटी के लिये वह गुड़िया ले लेता हूँ! थोडा बहुत मोल भाव करने पर मुझे वह गुड़िया काफी सस्ते में मिल गयी! घर आकर मैंने वह गुड़िया अपनी बेटी को दे दी



उस दिन से मुझे रोज एक सपना आने लगा! सपने में एक कब्रिस्तान दिखाई देता! वहां एक रोती हुई लड़की दिखाई देती! वह अपने दोनों हाथ मेरी ओर फैला कर रोती रहती जैसे मुझ से कुछ मांग रही हो! उसका रोना काफी भयानक लगता था मानो वह मुझसे बिनती भी कर रही हो और चेतावनी भी दे रही हो! कुछ दिनों से मेरी बेटी की तबियत भी ख़राब होने लगी थी! हम उसका इलाज करा रहे थे! वह ठीक भी हो जाती थी मगर अचानक से बुखार चढ़ जाता! हमे कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था!
एक रात मैने एक अजीब सा सपना देखा!मैने देखा कि मैं अपने घर पर शीशे के सामने खड़ा हूँ अचानक वह लड़की शीशे में दिखाई दी! इस बार वह रो नहीं रही थी बल्कि एक भयानक रूप में मेरे सामने खडी थी! थोड़ी देर बाद मेरी बेटी उसके हाथ में दिखाई दी ! वह उसका गला दबा रही थी और मेरी बेटी जोर जोर से रो रही थी! मैं अपनी बेटी को बचाने की कोशिश कर रहा था मगर अपनी जगह से हिल नहीं पा रहा था! अचानक उसने ऊँगली उठा कर गुड़िया कि ओर इशारा किया! अचानक से मेरी नींद खुल गयी! मैं पसीने से तर था! मैं जल्दी से अपनी बेटी को देखा! वह ठीक थी! मैं समझ गया कि जो कुछ हो रहा है वह इस गुड़िया के वजह से है! अगले ही दिन मैं वह गुड़िया ले कर एक चर्च में रख कर आ गया! उस दिन से मुझे वह सपना आना बंद हो गया और मेरी बेटी की तबियत भी सुधरने लगी! उस दिन के बाद से मैने फिर कभी भी रास्ते का माल नहीं ख़रीदा!

----------


## Amigo.

*खोजी और उसके जूते*

यह वाकया आज़ादी से भी पहले ( अब पकिस्तान ) के किसी गांव का है …..गांव के अन्दर घुसते ही जो सबसे पहले मकान था वोह खोजी नाम के मोची का था …पूरे गाँव के लड़के उसके पास शाम को हाजरी लगवाते और दिन भर गांव में घटने वाली सारी घटनायों की चर्चा और विवेचना होती ….वैसे भी उसका घर चूँकि गांव में घुसते ही पड़ता था ….गाँव में कोई भी आये या गाँव से बाहर कोई भी अगर जाए तो उसको सब पता रहता था ……अगर किसी ने कोई बात पता करनी हो तो खोजी मोची से उपयुक्त व्यक्ति पूरे गांव में नहीं मिलेगा ….शायद या यकीनन इसी खासियत के लिए ही उस शख्श का नाम खोजी पड़ा , सबकी खोज – खबर रखने वाला ….

----------


## Amigo.

एक दिन ठिठुरती रात में देर रात गए खोजी अपने काम में व्यस्त था कि तभी अचानक एक लम्बा चौड़ा व्यक्ति उसके सामने प्रकट हुआ ….उसने चुपचाप बन रहे जूते को उठाया , पहना और चल कर देखा …..जूता उसके माप का ही था ….उसने इशारे से पैसे पूछे , दाम बताने पर उसने खोजी को २०० रूपये थमाए और जूते अपनी बगल में उठा कर चलने को हुआ तो खोजी ने झट से वोह जूते यह कह कर वापिस ले लिए कि यह किसी अंग्रेज के है जिनको कि तय वक्त पर देना है …अगर उसको चाहिए तो वोह कुछ दिन बाद बिलकुल वैसे ही जूते बना कर दे सकता है ….उसके चले जाने के बाद खोजी को याद आया कि उसके कपड़ो पर मिटटी लगी हुई थी ….

----------


## Amigo.

दिमाग पर जोर देने पर उसको ऐसा कोई भी व्यक्ति उसी दिन या कुछ दिन पहले उस गांव में आया हो , याद नहीं आया …..और कोई शख्श गाँव में आये तथा  खोजी को उसकी जानकारी ना हो यह तो नामुमकिन था …क्योंकि ऐसा आज तक नहीं हुआ था ….अगले दिन उसने अपने यहाँ ज़मने वाली मण्डली में उस हुलिए के व्यक्ति के बाबत पूछा  तो सबने उस जैसे किसी भी व्यक्ति का   अपनी जानकारी में  ना होना बताया ….

----------


## Amigo.

सभी हैरान और परेशान थे कि जब वोह किसी के घर में नहीं ठहरा तो वोह कहाँ से आया और कहाँ पे चला गया ….तब खोजी ने बताया कि वोह एक हफ्ते बाद अपने नए बनवाए हुए जूते लेने आएगा ….तो सभी लडको कि ड्यूटी लगा दी गयी कि उस दिन किस को कहाँ पे छुप के रहना है ताकि उस के उदगम स्थल का पता लगाया जा सके ….

----------


## Amigo.

नियत दिन नियत समय पर उस लंबे चौड़े शख्श का आगमन हुआ ….उसने चुपचाप अपने जूते उठाये , पहने और चल कर देखा …..संतुष्ट होने पर अपनी राह  पे चल दिया ….वोह तो चल दिया लेकिन उसका पीछा गांव के उन लडको द्वारा किया जा रहा था जोकि अपनी -२ जगह पे छुप कर उसकी निगरानी कर रहे थे ….उस रहस्यमय व्यक्ति ने गांव से बाहर वाली पगडण्डी पकड़ कर कब्रिस्तान कि राह ली ….

                    सबकी हैरानी कि तब कोई हद ना रही जब उसने कब्रिस्तान में घुस कर सबसे बड़ी एक कब्र का उपर का ढक्कन उठाया और बड़े आराम से उसमे समा  गया….उसके अन्दर जाने के बाद सभी ने उस कब्र के ढक्कन को उठाने कि पुरजोर कोशिश कि , लेकिन सब व्यर्थ …..ढक्कन खुलता भी तो कैसे , उसमे लोहे कि मोटी -२ कीले जो ठोकी हुई थी ….गाँव से लुहार को बुलवाया गया तब काफी मश्शकत के बाद वोह ढक्कन खोलने में कामयाब हो पाया …..जैसा कि उन सभी ने सोचा था भीतर वैसा बिलकुल  भी नहीं था ….किसी कमरे को जाने वाली सीढ़ीओ कि बजाय वहाँ तो बिलकुल सपाट जगह थी दूसरी और किसी भी कब्र कि तरह …..और उनके बिलकुल सामने वोही शख्श कब्र में खोजी के बनाए हुए जूते पहने हुए आराम से लेटा  हुआ था ….

----------


## Amigo.

खोजी ने सोचा कि इसकी तो मृत्यु हो ही चुकी है …अब यह इतने कीमती जूते पहन कर क्या करेगा ?…….जूतों का दाम पूरे २०० रूपये खोजी पहले ही वसूल चूका था ….उसने सोचा कि इन जूतों को किसी और को बेच कर पैसे कमा लूँगा ….वाह री इंसानी बुद्दी और उसका लालच …सबके सामने ही खोजी ने उसके पांवो से वोह जूते उतार लिए और अपनी बगल में दबाकर सबके साथ चल दिया ….हाँ जाने से पहले सभी ने उस लुहार की  मदद से फिर वोही मोटी -२ कीले फिर से गाड़ कर उस कब्र को पहले कि तरह  ही बंद कर दिया ….

----------


## Amigo.

अगले दिन सभी यह देख कर हैरान थे कि इतना दिन चढ़ आने पे भी खोजी के घर से कोई आवाज नहीं आई ….ना ही उसने अपनी दूकान खोली थी …आज से  पहले ऐसा कभी नहीं हुआ था ….तो जब लोग खोजी कि खोजखबर लेने उसके घर में घुसे… तो ढूंडने पर भी उनको कहीं खोजी दिखाई नहीं दिया …पीछे वाले कमरे में उसकी पत्नी बेसुध सी पड़ी हुई थी …उसको होश में लाने पर उसने भी खोजी मोची के बारे में कोई भी जानकारी होने से इनकार किया …अलबत्ता इतना अवश्य बताया कि रात को खोजी देर रात तक काम करता रहा था …

             वोह इसलिए क्योंकि उसके कमरे से उसको देर रात तक काम करने कि आवाजे आती रही थी ….फिर अचानक उसके पेट में दर्द होने लग गया ….एक तो नींद का जोर और उपर से पेट के  दर्द के कारण वोह खोजी के कमरे से हलकी हलकी उठा पटक कि आवाजे आने पर चाह कर भी नहीं देख सकी कि माज़रा क्या है …रात को देर से सोने  के कारण वोह सुबह देर तक सोती रही थी …..

----------


## Amigo.

सभी के साथ मिल कर वोह भी अपने पति को ढूंडने की कवायद में लग गयी …..पूरे गांव में खोज लेने पर कहीं भी खोजी दिखाई नहीं पड़ा …..तब उन्होंने गांव से बाहर देखने का निर्णय लिया ….गाँव से बाहर की तरफ की  पगडण्डी जो कि कब्रिस्तान कि तरफ मुड़ती थी , कि शुरुआत में ही कुछ दूरी पे जाने पर एक तरफ  खोजी कि लाल रंग कि टोपी मिली ….जोकि खोजी पहना करता था …..बस फिर उसके बाद तो और कहीं भी देखने कि ज़रूरत नहीं थी …सभी लोग सीधा कब्रिस्तान में फिर से उसी कब्र पे पहुँच गए ….उसमे बड़ी -२ और मोटी कीलें पहले कि तरह ही लगी हुई थी ….पूरे गाँव के लोगो और पंचायत के सामने पहले जैसी मेहनत से उसी  लुहार से कब्र कि छत को खुलवाया गया …. सभी लोगो की  हैरत से यह देख कर आँखे फटी कि फटी रह गयी कि उस लाश के  जबड़े गुस्से से भींचे हुए थे …..उस लाश के पैरों में फिर से वोही जूते मोजूद थे , जिनको कि खोजी उतार कर अपने साथ वापिस ले गया था …वापसी में लोगो को झाडियो के पास  खोजी कि लाश मिली …..मरने के बाद उसकी आँखे डर के मारे  खुली हुई थी ……   

                वोह शख्श शायद अपनी जिंदगी में बढिया जूते पहनने की अधूरी हसरत लिए हुए ही इस दुनिया से कूच कर गया था ….मरने के बाद भी उसकी इस हसरत के पूरा होने में रुकावट आयी …लेकिन आखिरकार उसने अपनी इच्छा पूरी कर ही ली ….

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्र अमीगो जी, खोजी मोची की कहानी बेहद डरावनी और रहस्यमय है। पढ़कर मजा आ गया जी, 'पान चबा के'। इसी तरह अन्य कथाएँ भी पेश करते रहें।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अमीगो जी रोचक सूत्र को शीघ्र अपडेट करें, पाठकों की उम्मीदें आपसे बढ़ गईं है।

----------


## Amigo.

जरूर मित्र कल पोस्ट करूंगा .आपका धन्यवाद सूत्र आगमन पर

----------


## Amigo.

*रक्षक*

आज तक आप सब ने चुड़ैलों के बारे में बुरी बातें ही सुनी होंगी! मगर एक जगह ऐसी भी है जहाँ चुड़ैल एक गाँव की रक्षक है!
मेरा गाँव बनारस में है! कहा जाता है कि हमारे गाँव की रक्षा एक चुड़ैल करती है और गाँव को हर विपत्ति से बचाती है! इसके पीछे भी एक कहानी है!

काफी साल पहले की बात है! गाँव के बहार एक औरत प्रसव पीड़ा के कारण जमीन पर लेटी हुई थी! वह दर्द के मारे कराह रही थी! उसकी मदद के लिए वहां कोई नहीं था! तभी गाँव के एक आदमी ने उसे देख लिया और लोगों कि मदद से उसे गाँव में ले आया! वहां के लोगों ने अपनी बेटी की तरह उसकी सेवा की! उसका बेटा बिलकुल स्वस्थ पैदा हुआ! गाँव वालों ने उसके बारे में पूछा तो उसने बताया कि वह पास के ही गाँव कि रहने वाली है!
वह जाने को तैयार थी! गाँव वालों ने उस से आराम करने को कहा मगर वह नहीं मानी! जाते जाते उसने कहा कि गाँव वालों ने उसकी बहुत सेवा करी है, वह जो चाहे मांग सकते हैं! किसी ने कुछ नहीं माँगा और वैसे भी वह दे भी क्या सकती थी! मगर गाँव के एक बुज़ुर्ग ने उसे पहचान लिया और कहा कि वह इस गाँव के किसी भी इंसान का कभी बुरा नहीं करेगी! उसने बात मान ली और साथ में गाँव कि रक्षा करने की भी कसम खाई!
कहते हैं कि वह औरत चुड़ैल थी और उस दिन से गाँव में कभी कोई विपदा नहीं आई!

----------


## Amigo.

*एक रात*

ये घटना दयालपुर की है! हमारे मुहल्ले का एक लड़का रात को बाईक पर ऑफिस से घर आ रहा था! घर से कुछ कि. मी. पहले एक नाला पड़ता है! उस पर एक पुल बना है ! वहां आये दिन कोई न कोई घटनाएँ होती रहती है! वह जब पुल पार कर रहा था तो उसकी बाईक अचानक पुल के बीचों बीच रुक गई! उसने बाईक स्टार्ट करने कि कोशिश की मगर बाईक स्टार्ट नहीं हुई! वह धक्का मार के बाईक ले जाने की कोशिश करने लगा मगर उससे बाईक हिली तक नहीं! वह देखने लगा कि कहीं बाईक का टायर फंस तो नहीं गया! मगर ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं था! उसे समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि बाईक अपनी जगह से हिल क्यों नहीं रही है! अचानक किसी ने बाईक को जोर से हिलाया मगर सामने कोई भी नहीं था और बाईक अपने आप स्टार्ट हो गई! लड़का बहुत ज्यादा डर गया!
अगले दिन जब वह सो कर उठा तो उसे याद नहीं था कि वह पुल से घर तक कैसे आया!

----------


## tusharkeshri

This post is really good well done Amigo keep it up

----------


## Amigo.

> This post is really good well done Amigo keep it up


धन्यवाद मित्र आपको सूत्र अच्छा लगा

----------


## tusharkeshri

apne purane din yaad gaye jab hum dost bhoot pret baatein kiya karte the aur apna xperience baaantte the

----------


## Amigo.

*वफादार*

कहते है कि जानवर इंसान से ज्यादा वफादार होता है! मैंने भी ये केवल किताबों में ही पढ़ा था! मगर मेरे साथ हुई एक घटना ने मुझे विश्वास दिला दिया कि ये बात बिलकुल सच है!

मेरा नाम विनोद है! मै उत्तराखंड का रहने वाला हूँ! जब मैं 4-5 साल का था तो हमने एक कुत्ता ख़रीदा! उसका नाम हमने भोटी रखा! मुझे वह बहुत पसंद था! भोटी भी मुझे ही सबसे ज्यादा प्यार करता था! अगर किसी दिन मैं घर में नहीं होता तो वो रो रो कर सब को परेशान कर देता! जैसे जैसे हम बडे होते गए, हमारी दोस्ती और गहरी होती गई!
भोटी काफी तगड़ा हो गया था! वह वफादार और काफी समझदार भी था! उसके रहते हमे कभी भी किसी जानवर या इंसान का डर नहीं सताता था! 



एक दिन हमारे घर में बाघ आ गया! वह हमारी गाय खाना चाहता था! मगर भोटी उससे भिड़ गया! थोड़ी देर में हम सब घर से बाहर आ गए और शोर मचाना शुरू कर दिया! शोर सुन कर बाघ भाग गया मगर भोटी बुरी तरह घायल हो गया था! हमने उसका इलाज भी कराया मगर वह नहीं बचा! हम सब दुखी थे क्यूंकि वह सबका प्यारा था!
एक रात मैं अपनी गायों को अन्दर बाँध रहा था! मुझे पता नहीं था की बाघ पहले से ही वहां छिपा हुआ था! मैंने जैसे ही टोर्च जलाई तो मुझे सामने बाघ दिखा! बाघ भी सावधान हो गया! वह झपट्टा मारने के लिए तैयार था, मुझ पर या गाय पर ये नहीं पता! मेरे मुह से बस एक ही आवाज़ निकली -” भोटी” ! अचानक भोटी मेरे पीछे की तरफ से आया और बाघ पर झपट गया! वह पूरी तरह से बाघ पर हावी दिख रहा था! उस समय मैं ये भी भूल गया था की भोटी मर चुका है! थोड़ी देर बाद बाघ भाग गया और भोटी भी उसके पीछे पीछे बाहर चला गया! तब मुझे याद आया कि भोटी मर चुका है! मैंने घर वालों को ये बात बताई! उन्हें भी मेरी बात पर विश्वास हो गया क्यूंकि भोटी की वफादारी पर सबको यकीन था!

----------


## tusharkeshri

मजा आ गया अब में  भी हिंदी में ही लिखूंगा

----------


## Amigo.

*डायन*

मेरा नाम असलम खान है! मैं मुज़फ्फर नगर का रहने वाला हूँ! मगर पिछले दस सालों से मैं दिल्ली में रह रहा हूँ और इन दस सालों में एक बार भी अपने पुश्तैनी मकान में नहीं गया! ऐसा क्यूं हुआ, इसके पीछे भी एक कहानी है!
उस समय मेरी उम्र करीब दस साल रही होगी! हमारा परिवार काफी बड़ा था! हम पांच भाई बहनों में मैं सबसे छोटा था! मेरे वालिद साहब चीनी मिल में काम करते थे और मेरे सबसे बडे भाई जान क़ी कपड़ों क़ी दुकान थी! उन दिनों हमारे घर में कुछ अजीब अजीब सी घटनाएँ हो रही थी! रसोई में पडे बर्तन खुद ब खुद ही गिर जाते थे, रात को घर की छत पर किसी के कूदने की आवाज़ आती थी, ऊपर जाकर देखो तो कोई नहीं मिलता था! उन दिनों मेरी अम्मी को रोज एक सपना आया करता था! सपने में एक औरत की परछाई दिखती थी जो कहती थी कि ये घर छोड़ के चले जाओ! अम्मी ने ये बात घर पर सभी को बताई मगर उस समय किसी ने उनकी बात पर ज्यादा ध्यान नहीं दिया! एक दिन घर में पड़े सारे पैसों में खुद ब खुद आग लग गई! उस दिन हमे समझ में आया कि बात हमारी सोच से कुछ ज्यादा ही गंभीर है! हमने कई तांत्रिकों को बुलवाया मगर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा! अब्बा की हालत भी बिगड़ने लगी थी ! काफी इलाज करवाया मगर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा! उनकी हालत और ख़राब होती चली गई! हम मुसीबतों से निकल भी नहीं पाए थे कि हमे पता चला कि अब्बा की नौकरी भी चली गई है! हमे समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि ये सब हमारे साथ क्यों हो रहा है!





एक रात भाबी नींद से अचानक उठी! उन्होंने देखा कि एक औरत उनके पलंग के दूसरी तरफ बैठी है! उन्होंने डर के भाई जान को उठाया मगर जैसे ही भाई जान उठे तो कोई भी नहीं था! अगले दिन वह अपने बेटे के साथ बाज़ार से लौट रही थी तो अचानक किसी औरत ने उनके बेटे को जोर से धक्का मारा और तेज़ी से भाग गई!उस औरत ने शॉल ओढा हुआ था ! उनका बेटा नीचे गिर पड़ा और उसे चोट भी आई!
एक दिन भाबी को सपना आया! सपने में वही शॉल वाली औरत दिखी! उसने बताया कि वह डायन है और चाहती है कि हम सब ये घर छोड़ कर चले जायें! भाबी ने ये बात घर वालों को बताई! हम सब डर गए थे मगर हम घर भी नहीं छोड़ सकते थे क्यूंकि हमारे पास और कोई ठिकाना नहीं था! हमने उस डायन को भागने के कई उपाय किये मगर कुछ फरक नहीं पड़ा! एक शाम हम सब साथ में बैठ कर चाय पी रहे थे! अचानक भाबी ने चाय का प्याला अम्मी की तरफ फैकते हुए कहा -” छोड़ दे ये घर वरना तेरा घर बर्बाद कर दूँगी, तेरे पोतों को खा जाउंगी!” अम्मी ने गुस्से में कहा कि ये हमारा घर है, तू कौन होती है हमे यहाँ से निकालने वाली! डायन ने कहा कि कि तू अपने पति क़ी हालत तो देख ही चुकी है, अब मैं तेरे बेटे के कारोबार में भी बैठ जाउंगी!ये कहते हुए भाबी ठीक होने लगी! उस दिन के बाद से भाई जान को नुक्सान ही नुक्सान होता गया और उन्हें अपना काम मजबूरी में बंद करना पड़ा! हमारी हालत बहुत ख़राब हो गई थी!
एक दिन भाबी ने बिना किसी को बताये अपने अब्बा को घर क़ी हालत के बारे में सब कुछ बता दिया! भाबी के अब्बा बहुत नेक इंसान है! उन्होंने हमे अपने घर (मेरठ ) में पनाह दी और भाई जान क़ी नया कारोबार खोलने में मदद भी क़ी! कुछ दिनों में सब कुछ ठीक होने लगा! हमने मेरठ में ही एक छोटा सा मकान ले लिया! मेरे छोटे भाई जान दिल्ली नौकरी करने चले आये और मैं भी उनके साथ दिल्ली पढने के लिए आ गया! मुझे अपने संयुक्त परिवार क़ी काफी कमी महसूस हो

----------


## Amigo.

*तालाब में भूत*


बात तब की है जब मैं 9 -10 साल का था! गर्मिओं की छुट्टिया थी! मैं अपने गाँव गया हुआ था! गाँव में मौज मस्ती के अलावा कोई काम नहीं होता था! शहर में वो आज़ादी नहीं मिलती थी जो गाँव में थी!
गाँव के पास एक तालाब था, एक दिन मैंने अपने भाई को जो गाँव में ही रहता था, वहां चलने के लिए कहा! उसने बताया कि उस तालाब में भूत रहता है! वहां जायंगे तो मार पड़ेगी! मैंने कहा कि चुपके से जायंगे, किसी को पता नहीं चलेगा!
अगले दिन दोपहर में जब सब घर पर आराम कर रहे थे तो हम दोनों चुपके से निकल पड़े! हमने मछली पकड़ने का सामान भी ले रखा था! तालाब में पहुँच कर हम मछली पकड़ने लगे!





थोड़ी देर बाद मेरा भाई वहां से उठा और कहीं चला गया! मैं वहां अकेला रह गया! अचानक किसी ने मुझे जोर से पीछे से धक्का मारा! मै तालाब मै जा गिरा! तालाब ज्यादा गहरा नहीं था, मगर फिर भी मैं बाहर नहीं निकल पा रहा था, जैसे कोई मुझे अन्दर कि तरफ डुबा रहा हो! मेरी सांस फूलने लगी थी! इतने मे किसी ने मेरा हाथ पकड़ा और मुझे ऊपर खीच लिया! वह कोई और नहीं मेरी भाई ही था! थोड़ी देर में जब मैं सामान्य हुआ तो मैंने पूछा कि तुने मुझे धक्का क्यों दिया! उसने कसम खा के कहा कि उसने धक्का नहीं दिया था! उसके चेहरे से लग रहा था कि वो झूठ नहीं बोल रहा था! हम दोनों जल्दी से वहां से भाग गए और फिर दुबारा वहां नहीं गए!

----------


## Amigo.

*जंगल की वो रात* 


बात 4 – 5 साल पुरानी है! दशहरे का समय था! मैं अपने दोस्तों के साथ रामलीला देखने गया हुआ था! रामलीला गाँव से कुछ दूर बाज़ार की तरफ थी! रामलीला 12 बजे के करीब ख़तम हुई! मेरे सारे दोस्त घर को निकलने लगे! मगर मैं वहीं के कुछ दोस्तों के साथ बातें करने लगा! जब मैं वापस जाने लगा तो मुझे कोई अपने साथ का नहीं मिला! अब मैंने सोचा कि यही रुक जाऊं मगर फिर सोचा कि घर वाले परेशान होंगे इसलिये घर के लिये निकल गया! रास्ते में जंगल पड़ता था और मेरे पास कोई टॉर्च भी नहीं थी! जंगल में घनघोर अँधेरा था! पेड़ों को देख कर भी ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे कोई भूत खड़ा हो!





अचानक कोई मेरे सामने से तेज़ी से गुज़रा! मुझे लगा की ये पास के गाँव का कोई लड़का है! मुझे थोड़ी राहत मिली क्यूंकि मुझे कोई साथी मिल गया था! मगर वो लड़का बहुत तेज़ी से भाग रहा था! मैंने पीछे से आवाज़ लगाई – ” ओ गोल्ड मेडलिस्ट जरा धीरे चल यार!” मगर इतने में वह लड़का रास्ते से बहार घनी झाडियों की तरफ कूद गया! मुझे हैरानी हुई कि इतनी रात में कोई जंगल की तरफ क्यूं जायेगा! मुझे डर लगने लगा, मैं तेज़ी से अपने कदम बढाने लगा! मगर मुझे ऐसा लग रहा था की वो लड़का मेरे साथ साथ ही चल रहा है! थोड़ी ही दूर एक हनुमान मंदिर था! मैं भाग कर मंदिर के अन्दर चला गया और सुबह तक वहीँ बैठा रहा! सुबह जब एक दो लोग आते जाते दिखे तो मैं वहां से उठा और घर चला गया!

----------


## Amigo.

*नवरात्री* 


कुछ बातें ऐसी होती है जो हम केवल अपने तक ही सिमित रखना चाहते हैं! हो सकता है ये बातें हमे परेशान करती हो और अगर इन्हें बहार निकला जाये तो दूसरों को भी परेशान करें! ऐसी ही एक बात मैंने अपने अन्दर दबी हुई थी जिसे मै सब के सामने रख रहा हूँ!





बात नवरात्रों की है! गाँव में माँ दुर्गा की पूजा चल रही थी! पहले नवरात्रे के दिन मैं गाँव पहुंचा! इस बार नवरात्रि की पूजा ज्यादा ही धूम धाम से चल रही थी! जब मै घर पहुंचा तो माँ ने मुझ से पूछा की मैं अचानक कैसे आ गया! मैंने कहा की कॉलेज दस दिन के लिए बंद है तो मैंने सोचा कि घर ही चलता हूँ! माँ ने कहा, बहुत अच्छा किया, एस बार गाँव मे सभी ने मिलकर बड़ी पूजा का आयोजन किया है!
माँ ने मुझसे कहा कि तू नहा धो कर मंदिर चला जा! तभी माँ ने पूछा ” तेरा सामान कहाँ है, जब तू आया था तब भी खाली हाथ था!” मैंने बहाना बना दिया कि मैंने अपना बैग बाजार मे चाचाजी के घर मे छोड़ रखा है! लेकिन सच तो ये था कि मैं शहर से खाली हाथ आया था क्यूंकि जब मैं शहर से चला तो मुझे भी मालूम नहीं चल रहा था कि मैं कहाँ जा रहा हूँ! ये पागलपन था या कुछ और मुझेआज भी मालूम नहीं! लेकिन मन मे एक ही बात आती थी कि मुझे नवरात्रि मे घर जाना है!

----------


## Amigo.

*नवरात्री 2*

नव 03
नवरात्री 2

नवरात्री के पहले दिन जब मैं मंदिर से घर आया तो माँ ने कहा कि पूजा दिन रात की है इसलिए दिन में मंदिर में रहना और रात को घर आ जाना क्यूंकि पूजा लगातार नौ दिन की थी और सोना भी जरूरी था!
उस रात को जब मैं सो रहा था तो मम्मी पापा मंदिर में ही थे! उस रात मुझको नींद नहीं आ रही थी! मुझे लग रहा था जैसे मुझे कोई कह रहा है की तू मंदिर क्यों नहीं गया, जा मंदिर जा! ये बात मुझे परेशान कर रही थी मगर जाता कैसे घर पर कोई नहीं था !




लेकिन सुबह जब मेरी नींद खुली तो मैंने खुद को मंदिर के पीछे एक खेत में पाया! मेरी समझ में नहीं आया कि मैं कब और कैसे इस खेत तक आ गया! अब मुझे डर लगने लगा था, कहीं मैं पागल तो नहीं हो रहा! इतने में माँ ने मुझे देख लिया और देखते ही पूछा कि इतनी सुबह मैं मंदिर में क्या कर रहा हूँ और मेरे शारीर में निशान और मिटटी कैसे कगी?
मैंने बहाना बना दिया कि मैं सुबह जल्दी उठ गया था तो मैंने सोचा कि मंदिर चलता हूँ, मैंने जल्दी पहुँचने के लिए लम्बे रास्ते की जगह छोटा रास्ता पकड़ा, बस वहीँ पर मिटटी लग गई और कांटे चुभ गए! माँ ने भी मेरा विश्वास कर लिया!
लेकिन थोड़ी देर बाद मैं जमीन पर गिर गया और बेहोश हो गया! जब होश में आया तो मैं चाचा के घर था और डाँक्टर सामने था! चाचा का घर मंदिर के पास ही था! अब माँ ने कहा की तू कहीं नहीं जायेगा और चाचा के घर ही रहेगा!
नवरात्री के चोथे, पांचवे, छठे दिन क्या हुआ मुझे कुछ भी नहीं मालूम! इन दिनों घर वाले भी शायद मुझ से पूछ रहे थे कि क्या हुआ, पर मेरे क्या जवाब थे मुझे खुद भी नहीं मालूम! लेकिन सभी पूजा में व्यस्त थे इसलिए किसी ने ज्यादा ध्यान नहीं दिया!

----------


## Amigo.

*नवरात्री ३* 

अष्टमी का दिन था!,सभी मंदिर में थे! रात के 12 या 1 बजे का समय था! मुझे उस दिन अजीब सा लग रहा था, जैसे कोई मेरे आस पास है! जब मैं सोने की कोशिश करता तभी अचानक से कोई आवाज़ सी आती! मै अचानक उठ जाता और देखता कोई है तो नहीं मगर मुझे कोई नहीं दिखता!
मै सोने की कोशिश कर रहा था, तभी अचानक एक कुत्ता दरवाजे पर आ गया ! ये वही कुत्ता था जो कभी हमने पाला था, मगर वह तीन साल पहले मर चुका था! मुझे विश्वास नहीं हो रहा था की ये वही कुत्ता है, अब मैं डरने लगा था!
मैंने डरते हुए उसका नाम लिया! इतने में कुछ पल के लिए मेरी आँखें बंद हो गयी और जब खुली तो वहां कोई नहीं था! मैं डरते हुए बाहर गया तो देखा की मेन गेट तो बंद था, कोई कुत्ता अन्दर आ ही नहीं सकता था!
मुझे ये लग रहा था की शायद मैंने कोई गलती की है इसी वजह मेरे साथ नवरात्री में ऐसा हो रहा है! अब मैं मन ही मन माँ दुर्गा का जाप करने लगा और कहने लगा की माँ दुर्गा अगर मुझसे कोई गलती हो गई है तो मुझे माफ़ कर दो! शायद ये पहली बार था जब मैंने सच्चे दिल से माँ की पूजा की थी! मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे किसी ने मेरे सर पर हाथ फेरा हो ! वो दिन था जिसके बाद मेरे साथ कभी ऐसा नहीं हुआ! मैं भी कोशिश करता हूँ कि कोई ऐसा गलत काम न करू जिससे मुझे बाद में पछताना पडे!

----------


## Amigo.

*मुझे मीट चाहिए* 

मेरे मामाजी की लड़की की शादी थी ! शादी गाँव में थी! एक दिन पहले गाने बजाने का माहौल चल रहा था ! मेरे भाई (मामा के लड़के) के कुछ दोस्त भी आ रखे थे! उनकी पड़ोस के घर की छत्त पर पीने पिलाने की दावत चल रही थी ! भाई ने मुझे पैसे दिए और अपने एक दोस्त के साथ मीट लेने भेज दिया! मामा के घर पर मासाहारी खाने की मनाही है इसलिये हमे ये काम चुपके से करना था ! हम दोनों बाइक पर सवार होकर निकल पड़े!





सड़क बिलकुल सुनसान थी व बाइक की लाइट के अलावा कोई रोशिनी नहीं थी! वापस आते समय घर से करीब एक किलोमीटर पहले हमारी बाइक रुक गई! काफी कोशिश करने पर भी चालू नहीं हुई! हम खींच कर बाइक ले जाने लगे! कुछ ही दूरी पर हमे एक बूढा आदमी दिखा ! वह हमारे पास आया और कहने लगा थोड़ा मीट दे दो ! हमे पहले से ही गुस्सा आ रहा था, उसकी बात सुन कर और गुस्सा आने लगा ! भाई के दोस्त ने चिड़ कर कहा – ” तेरे बाप ने खाया है कभी मीट? चल भाग यहाँ से!” आदमी ने फिर से मीट माँगा मगर हमने उसे धमका कर भगा दिया ! घर पहुँच कर मैंने भाई को मीट पकड़ा दिया और नाच गाने वाले कमरे में चला गया ! वहां जाकर देखा तो नाच गाना बंद हो गया था! सब लोग दीदी (दुल्हन) को घेर कर खडे थे! दीदी अजीब सी हरकतें कर रही थी और कह रही थी -” मुझे मीट खाना है!” दीदी ने ज़िन्दगी में कभी भी मीट नहीं खाया था! सब को समझ आ रहा था कि ये भूत प्रेत का चक्कर है ! मामा ने दीदी को जोर के दो थप्पड़ मारे! दीदी ठीक हो गई! मगर मामी अजीब सी हरकतें करने लगी! ये सिलसिला चलता रहा ! भूत एक को छोडता तो दूसरे पर लग जाता! सब भूत को समझाने लगे कि इस घर के लोग मॉस मछली छूते तक नहीं है! पर भूत ने बताया कि इस घर के कुछ लोगों ने मीट मंगाया है और मेरे मांगने पर मुझे नहीं दिया !ये सुन कर कुछ कुछ बात मेरे समझ में आने लगी! मै भाग कर भाई के पास गया और घर और रास्ते पर हुई घटना के बारे मे बताया ! भाई ने वहां से मीट का एक टुकड़ा उठाया और चल दिया! उस समय भूत दीदी पर लगा हुआ था! भाई ने मीट का टुकड़ा दीदी के मुह मे डाल दिया , तब जाकर दीदी शांत हुई! थोड़ी देर बाद सब सामान्य हो गया और सब अपने अपने काम मे लग गए ! मगर मामा थोड़े गुस्से मे लग रहे थे! शायद वह भाई पर गुस्सा थे !

----------


## Amigo.

*पुराना  कब्रिस्तान*

यह कोई काल्पनिक कहानी या फिल्म की कहानी नहीं है बल्कि आँखों देखा सच  है! मैं कंपनी की ओर से पिकनिक पर गया हुआ था! पिकनिक शहर के बाहर एक रेसोर्ट में थी! पहले कंपनी के लोगों ने क्रिकेट और अन्य खेल खेले, उसके बाद रेसोर्ट में ही बने वाटर पार्क में चले गए ! वहां केवल कुछ लोगों को ही तैरना आता था, वो सब गहरे पानी मैं तैर रहे थे, बाकी सब कम गहरे पानी में तैर रहे थे ! हम दोस्तों में एक शर्त लगी, पानी मे एक सिक्का फैका जायेगा और जो सब से कम समय में सिक्का ढून्ढ के लायेगा वह जीत जाएगा! सब ने बारी बारी से गोता लगाया मगर किसी को सिक्का मिला तक  नहीं ! 





अगली बारी मेरी थी ! मैं भी कूद गया, लेकिन पानी में जाते ही दृश्य बदल गया !मैंने पाया कि जमीन 20 या 25 फीट दूर थी ! नीचे एक कब्रिस्तान दिखाई दे रहा था! वहाँ एक औरत खड़ी थी जो चेहरे और पोशाक से भारतीय नहीं लग रही थी ! उसके हाथ मे वही सिक्का था! वह अपना हाथ ऊपर की ओर करके खड़ी थी !ऐसा लग रहा था मानो की वो मुझे ही सिक्का देने के लिए खड़ी हो! मै जैसे उसके सम्मोहन में आगे बढता चला जा रहा था ! कुछ ही क्षणों में मै उसके करीब था और मैंने उसके हाथ से सिक्का ले लिया! जैसे ही मै वापस आने लगा, उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ कर खींच लिया अब उसका और मेरा चेहरा आमने सामने था ! एक ही पल में उसका चेहरा बदल गया और एक भयानक रूप ले लिया ! उसकी आँखों से खून निकल रहा था और उसके चेहरे पर एक भयानक सी मुस्कान थी! मेरे डर की कोई सीमा नहीं थी! मै डर के मारे कांप गया ! मैंने झटके से अपना हाथ छुड़ाया ! हाथ छुड़ाते ही कब्रिस्तान और महिला दोनों गायब हो गए और मैंने अपने आप को पूल में पाया!मुझे लगा जैसे कि मैं किसी सपने से जागा हूँ! मैं जल्दी से पानी से बाहर आ गया और दूर जाकर बैठ गया! मेरी साँस फूल रही थी ओर मै खांस रहा था! मेरे दोस्तों मेरी मदद करने लगे ! थोड़ी देर में मै सामान्य था! हर कोई पूछ रहा था कि क्या हुआ ! मैने बस सर हिलाते हुए कुछ नहीं मे जवाब दिया!
मैंने मुट्ठी खोल कर देखी तो सिक्का मेरे हाथ मे था ! ये देख मेरे दोस्त ख़ुशी से उछलने लगे और मुझे बधाई देने लगे! दोस्तों ने फिर से शर्त लगाई मगर मै फिर से पानी मे नहीं गया !शाम हो गयी थी ,हमारी बस जाने वाली थी, हम कुछ लोग सिगरेट पीने बाहर चले गए! मेरे दोस्त मजाक कर रहे थे ओर जोर जोर से हंस रहे थे !सामने खडे एक अंकल हमारी बातें गौर से सुन रहे थे और बीच बीच मे तड़का भी मार रहे थे ! मै चुपचाप खड़ा था! मेरे एक दोस्त ने मजाक मे पूछा कि मै तब से चुप क्यों हूँ , क्या अन्दर कोई भूत देख लिया ? ये सुनकर अंकल ने मजाकिया लिहाज मे कहा कि अंग्रेजों के ज़माने मे यहाँ कब्रिस्तान हुआ करता था ,ज़रूर किसी गोरे का भूत देख लिया होगा ! ये सुनकर सब हसने लगे मगर मुझको यकीन हो गया था कि जो मैंने देखा वह मेरा वहम नहीं था !

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाह भई अमीगो जी, आपने तो सारी कमी एक ही दिन में पूरी कर दी।

----------


## Amigo.

*भूतिया खजाना * 

कहते हैं कि 'देनेवाला जब भी देता, देता छप्पर फाड़ के' पर ये जो देनेवाला है वह ईश्वर की ओर इशारा कर रहा है पर आपको पता है क्या कि अगर कोई भूत भी अति प्रसन्न हो जाए तो वह भी मालदार बना देता है। जी हाँ, हम आज बात कर रहे हैं एक ऐसे भूत की जिसने एक घूम-घूमकर मूँगफली और गुड़धनिया (गुड़ और मुरमुरे (चावल के भुजे) से बना बहुत छोटा-छोटा लड्डू के आकार की खाने की वस्तु) बेचने वाले पर इतना प्रसन्न हुआ कि उसे मालदार बना दिया। आखिर क्यों और कैसे?? आइए इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते हैं ताकि इन रहस्यों पर से परदा उठ सके।


हाँ, एक बात और इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाने के पहले मैं आप लोगों को बता दूँ कि इस कहानी में कितनी सत्यता है यह मैं नहीं कह सकता क्योंकि यह कहानी भी मैं अपने गाँव-जवार में सुनी है और गँवई जनता की माने तो इस घटना को घटे लगभग 70-80 साल हो गए होंगे।

----------


## Amigo.

पहले गाँवों में कुछ बनिया फेरी करने आते थे (आज भी आते हैं पर कम मात्रा में)। कोई छोटी-मोटी खाने की चीजें बेचता था तो कोई शृंगार के सामान या धनिया-मसाला आदि। ये लोग एक दउरी (एक पात्र) में इन सामानों को रखकर गाँव-गाँव घूमकर बेंचते थे। आज तो जमाना बदल गया है और गाँवों में भी कई सारी दुकानें खुल गई हैं और अगर कोई बाहर से बेंचने भी आता है तो ठेले पर सामान लेकर या साइकिल आदि पर बर्फ, आइसक्रीम आदि लेकर।


हाँ तो यह कहानी एक ऐसे ही बनिये से संबंध रखती है जो गाँव-गाँव घूमकर मूँगफली, गुड़धनिया, मसलपट्टी आदि बेंचता था। इस बनिए का नाम रामधन था। रामधन सूनी पगडंडियों, बड़े-बड़े बगीचों आदि से होकर एक गाँव से दूसरे गाँव जाता था। रामधन रोज सुबह-सुबह मूँगफली, गुड़धनिया आदि अपने दउरी (पात्र) में रखता और किसी दूसरे गाँव में निकल जाता। एक गाँव से दूसरे गाँव होते हुए मूँगफली, गुड़धनिया बेंचते हुए वह तिजहरिया या कभी-कभी शाम को अपने गाँव वापस आता। जब वह अपनी दउरी उठाए चलता और बीच-बीच में बोला करता, "ले गुड़धनिया, ले मूंगफली। ले मसलपट्टी, दाँत में सट्टी, लइका (बच्चा) खाई सयान हो जाई, बूढ़ खाई (खाएगा) जवान हो जाई।" उसकी इतनी बात सुनते ही बच्चे अपन-अपने घर की ओर भागते हुए यह चिल्लाते थे कि मसलपट्टीवाला आया, मूंगफलीवाला आया। और इसके साथ ही वे अपने घर में घुसकर छोटी-छोटी डलिया में या फाड़ आदि में धान, गेँहूँ आदि लेकर आते थे और मूंगफली, गुड़धनिया आदि खरीदकर खाते थे।

----------


## Amigo.

एकदिन  की बात है। गरमी का मौसम था और दोपहर का समय। लू इतनी तेज चल रही थी कि लोग अपने घरों में ही दुबके थे। इसी समय रामधन अपने सिर पर दउरी उठाए हमारे गाँव से पास के गाँव में खेतों (मेंड़) से होकर चला। कहीं-कहीं तो इन मेंड़ों के दोनों तरफ दो-दो बिगहा (बिघा) केवल गन्ने के ही खेत रहते थे और अकेले इन मेड़ों से गुजरने में बहुत डर लगता था। कमजोर दिल आदमी तो अकेले या खर-खर दुपहरिया या शाम को इन मेंड़ों से गुजरना क्या उधर जाने की सोचकर ही धोती गीली कर देता था।


हमारे गाँव से वह पास के जिस गाँव में जा रहा था  उसकी दूरी लगभग 1 कोस (3 किमी) है और बीच में एक बड़ी बारी (बगीचा- इसे हमलोग आज भी बड़की बारी के नाम से पुकारते हैं) भी पड़ती थी। यह बारी इतनी घनी थी कि दोपहर में भी इसमें अंधेरा जैसा माहौल रहता था। इस बगीचे में आम के पेड़ों की अधिकता थी पर इस बारी के बीच में एक बड़ा बरगद का पेड़ भी था।


रामधन इस बगीचे में पहुँचकर अपनी दउरी को उतारकर एक पेड़ के नीचे रख दिया और सोचा कि थोड़ा सुस्ताने (आराम करने) के बाद आगे बढ़ता हूँ। वह वहीं एक पेड़ की थोड़ी ऊपर उठी जड़ को अपना तकिया बनाया और अपने गमछे को बिछा कर आराम करने लगा। उसको पता ही नहीं चला कि कब उसकी आँख लग गई (नींद आ गई)। अचानक उसे लगा कि बगीचे में कहीं बहुत तेज आँधी उठी है और डालियों आदि के टकराने से बहुत शोर हो रहा है। वह उठकर बैठ गया और डालियों की टकराहट वाली दिशा में देखा। अरे हाँ वह जहाँ सोया था वहाँ से कुछ ही दूरी पर दो पेड़ की डालियाँ बहुत तेजी से नीचे-ऊपर हो रही थीं और कभी-कभी इन डालियों के आपस में टकराहत से बहुत डरावनी आवाज भी होती थी। अगर कमजोर दिल आदमी अकेले में यह देख ले तो उसका दिल मुँह में आ जाए पर रामधान को तो यह आदत थी। वह मन ही मन सोंचा कि शायद भूत आपस में झगड़ा कर रहे हैं या कोई खेल खेल रहें हैं। वह डरनेवालों में से नहीं था वह वहीं लेटे-लेटे इन भूतों की लड़ाई का आनंद लेने लगा पर उसे कोई भूत दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था बस हवा ही उन पेड़ों के पास बहुत ही डरावनी और तीव्र बह रही थी।

----------


## Amigo.

रामधन के लिए भूतों की लड़ाई या खेल आम बात थी। उसे बराबर सुनसान रास्तों, झाड़ियों, घने-घने बगीचों आदि से होकर अकेले जाना पड़ता था अगर वह डरने लगे तो उसका धंधा ही चौपट हो जाए। उसका पाला बहुत बार भूत-प्रेत, चुड़ैलों आदि से पड़ा था पर किसी ने उसका कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ा था। वह अपने आप को बहुत बहादुर समझता था और इन भूत-प्रेतों को आम इंसान से ज्यादे तवज्जों नहीं देता था।


रामधन ने लेटे-लेटे ही अचानक देखा कि एक बड़ा ही भयंकर और विशालकाय प्रेत इस पेड़ से उस पेड़ पर क्रोधित होकर कूद रहा है और इसी कारण से उन दोनों पेड़ की डालियाँ बहुत वेग से चरर-मरर की आवाज करते हुए नीचे-ऊपर हो रही हैं। रामधन को और कुतुहल हुआ और अब वह और सतर्क होकर उस भूत को देखने लगा। अरे रामधन को लगा कि अभी तो यह प्रेत अकेले था अब यह दूसरा कहाँ से आ गया। अच्छा तो यह बात है. अब रामधन को सब समझ में आ गया। दरअसल बात यह थी कि यहाँ भूतों का खेल नहीं भयंकर झगड़ा चल रहा था। वह बड़ा भूत उस दूसरे भूत को पकड़ने की कोशिश कर रहा था पर कामयाब नहीं हो रहा था और इसी गुस्से में डालियों को भी तोड़-मरोड़ रहा था। अरे अब तो रामधन को और मजा आने लगा था क्योंकि भूतों की संख्या बढ़ती जा रही थी। अभी तक जो ये भूत अदृश्य थे अब एक-एक करके दृश्य होते जा रहे थे। और रामधन के लिए सबसे बड़ी बात यह थी कि आजतक उसका पाला जितने भूत-प्रेत, चुड़ैलों आदि से पड़ा था उनमें काफी समानता थी पर आज जो भूत-प्रेत एक-एक कर प्रकट हो रहे थे उनमें काफी असमानता थी। वे एक से बढ़कर एक विकराल थे। किसी-किसी की सूरत तो बहुत ही डरावनी थी। रामधन को एक ऐसी भूतनी भी दिखी जिसके दो सिर और तीन पैर थे। उसके नाक नहीं थे और उसकी आँख भी एक ही थी और वह भी मुँह के नीचे।

----------


## Amigo.

रामधन अब उठकर बैठ चुका था और अब भूतों के लड़ने की प्रक्रिया भी बहुत तेज हो चुकी थी। भूत एक दूसरे के जान के प्यासे हो गए थे। इन भूतों की लड़ाई में कई डालियाँ भी टूट चुकी थीं और उस बगीचे में बवंडर उठ गया था। अंत में रामधन ने देखा कि एक विकराल बड़े भूत ने एक कमजोर भूत को पकड़ लिया है और बेतहासा उसे मारे जा रहा है। अब धीरे-धीरे करके भूत अदृश्य भी होते जा रहे थे। अब वहाँ वही केवल तीन टांगवाली भूतनी ही बची थी और वह भयंकर विकराल भूत।


अब रामधन भी उठा क्योंकि इन भूतों की लड़ाई में लगभग उसके 1 घंटे निकल चुके थे। रामधन ने ज्यों ही अपनी दउरी उठाना चाहा वह उठ ही नहीं रही थी। रामधन को लगा कि अचानक यह दउरी इतनी भारी क्यों हो गई? उसने दुबारा कोशिश की और फिर तिबारा पर दउरी उठी नहीं, वह पसीने से पूरा नहा गया और किसी अनिष्ठ की आशंका से काँप गया। उसने मन ही मन हनुमान जी नाम लिया पर आज उसे क्या हो गया। वह समझ नहीं पा रहा था। आजतक तो वह कभी डरा नहीं था पर आज उसे डर सताने लगा। उसके पूरे शरीर में एक कंपकंपी-सी उठ रही थी और उसके सारे रोएँ तीर-जैसे एकदम खड़े हो गए थे।

----------


## Amigo.

अचानक उसे उस बगीचे में किसी के चलने की आवाज सुनाई दी। ऐसा लग रहा था कि कोई मदमस्त हाथी की चाल से उसके तरफ बढ़ रहा है। रामधन को कुछ दिख तो नहीं रहा था पर ऐसा लग रहा था कि कोई उसकी ओर बढ़ रहा है। उसके पैरों के नीचे आकर सूखी पत्तियाँ चरर-मरर कर रही थीं। अब रामधन ने थोड़ा हिम्मत से काम लिया और भागना उचित नहीं समझा। उसने मन ही मन सोचा कि आज जो कुछ भी हो जाए पर वह यहाँ से भागेगा नहीं। अचानक उस दैत्याकार अदृश्य प्राणी के चलने की आवाज थम गई। अब रामधन थोड़ा और हिम्मत करके चिल्लाया, "कौन है? कौन है? जो कोई भी है...सामने क्यों नहीं आता है?"


अब सब कुछ स्पष्ट था क्योंकि एक विकराल भूत (शायद यह वही था जो दूसरे भूत को मार रहा था) रामधन के पास दृश्य हुआ पर एकदम शांत भाव से। अब वह गुस्से में नहीं लग रहा था। रामधन ने थूक घोंटकर कहा, "कौन हो तुम और क्या चाहते हो? क्यों......मुझे.....परेश  ाना कर रहे हो.....मैं डरता नहींsssssssss।" वह विकराल भूत बोला, "डरो मत! मैं तुम्हें डराने भी नहीं आया हूँ। मैं यहां का राजा हूँ राजा और मेरे रहते किसी के डरने की आवश्यकता नहीं। अगर कोई डराने की कोशिश करेगा तो वही हस्र करूँगा जो उस कलमुनिया भूत का किया।" अब रामधन का डर थोड़ा कम हुआ और उसने उस भूत से पूछ बैठा, "क्या किया था उस कलमुनिया भूत ने?" वह विकराल भूत हँसा और कहा, "वह कलमुनिया काफी दिनों से इस ललमुनिया (तीनटंगरी) को सता रहा था। मैंने उसे कई बार चेतावनी दी पर समझा ही नहीं और हद तो आज तब हो गई जब उसने कुछ भूत-प्रेतों को एकत्र करके मुझपर हमला कर दिया। सबको मारा मैंने और दौड़ा-दौड़कर मारा।"

----------


## Amigo.

रामधन ने अपनी जान बचाने के लिए उस भूत की चमचागीरी में उसकी बहुत प्रशंसा की और बोला, "तो क्या अब मैं जाऊँ?" "हाँ जाओ, पर जाते-जाते कुछ तो खिला दो, बहुत भूख लगी है और थक भी गया हूँ।", उस विकराल भूत ने कहा। रामधन ने उस भूत से अपना पीछा छुड़ाने के लिए थोड़ा गुड़धनिया निकालकर उसे दे दिया। गुड़धनिया खाते ही वह भूत रामधन से विनीत भाव में बोला कि थोड़ा और दो ना, बहुत ही अच्छा है। मैं भी बचपन में बहुत गुड़धनिया खाता था। रामधन ने कहा कि नहीं-नहीं, अब नहीं मिलेगा, सब तूँ ही खा जाओगे तो मैं बेचूंगा क्या?  भूत ने कहा कि बोलो कितना हुआ, मैं ही खरीद लेता हूँ। रामधन को अब थोड़ी लालच आ गई क्योंकि उसने सुन रखा था कि इन भूत-प्रेतों के पास अपार संपत्ति होती है अगर किसी पर प्रसन्न हो गए तो मालामाल कर देते हैं। 


अब रामधन ने दउरी में से थोड़ा और गुड़धनिया निकालकर उस भूत की ओर बढ़ाते हुए बोला कि अब पैसा दो तो यह दउरी का पूरा सामान तूझे दे दूँगा। भूत ने उसके हाथ से गुड़धनिया ले लिया और खाते-खाते बोला कि मेरे पीछे-पीछे आओ। अब तो रामधन एकदम निडर होकर अपनी दउरी को उठाया और उस भूत के पीछे-पीछे चल दिया। वह भूत रामधन को लेकर उस बगीचे में एकदम उत्तर की ओर पहुँचा। यह उस बगीचे का एकदम उत्तरी छोर था। इस उत्तरी छोर पर एक जगह एक थोड़ा उठा हुआ टिला था और वहीं पास में मूँज आदि और एक छोटा नीम का पेड़ था। उस नीम के थोड़ा आगे एक छोटा-सा पलास का पेड़ा था।

----------


## Amigo.

उस विकराल भूत ने रामधन से कहा कि इस पलास के पेड़ के नीचे खोदो। रामधन ने कहा कि मेरे पास कुछ खोदने के लिए तो है ही नहीं। तुम्हीं खोदो। रामधन की बात सुनकर वह भूत आगे बढ़ा और देखते ही देखते वह और विकराल हो गया। उसके नख खुर्पो की तरह बड़े हो गए थे और इन्हीं नखों से वह उस पलास के पेड़ के नीचे लगा खोदने। खोदने का काम ज्यों ही खतम हुआ त्योंही रामधन ने उस गड्ढे में झाँककर देखा। उसे उस गड्ढे में एक बटुला दिखाई दिया। अब तो वह बिना कुछ सोचे-समझे उस गड्ढे में प्रवेश करके उस बटुले को बाहर निकाला। बटुला बहुत भारी था। उसने बटुले के मुख पर से ज्योंकि ढक्कन हटाया उसकी आँखें खुली की खुली रह गईं क्योंकि बटुले में पुराने चाँदी के सिक्के थे। वह बहुत प्रसन्न हुआ और अपने दउरी में का सारा सामान वहीं गिरा दिया और भूत को बोला कि सब खा जाओ। भूत खाने पर टूट पड़ा और इधर रामधन ने उस बटुले का सारा माल अपने दउरी में रखा और उसे ढँककर तेजी से अपने गाँव की ओर चल पड़ा।


गाँव में पहुँचने के एक ही हप्ते बाद ऐसा लगा कि रामधन की लाटरी लग गई हो। उसने अपने मढ़ई के स्थान पर लिंटर बनवाना शुरू किया और धीरे-धीरे करके मूँगफली और गुड़धनिया बेंचने का धंधा बंद कर दिया।

----------


## Amigo.

सही कहा गया है कि देनेवाले भूतजी, जब भी देते, देते छप्पर भाड़कर।
इस कहानी में कितनी सच्चाई है यह मुझे नहीं पता पर आज भी गाँवों में सुनने को आता है कि फलाँ व्यक्ति को 4 बटुली पुराने सिक्के मिले तो फलाँ तो 2 बटुली। कुछ लोग ऐसा मानते हैं कि पहले कुछ लोग जब खानाबदोस जीवन जीते थे तो वह कहीं-कहीं महीनों-सालों तक डेरा डालते थे और अपने रूपए-पैसे को वहीं छिपा देते थे और बाद में भूल जाते थे या कहीं और चले जाते थे। ये वही पैसे हैं तो कुछ का कहना है कि ये भूत-प्रेतों के पैसे हैं और वे लोग वहीं रहकर इनकी रक्षा करते हैं। खैर जो भी हो पर आप बताइए कि यह कहानी कैसी लगी?

----------


## Amigo.

* अमावस की रात*

एक भयानक रात की वह रात थी अमावस की रात यह सोचकर तुम्हारे रोंगटे खड़े हो जायेंगे कि कहानी पढ़ते वक़्त पीछे मत देखना वरना खतरनाक हो सकता है पीछे भूत भी हो सकता है!!सोच लो देखना मत! देखोगे तो र जाओगे  मत देखो मत देखो मत देखो चुपचाप कहानी पढ़ते रहो देखो कहा था देखना मत देख  लिया न कुछ भी तो नहीं था! मगर डरे ना इसी तरह के भय को ही तो डर कहते हैं!डर एक ऐसी चीज बनाई है भगवान् ने कि पूछो मत बस हम लोग डर-डर के जीते जा रहे हैं जीते जा रहे हैं जाने कब यह डर ख़तम होगा शायद मरने के बाद क्योंकि मरने के बाद तो सारे डर ख़तम खल्लाश हो जाते हैं!देखो यह सब बकवाश है !बहुत हो गयी यह डर की बाते कहानी पढो चलो डर तो अभी लगेगा जब कहानी पढोगे! एक समय की बात है अकाल गढ़ मैं कभी  भी अकाल नहीं पड़ा था तब भी इसका नाम अकाल गढ़ था!और अकाल अब पड़ता है तब भी इस गांव का नाम अकाल गढ़ है!इस गांव के अकाल पड़ने की भी एक कहानी है! सुनाऊ क्या नहीं अरे नहीं सुनाऊंगा तो तुम्हें क्या घंटा समझ मैं आयेगी! चलो अब असली बात पर आते हैं!अकाल गढ़ मैं दो भाई नीरज और राजू  अपनी बीवी के साथ बढ़िया रहा करते थे! राजू  और नीरज मैं अच्छी बनती थी! नीरज का विवाह नहीं हुआ था!

----------


## Amigo.

नीरज का विवाह नहीं हुआ था! पर होने वाला था! कुछ दिनों बाद नीरज की भी शादी हो गयी! कुछ दिनों तक तो ठीक ठाक चलता रहा! पर उनकी बीवियों मैं आपस मैं नहीं बनती थी!तो उन्होंने अलग-अलग रहने का फेसला किया दोनों अलग-अलग रहने लगे राजू अलग होने पर बहुत कामचोर हो गया था!पहले  वह भाई नीरज के साथ थोडा बहुत काम काज कर लिया करता था !वह दिन दिन और काम चोर होता गया और उसकी आर्थिक स्थिति ख़राब हो गयी और नीरज अपना काम काज सही
करता रहा उसने अपनी मेहनत से काफी अनाज खेत से उगाया यह सब देख-देख कर उसका भाई राजू बहुत जलता  था!

----------


## Amigo.

पर नीरज अपनी तरफ से सही था एक दिन राजू और उसकी पत्नी ने मिलकर नीरज की पत्नी को रात मैं मार 
दिया नीरज किसी काम से बाहर गया हुआ था!दोस्तों वह रात अमावश्या की रात थी!चाँद अपनी पूरी रौशनी पर था तारे टिम-टिमा रहे थे!रात बिलकुल शांत थी उन्होंने पहले उन दोनों ने उसके घर कूदकर पहले सारा अनाज चुरा लिया जब नीरज की पत्नी को पता चला कि उसके अनाज कि कोई चोरी कर रहा है तब उसने उठकर देखा तो राजू और उसकी बीवी अनाज चुराने मैं लगे थे!तब नीरज कि बीवी ने कहा कि आप यह क्या कर रहे हो अपने ही घर मैं चोरी यह सुनकर राजू और उसकी बीवी ने सोचा कि अगर इसने गांव वालों को बता दिया तो वो लोग हमे गांव से ही निकाल देंगे इस डर के मारे उन्होंने उसकी पत्नी को मार डाला और दूर जंगल मैं गाढ़ के आ गए!सुबह जब नीरज घर पहुंचा तो देखा की उसका अनाज नहीं हैं थोडा बहुत बचा था वह बिखरा पड़ा था! जब उसने अपनी पत्नी को आवाज लगायी पर कोई जवाब नहीं आया उसने सारे घर को छान डाला पर वो कहीं नहीं मिली फिर उसने अपनी भाभी से पूछा कि मेरी बीवी कहाँ गयी तो उसने हडबडा के बोला मुझे नहीं पता कल शाम तक तो घर पर ही थी इतना पूछ कर उसने पड़ोसियों से पूछा तो किसी ने कहा पता नहीं और किसी ने बताया शाम तक तो घर पर ही थी वो बहुत घबरा गया और कुछ लोगों को बताया कि घर का सारा अनाज किसी ने चुरा लिया है और मेरी बीवी का भी पता नहीं है कि कहाँ हे वो उसने घर जाके फिर देखा तो उसे उन गेंहू से एक चाक़ू मिला और कुछ खून भी पड़ा था उसे सब कुछ समझ मैं आ गया कि उसे किसी ने मार के सारा अनाज  चुरा लिया है!तब उसने अपनी छत पर जाकर देखा तो उसे कुछ अनाज भी गिरा मिला तो उसे अपने भाई राजू पर शक हुआ पर नीरज वैसे भी अपने भाई राजू कि बहुत इज्जत करता था इसलिए उसने कुछ कहा नहीं! तब एक दिन  राजू ने कहा कि तू अकेला मत रह हमारे साथ ही आजा हम साथ ही रहेंगे वह राजू को मना तो नहीं कर सकता इसलिए वह उसके साथ मन मार के रहने लगा! गांव के कुछ लोग उसकी बीवी को गंदी औरत कहने लगे और   कहते थे कि सारा अनाज लेकर  भाग गयी बेचारा नीरज अकेला रह गया चुड़ैल कहीं कि यह सब बातें उसे सुनने को मिल रही थी! वह बेचारा क्या करता अपने भाई को कुछ नहीं कह सकता था!एक दिन कि बात है गांव के कुछ लोग जंगल से लकड़ी लेने गए थे! तो वे लकड़ी काट ही रहे थे तब उन्हें किसी स्त्री के रोने कि आवाज सुनाई दी तो उन्होंने कहा कि इस जंगल मैं कौन रो रहा है कहीं कोई रास्ता तो नहीं भटक गया तो वो लोग जिधर से आवाज आ रही थी उसी तरफ चल दिए कुछ दूर चलकर उन्होंने देखा कि एक औरत एक पेड़ के नीचे बेठ कर रो रही है!जबतक  वो उसके पास पहुंचते वह गायब हो गयी! उन लोगों ने जब इस तरह का द्रश्य देखा तो वो घबरा गए उनके तो पसीने छूटने लगे तब एक आवाज आई की अब तुम लोग कभी भी इस जंगल से लकड़ी नहीं काटोगे और जो भी यहाँ लकड़ी काटने आएगा वो जिन्दा वापस नहीं जायेगा और तुम लोग मुझे चुड़ैल कहते हो

----------


## Amigo.

न तो चुड़ैल सही आज से तुम्हारे गांव मैं कभी पानी नहीं बरसेगा तुम लोग भूखे मरोगे यहाँ सिर्फ अकाल पड़ेगा और अमावाश की रात एक लाश तुम्हारे गांव मैं ज़रूर मिलगी जाओ तुम सब गांव वालों को जा कर बता दो  आज से तीन दिन बाद अमावस्या है! एक आदमी की मौत ज़रूर है!जिसने भी मुझे मारा है वो बचेगा नहीं मेरा अनाज खा कर के मुझे चुड़ैल कहते हो गांव  वालो मैं तुम्हे छोडूंगी नहीं आज मैंने तुम्हें बख्स दिया जाओ जाओ जाओ चले जाओ मेरे जंगल से मुझे अकेला छोड़ दो जाओ मुझे तैयारी करने दो जाओ और फिर रोने लगी वो लोग डर गए यह सब क्या था स्त्री रोने का कारण क्या था!एक आदमी बोला अरे वह कह रही तो थी की मेरा अनाज चुरा लिया और मुझे मार दिया इसका मतलब यह नीरज की बीवी थी जिसे किसी ने अनाज के लिए मार डाला  है और वह चुड़ैल बन गयी है! तभी एक दम एक भयानक चेहरा उनके सामने आया  तुम लोग अभी तक गए नहीं जाओ यहाँ से वरना मैं तुम्हे भी मार दूंगी!उनके तो होश उड़ गए भागो भागो चुड़ैल-चुड़ैल ऐसा कहते हुए वह गांव पहुंचे सारे के सारे ऐसे हांफ रहे थे!जिन्दगी मैं इतना कभी नहीं भागे होंगे गांव वालों ने  इस तरह उन्हें भागते हुए देखा तो कहने लगे क्या हुआ चुड़ैल-चुड़ैल बके जा रहे हो आगे भी कुछ बोलो अरे तुम्हें बोलने की पडी है हमारी जान पर बनी है!अरे पर हुआ क्या तुम लोग इस तरह क्योँ हांफ रहे हो बताते हैं!बताते हैं पहले सांस तो लेने दो तब उन्होंने गांव वालो को बताया कि नीरज कि बीवी चुड़ैल बन गयी है!और उसने हम से कहा है कि मेरा अनाज किसी ने चुरा कर किसी ने उसे मार के जंगल मैं दफना दिया है!और वह कह रही थी कि अब तुम्हारे गांव मैं कभी पानी नहीं बरसेगा और हर अमावस्या को एक आदमी कि म्रत्यु होगी जब तक उसकी आत्मा को शांति नहीं मिल जाएगी तब तक यूँही वो लोगो को मारती रहेगी!एक आदमी ने पुछा पर नीरज कि बीवी को मारा किसने कुछ लोगो ने कहा पता नहीं कोई तो है इस गांव मैं जिसने यह पाप किया है कि एक हिन्दू औरत को दफना दिया पर जिसने भी यह काम किया है उसकी बजह से सारा गांव मुसीबत मैं पड़ गया है!यह बात सुनकर राजू भी वहां पहुँच गया और सब बातें सुनकर उसके होश उड़ गए और वह घबरा सा गया और कहने लगा वो चुड़ैल कोई और होगी वह चुड़ैल नहीं बन सकती वह तो अनाज लेकर भाग गयी है!कुछ गांव वालों ने कहा वो तो अमवस्या को ही पता चलेगा कि किसने उसकी हत्या कि थी!चलो आने अपने घर जाओ सब लोग जो होगा देखा जायेगा!

----------


## Amigo.

राजू के चेहरे पर तो १२ बज ही गए थे और वह भागता हुआ अपनी बीवी के पास पहुंचा और बोला कि हम लोग अब नहीं बचेंगे आज से तीन दिन बाद अमवस्या को वो चुड़ैल हमे मार डालेगी वो बोली तुम पागल तो नहीं हो गए तुम्हारी तबियत तो सही है क्या हो गया है चुड़ैल हमे मार डालेगी कौन चुड़ैल
अरे वही नीरज की बीवी जिसको हमने मार कर जंगल मैं दफना दिया था!क्या हाँ वो सारे गांव वाले कह रहे थे!नीरज ने यह सारी बातें छुप कर सुन ली थी! और अनजान बनकर बोला भइया इतना क्यों डरे हुए हो कौन तुम्हे मार डालेगा राजू अरे नहीं वो तो मैं तुम्हारी भाभी को उस चुड़ैल के बारे में बता रहा था!फिर यह सुनकर नीरज चला गया पर राजू की रातों की नीद खराब हो गयी वह बहुत डरा हुआ था वह सपने मैं भी उस चुड़ैल को देखकर डर जाता था!वो और उसकी पत्नी बहुत परेशान थे उसकी पत्नी सोचती थी कि पहले वो मुझे मारेगी और वो अपनी सोचता था!दोनों ही
डरे हुए थे उन्हें समझ मैं नहीं आ रहा था कि क्या करे !दो दिन ऐसे ही निकल गए तीसरे दिन अमावास थी
सारा गांव डरा हुआ था सब लोग यही बात कर रहे थे पता नहीं आज किसकी मौत है!शाम होते ही सब लोग दरवाजा बंद कर के सो गए रात के बारह बज गए थे सारा गांव जाग रहा था नीरज तो बे फिक्र होके
बाहर ही सो रहा था!गांव वालों को तो उस मनहूश घडी का इंतज़ार था!सारे गांव वाले डरे हुए थे!कुत्ते
भोंक रहे थे पता नहीं कौन सी कयामत आने वाली है!अचानक किसी स्त्री की रोने की आवाज सुनाई दी सारे लोग डर गए वो समझ गए की वो आ चुकी है!नीरज ने देखा कि एक औरत रोते हुए उसकी और आ रही है बाल फिकरे हुए चेहरे पर चांदनी रात मैं उसकी आंखें चमक रही थी!वह पहले तो डरा वह उसके पास आकर बोली तुमने मेरी खबर तक नहीं ली कि मैं कहाँ चली गयी हूँ तुम भी इन गांव वालों की बातो मैं आ गए तुम्हे पता है जब तुम उस दिन बाहर गए थे उस दिन इन लगों ने मुझे मारकर सारा अनाज चुरा लिया था!हाँ मैं जानता था कि कुछ तो जरूर हुआ है पर तुम इस हालत मैं  मैंने  कभी सोच भी नहीं सकता और तुम मेरे भाई को मारने के लिए यहाँ आई हो जाओ लौट जाओ भगवान् ने चाह तो सब कुछ ठीक हो जायेगा मैं भगवान् से प्रार्थना करूंगा!वो चिल्लाई नहीं तुम्हे तो मेरे साथ होना चाहिए था तुम भी इन गांव वालों कि तरह बन गएभगवान् क्या ख़ाक ठीक करेगा अब मैं इस गांव को बर्बाद करूंगी और तुम्हे क्या लगता है कि मैं तुम्हारे कहने पर तुम्हारे भाई को छोड़ दूंगी नहीं मैं  इस दिन के लिए कितना रोई हूँ और कितना तड्पी हूँ मैं उसे नहीं छोड़ने वाली उन दोनों मैं से एक कि मौत आज ज़रूर है!

----------


## Amigo.

नीरज नहीं तुम ऐसा नहीं कर सकती तुम मेरे बीच मैं मत आओ नहीं मैं भूल जाऊंगी कि तुम मेरे पति हो हट जाओ!उसने उसे रोकने की कोशिश कि उसने नीरज को ऐसा धक्का मारा नीरज हवा मैं उडाता हुआ जमीन पर आ गिरा और वह बेहोश हो गया!यह सब राजू की बीवी गेट के छेद से देख रही थी!उस चुड़ैल ने गेट मैं धक्का मारा और उसकी बीवी के बाल पकड़ के बोली चुड़ैल तो तू है तुने मेरा सब कुछ छीन लिया अब तुम्हें नहीं छोडूंगी उसने राजू की  बीवी का कलेजा चीर के उसका दिल निकाल लिया हां हा हा हा अब मुझे थोडा सुकून मिलेगा अब की बार तेरी बारी है कहाँ छुपा है तू और हाँ  गांव वालो तुम भी कान खोल के सुन लो आने वाली अमावाश को तुम भी नहीं बचोगे सब के सब मरोगे हां हां हां हां बहुत सताया है!
तुम लोगो ने और हँसती हुई जंगल की और चली  गयी! सारे गांव वाले बाहर आ  गए और नीरज को उठाया और उसे पानी पिला कर होश मैं लाये!उसने अपनी भाभी को मारा हुआ देख वह खूब रोया तब तक राजू भी बाहर आ गया उसने यह सब देख उसकी भी आँखों से आंशू निकल गए सारा गांव रो रहा था! सुबह उसके शव को जलाया सारे गांव वाले राजू से भला बुरा कह रहे थे कि इसकी बजह से हम सब लोग एक दिन ऐसे ही मरेंगे सारे गांव वाले हाँ इसकी ही बजह से हमारे लिए यह मुसीबत खडी हुई है!इसको तो नरक भी नहीं झेलेगा अपने ऐसे भाई के साथ तुने धोका किया है!तो (दोस्तों यह थी एक अमावास कि रात कि एक चुड़ैल की कहानी अब सुनो आगे की दास्ताँ!कि किस प्रकार उस गांव मैं दुबारा शान्ति आई!) नीरज शांत हो जाओ भगवान् हमारी मदद जरूर करेगा ऐसा तो कोई होगा जिसे हमारी मदद के लिए भगवान् भेजेगा कोई खुदा का नेक बन्दा ही अब हमे बचा सकता है!दोस्तों जब फिल्म मैं विलन होता है! तो एक हीरो का भी होना जरूरी होता है!चाहे वो अजय देवगन हो या सुनील शेट्टी! तो सुनो कहानी का अगला पार्ट अब तो सब लोग बस भगवान् से प्रार्थना करने लगे है भगवन हमे इस मुसीबत से निकालो है प्रभु अब तो हम तुम्हारी शरण मैं है भगवान् तो बस किसी न किसी बहाने से जो लोग भूल उन्हें भूल जाते है उनको याद दिलाते है तभी तो कहते है दुख में सुमिरन सब करैं और दुःख मैं करे न कोय,और जो सुख मैं सुमिरन करे तो दुःख काहे को होय!तो दोस्तों भगवान् भी बड़े दयालु हे तुरंत छमा भी कर देते है!तो उस गांव मैं किसी की मौत आने से पहले भगवान्  ने एक फरिस्ते को उस गांव मैं भेज दिया उसका नाम था विराट वह भगवान् को मानने वाला एक नेक बन्दा था!वह किसी काम से वहां से गुजर रहा था! रात होने वाली थी इसलिए उसने सोचा की क्योँ न मैं रात भर यहीं ठहर जाऊं!वह उस गांव कि और चल दिया कमर मैं तलवार लटकाए हुए राजाओं जैसे कपडे पहने हुए वह पहुंचा गांव मैं अजनबी को देख कर कुछ लोगो ने पुछा कि तुम कौन हो कहाँ से आये हो उसने कहा कि मैं विराट हूँ और किसी काम से यहाँ से गुजर रहा था रात होने वाली है तो सोचा क्योँ न मैं यहाँ रात भर रुक जाऊं एक गांव वाले ने पूछ अच्छा तुम ही वो विराट हो जिसे लोग भगवान् का भेजा हुआ फरिस्ता कहते हैं!उसने कहा हाँ कुछ लोग कहते हैं!सब लोग उसके पैरों मैं गिर पड़े भगवान् ने हमारी सुन ली तुम जैसे फरिस्ते को भेज दिया हमे बचा लो विराट हमे बचा लो हमे उस चुड़ैल से बचा लो तुम्ही हो जो हमारी मदद कर सकते हैं!विराट अरे यह क्या कर रहे हो पहले खड़े हो जाओ फिर सब खड़े हो गए अब बताओ बात क्या है तुम इतने घबराए हुए क्योँ लग रहे हो अरे गांव अमिन एक चुड़ैल हम सबको मार डालेगी अरे मैं आ गया हूँ ना सब कुछ ठीक हो जायेगा आओ सारे बताओ मुझे क्या हुआ है तब गांव वालो ने सब कुछ बता दिया और राजू और नीरज को बुलाया और कहा राजू तुमसे जो लालच मैं जो कुछ हुआ बुरा हुआ उसे तुम भूल जाओ और हमारा साथ देकर इस गांव को बचाओ और नीरज तुम अपने बड़े भाई को माफ़ कर दो नीरज मैं तो भाई से कभी गुस्सा भी नहीं हुआ मगर आप लोगों को लगता है कि मैं गुस्सा हूँ तो भाई मुझे माफ़ कर देना और उसने राजू के पैर छु लिए राजू ने उसे उठाकर गले लगा लिया दोनो की आँखों से आंशू निकल रहे थे!तब विराट ने कहा हमारे पास कल का वक़्त है और परसों अमावास है तुम लोगो को किस किस चीज का इंतजाम करना है!मैं बताऊँगा अब आप लोग निडर होके अपने घरों मैं सो जाइये सुबह मैं सबको बता दूंगा!विराट को गांव वालों ने बढ़िया पकवान मिठाइयाँ और खूब मेहमान नमाजी की  और बढ़िया बिस्तर पर सुलाया सुबह होकर विराट ने सब गांव वालो को इकट्ठा होने को कहा थोड़ी देर मैं सारा गांव इकठ्ठा हो गया तब उसने सबको बताया  हम सबको मिलकर उस चुड़ैल को मारना होगा!मैं सब को बताता हूँ हमे क्या करना है!कल रात पूरे गांव मैं उजाला होना चाहिए कोई भी घर बिन उजाले के नहीं होना चाहिए पूरे गांव को दीपावली की तरह सजा दो और सब लोग घर से बाहर होने चहिये मेरी नजरों के सामने और राजू तुम अपने घर मैं हवन की सामग्री के साथ वहां बैठोगे मैं यहाँ से मंत्र पढूंगा और तुम आहूति दोगे और नीरज तुम जंगल मैं दो लोगो के साथ उस चुड़ैल की कब्र को खोद कर उसके शरीर को जलना होगा मैं तुम्हे कल सुबह यहीं मिलूंगा अब सब लोग तैयारी करो!उस दिन की रात कब बीते सबको यही इंतज़ार था!सुबह होते ही विराट ने सब गांव वालो को इकट्ठा किया और कहा  तैयारी हो चुकी हैं गांव वाले हाँ हमने अपने घर मैं खूब सारे दीपक तैयार कर के रख दिए हैं!सारी तैयारी हो गयी हैं!

----------


## Amigo.

शाम होते ही उसने नीरज से कहा तुम दो लोग लेकर यह लो अभमंत्रित नीबू यह तुम्हें वह कब्र कहाँ है यह बताएगा यह जहाँ भी लाल हो जाये वही उसकी कब्र है!और यह लो लहशुन की मालायें अपने-अपने गले मैं डाल लो इससे वो तुम्हें   छू भी नहीं पाएगी चाहे वो कुछ भी करे तुम डरना मत वो किसी भी तरह तुमसे इस माला को उतारने की कोशिश करेगी पर तुम यह गलती मत करना वरना वो तुम्हें मार देगी अब तुम लोग जाओ अपना ध्यान रखना वो लोग फावड़े उठाकर जंगल की और चले गए इधर सब लोग इकट्ठे होकर बैठे उस चुड़ैल का इंतज़ार कर रहे थे!उधर राजू अपना आशन लगाये हुए हवन पर बैठा था!रात के बारह बज रहे थे कि किसी के पैरों कि आहट सुनाई दी सब लोग उधर देखने लगे तो क्या देखते हैं कि बाल फिकरे हुए सफ़ेद साडी मैं एक औरत चली आ रही है!उसने गांव मैं रात रोशनी देख वह रुकी और फिर आगे बढ़ी उसने देखा कि सारे गांव वाले बाहर बेठे हैं जैसे कि उन्हें बिलकुल डर नहीं किसी बात का वह जोर से चिल्लाई अरे मूर्खो मरने कि इतनी जल्दी है हा हा हा हा तो यह लो उसने जोर से हवा चलाई कि सारे दीपक बुझ गए सारे गांव मैं अँधेरा हो गया सारे लोग डरने लगे वह कभी इधर धिखे कभी उधर हा हा हा हा हा अब तुम सब लोग मरोगे ऐसा होते देख विराट ने कहा रुक जाओ इन गांव वालो को छोड़ मुझ से लड़ इनसे मैंने कहा था यह सब करने को चुड़ैल बोली तू कौन है! वह बोला मेरा नाम विराट है और तुम किसी को बिना नुकसान किये हुए यहाँ से चली जाओ वरना मुझे तुम्हे मारना पड़ेगा चुड़ैल तू मुझे मरेगा हा हा हा हा हा यह मुझे मरेगा यह ले उसने उसको अपनी शक्ति से बहुत दूर फ़ैंक दिया और वह दीवार से जा टकराया विराट आ आ आ मेरा सर लगता हे इसे सबक सीखन ही पड़ेगा उसने अपनी तलवार निकाली और उस पर हमला कर दिया वह एकदम गायब हो गयी उसका  वार खाली निकल गया अब वो गायब हो गयी बस आवाज सुनाई दे रही थी!विराट ने भगवान् से प्रार्थना की और आंखें खोली अब उसे वह चुड़ैल दिखाई देने लगी उसने अपने अपनी तलवार से उसके चोट पहुंचा दी अब वह अपने को हारता देख वह राजू की और लपकी विराट ने मंत्र पढना शुरू किये है प्रभु मैं अपने पापो को कबूल करता हूँ मुझे माफ़ कर दो मैं आगे से कभी ऐसी भूल नहीं करूंगा  यही राजू
दोहरा रहा था!और वह हवन मैं आहूति दे रहा था!

----------


## Amigo.

वह उसके ऊपर लपकी उस से पहले ही विराट ने अपनी तलवार निकाली और उसके पेट मैं घुसेड दी तलवार उसके पेट को चीरते हुए पार निकल गयी वो चिल्लाई आ आ आ वो भागती हुयी जंगल की और चली गयी उधर नीरज और उसके दोस्तों को वो कब्र मिल गयी वो उसे खोद ही रहे थे कि उन्हें किसी के चिल्लाने की आवाज आई वो समझ गए की चुड़ैल आ रही उनके खोदने की स्पीड बढाई और उस की लाश को निकाला वो उस लाश को निकाल पाए ही थे!की वह वहां आ पहुँची वो उन पर झपटी जैसे ही उसने उन पर हमला करना चाहा वह चीख कर ददोर जा गिरी वह लहसुन को देख कर दूर से ही चिल्लाये जा रही थी!उसे मत छुओं उसे मत जलाओ तब तक विराट भी उसका पीछा करते हुए वहां आ पहुंचा उसने कहा जल्दी से इस शरीर को जला दो उनके तो हाथ काँप रहे थे माचिस भी नहीं जल रही थी और वह चिल्लाये नहीं नहीं नहीं जा रही थी नहीं मुझे छोड़ दो उसे मत जलाओ मच्चिस जलते ही उसने उसमें आग लगा दी शरीर जलने लगा और वह भी जलने लगी वो आ आ आ आ नहीं मुझे छोड़ दो मुझ पर रहम करो आ आ आ आ आ आ आ आ और वह राख के ढेर मैं परवर्तित हो गयी विराट ने उन तीनो को शाबासी दी और वह गांव वापस आ गए सारे गांव वाले अब बहुत खुश थे! सब ने विराट का धन्यवाद किया सुबह होते ही विराट ने कहा अब मुझे चलना चाहिए सब गांव वालो की आँखों में आंशु आ गए!और सब को राम-राम कर के विराट आगे बढ़ गया तो दोस्तों यह कहानी यहीं समाप्त होती

----------


## Amigo.

* परेशान आत्मा* 

हेल्लो दोस्तों मैं अजय आप लोगो के लिए एक और कहानी ले के आया हूँ जो कि एक परेशान आत्मा की है! यह कहानी एक गांव की है जिसका नाम है कोलागढ़ कोलागढ़ का जंगल बहुत भयानक है! उस जंगल मैं भूतों प्रेतों का  का ज्यादा डर था! वहां के लोगो का मानना था कि आत्माए भूत- प्रेत होते  हैं!उन्होंने भी इस बात पर तब यकीन किया जब उन्होंने यह सब अपनी आखों से देखा! उस गाँव मैं एक औरत थी उसका दिमाग कुछ ठीक नहीं था उसका पति भी एक एक्सीडेंटमैं मर गया था तब से वह कुछ अजीब सी हो गयी थी कुछ लोग उसे पागल कहते थे!एक बार की बात थी की सुबह-सुबह गांव का एक आदमी जिसका नाम भोला राम था! वह शहर की और कुछ ज़रूरी काम से निकल पड़ा गांव के आने जाने का एक ही रास्ता था वह भी जंगल से गुजरता था!इसलिए लोग उसमें अँधेरे मैं डर के मारे नहीं जाते थे और शाम होते ही कोई जंगल की तरफ नहीं जाता था!भोला राम जब उस जंगल से जा रहा था गांव से कुछ दूर ही जंगल मैं उसे  एक औरत की लाश पेड़ पर लटकती नज़र आई वह एक दम डर गया और भागता हुआ गांव वापस आया! कुछ लोगो ने उसे इस तरह से भागते देख कहा क्या हुआ भोला राम तुम तो अभी शहर के लिए निकले थे और तुम भागते हुए वापस क्योँ आ गए! तब भोला राम ने बताया कि मैंने अभी किसी की लाश को पेड़ पर लटकते देखा वह लाश किसी औरत की है! देखते-देखते सारा गांव इकट्ठा हो गया कि क्या हो गया कहाँ है लाश चलो चलकर देखते हैं! तब सारा गांव उसे देखने को चल दिया देखते क्या हैं कि एक औरत की लाश पेड़ पर लटक रही है! देखते ही गांव वालों ने कहा कि यह तो पागल लग रही है!कुछ लोगों ने कहा इसे नीचे उतारो और इसका दाह संस्कार कर दो कुछ लोगो ने कहा छोड़ो इसका है ही कौन जो इसे आग देगा वेसे भी इससे सारा गांव परेशान हो गया था चलो इससे तो पीछा छूटा! कुछ बूढ़े लोगों ने कहा कि ऐसा नहीं कहते शरीर का दाह संस्कार करना ज़रूरी होता हे नहीं तो उसकी आत्मा भटकती रहती है! तो कुछ लोगों ने कहा कि तो जा कर उतार ले उसे और करदे दाह संस्कार बड़े आये सुझाव देने वाले वेसे भी इस जंगल मैं आत्माओ की कमी नहीं है और एक और आत्मा सही चलो धीरे धीरे सारे लोग चलते बने दोस्तों आठ दस दिन तक वह लाश ऐसे ही पेड़ पर लटकती रही किसी ने उसे उतारा तक नहीं

----------


## Amigo.

!एक दिन अचानक उस लाश की रस्सी टूटकर पेड़ों पर अटक गयी और पत्तो से छुप गयी!समय बीतता गया एक दिन गाँव का हरिया नाम का व्यक्ति उस राते से जा रहा था कि उसे वही पागल सामने दिखाई दी वह एक दम डर गया उसका सारा शरीर कांपने लगा और उसके पलक झपकते ही वह गायब हो गयी हरिये ने सोचा कि मैं तो मन मैं ऐसे ही सोच रहा था! और वह आगे चल दिया तभी एक दम उसकी और एक सांड दोड़ते हुए आया और उसे जोर से टक्कर मार के चला गया हरिया उल्टा गिरा उसके बहुत जोर से चोट आई उसने जैसे ही पीछे मुड के देखा तो कोई नहीं उसने जैसे ही फिर आगे को देखा तो उसके आगे एक औरत कड़ी हो गयी वह एक दम डर गया और कांपने लगा उसकी शक्ल तो ऐसी थी कि तरफ गाल की हड्डियाँ और एक तरफ जला हुआ सा चेहरा आंखें अन्दर धंसी हुई नाख़ून बड़े बड़े वह उसे देखकर ऐसा डरा कि वह बेहोश होके गिर पड़ा उसकी आंखें खुली तो वह एक दम डर गया उसने अपने आप को घने जंगलों के बीचो बीच पाया उसके पेट मैं तो पानी हो गया चरों तरफ से आवाजें आ रही थी कहीं पत्तों मैं खर खर की आवाजें तो कहीं शेर के धहड़ने की आवाजें वह इतना डर हुआ था कि उसे तो भागना ही नहीं आ रहा था वह वहां से धीरे धीरे डरता हुआ जंगल मैं से भटकता हुआ बाहर आया उसे जंगल से निकलते-निकलते अँधेरा हो गया था वो अब और डर रहा था कि पहले तो एक भूत था पर अब ना जाने कितनो से पला पड़ेगा पता नहीं आज मैं यहाँ से जिन्दा निकलूंगा कि नहीं उसके मन मैं अजीब अजीब से ख्याल आ रहे थे वह भागता ही चला जा रहा था भागते भागते वो जाने कैसे उस जंगल से बाहर निकल के आया उसे इस हालत मैं देख कुछ लोगो ने उससे पुछा कि इतनी रात को कहाँ से आ रहे हो  तुम्हें डर नही लगता क्या उसने कुछ भी जवाब नहीं दिया उसे विश्वाश नहीं हो रहा था कि मैं गांव मैं जिन्दा आ गया हूँ उसकी हालत देखकर कह रहे थे कि इस हरिया को क्या हो गया है!वह घर पहुंचा और जाकर कि ओढ़ कर सो गया उसकी औरत ने उसे खाना खाने के लिए कहा पर उसने कुछ जवाब नहीं दिया! उसने रत को एक सपना देखा और उस सपने मैं उसी परेशान आत्मा को देखा वह उससे रो रो कर कह रही थी मुझे बचालो मुझे इस नरक से बचा लो यह लोग मुझे मार डालेंगे ऐसा सपना देख  कर वह उठ खड़ा हुआ उसके पशीना निकल आया था और वह यह सोच रहा था कि यह सब मेरे साथ क्योँ हो रहा है! सुबह हो गयी लेकिन हरिया नहीं जगा तब उसकी पत्नी ने उसे जगाने के हाथ लगाया तो उसे उसके चहरे मैं उसी का चहरा दिखा वह चिल्ला पड़ा तब उसकी ने कहा क्या हुआ तुम शाम से कुछ अजीब से डरे हुए लग रहे हो न शाम को खाना खाया तुम्हें आखिर हुआ क्या है! मुझे बताओ तब उसने सारी बात बतायी !

----------


## Amigo.

तब वह जा कर समझी कि आप तभी परेशान हो!धीरे-धीरे यह बात सारी गांव मैं फेल गयी कि वह पागल औरत भूत बन गयी है! तभी कुछ लोगों ने बताया कि रात को यही आवाज कुछ लोगो ने सुनी जो जंगल से आ रही थी कि मुझे बचाओ मुझे इस नरक से निकालो अब तो सारे लोग परेशान थे कि शहर का जाने का रास्ता भी बंद हो गया अब हम लोग क्या करैं !तब कुछ लोगों ने कहा कि हम लोगों को किसी महान आदमी की सलाह लेनी होगी कि यह सब मांजरा क्या है! 
तब किसी एक आदमी ने कहा कि पास के गांव मैं नत्थीलाल भगत जी रहते हैं! वह आत्माओं के बारे मैं बहुत कुछ जानते हैं!जब सुखिया के लड़के को एक आत्मा ने पकड़ लिया था तब उन्ही ने उस आत्मा से उसे छुड़ाया था!तब कुछ लोगों ने कहा यही ठीक रहेगा! सब लोगों ने उस भगत जी को गांव मैं बुलाया और उन्हें साड़ी घटना बता दी भगत जी ने कहा कि तुमने उसके शरीर को न जला कर बहुत बड़ी गलती कर दी चाहे वो कैसी भी थी इतना बड़ा जंगल हो के भी तुम लोगों से चार लकड़ियों का बंदोबस्त नहीं हो पाया था! इन्शान कैसा भी हो जब वह मर जाता है तो उसका दुश्मन भी उसकी अर्थी को कन्धा देने को आ ही जाता है! पर तुमने तो सारी सीमायें तोड़ दी चलो अब जो भी हो गया है उससे निपटने के लिए अब तैयारी करो! तब भगत जी ने हवन किया और अपना ध्यान लगा के देखा तो उसे वह आत्मा बंधी हुई नज़र आई तब पंडित जी ने उसे पुछा कि तुम्हें यहाँ किसने बांध रखा है तब उसने कहा कि मुझे एक दरिन्दे ने बाँध रखा है पहले उसने मुझे मार के पेड़ पर लटका दिया था!फिर गांव वालों ने मेरे शरीर का अंतिम संस्कार भी नहीं किया! मेरे शरीर को उसने कहीं छुपा के रख दिया है इसने मेरी आत्मा को कैद कर लिया है!

----------


## Amigo.

जब तक मुझे मुक्ति नहीं मिलेगी इससे जब तक मेरे शरीर का अंतिम संस्कार नहीं हो जाता मैंने हरिया को भी यह बात बतानी चाही जब तक मैं उसे कुछ बताती पर उससे पहले उस  वहसी दरिन्दे ने उसे चोट पहुंचा कर बेहोश कर दिया था तब मैंने उसे उससे बचा लिया था!तब पंडित जी सब समझ गए और कहा कि तुम चिंता मत करो मैं तुम्हें अवश्य मुक्ति दिलाऊँगा! तब भगत जी ने आखें खोली तब उन्होंने कहा चलो मुझे उस पेड़ के पास ले चलो जहाँ वह मरी थी! पंडित जी ने कहा की जिस तरीके से अंतिम संस्कार करते है वह सारा सामान ले चलो तब गांव वाले सारा सामान लेकर चल दिए पंडित जी आगे आगे और गांव वाले पीछे-पीछे उन्होंने देखा की वह पेड़ तो बहुत बड़ा हो गया है वह बहुत घना हो गया है और लाश का कुछ भी अता पता नहीं है! न हीं उसकी हड्डियों का तब पंडित जी ने कहा की सारे लोग ऊपर चढ़ के ढूँढो हमें यह काम शाम होने से पहले करना है! तब सारे लोग उस पेड़ पर चढ़ कर उस लाश को ढूँढने लगे बहुत देर तक वह लाश नहीं मिली सारे लोग सोचने लगे लाश गयी तो गयी कहाँ न हड्डियों क पता कहा गयी एक भी हड्डी नहीं मिली तब पंडित जी ने नीबू  दे दिया सबको और कहा जहाँ यह नीबू लाल हो जाये समझना वहीँ पर लाश है!दो तीन मिनट बाद एक आदमी ने कहा यह रही  लाश यह तो हड्डियों का ढांचा है! उसका इतना कहते ही सारे लोग चीखने लगे भूत भूत उनके सामने एक भयानक आदमी खड़ा है उसके यह बड़े-बड़े दांत आंखें लाल-लाल मुंह भेडिये जैसा ये बड़े नाखून लोग डर के मारे ऊपर से कूद  गए एक को तो उस भेडिये ने ऐसा पकड़ के फेंका की वह सीधा नीचे आ के गिरा हा हा हा हा चिल्लाने लगा कोई नहीं ले जाएगा इसे यह मेरी है इसे मैंने वर्षों से सजा के रखा है उसने गुस्से मैं सारा पैड झकझोर दिया ऐसा होते देख पंडित जी ने मंत्र पढना शुरू किया पंडित जी को मंत्र पढ़ते देख उसने उन पर हमला बोल दिया पंडित जी को उठा कर फेंक दिया पर पंडित जी के मंत्र बंद नहीं हुए उन्होंने जो मंत्र पढ़ पढ़ के उसके ऊपर मिटटी फेंकी उसके शरीर पर जहाँ जहाँ मिटटी पड़ी उसका शरीर वहीँ से गलता जा रहा था उसका एक हाथ टूट कर गिरा वह पंडित जी के ऊपर ऐसा झपटा पंडित जी उस जगह से हट गए और वह नीचे जा गिरा पंडित जी ने फिर मंत्र पढ़ के उसके शरीर पर मारा वह वहीँ ढेर हो गया!

----------


## Amigo.

उसकी आत्मा निकल के एक गांव वाले के अन्दर घुश गयी उसने गांव वालों को ही मारना शुरू कर दिया उसने तो एक का शिर फाड़ दिया और एक का हाथ चबा गया इतना खतरनाक होता जा रहा था उधर शाम होती जा रही थी तब पंडित जी ने उसकी और रस्सी फेंकीऔर दूसरी और एक आदमी ने पकड़ के उसे एक पेड़ से बांध दिया और उसको दो चार मंत्र पढ़ के मारे और लोगों से कहा शाम होने वाली है इससे पहले यहाँ और आत्माएं आये पहले उस शव को नीचे उतारो और उसका अंतिम संस्कार कर दो तब कुछ लोगों ने उसे उसे उठाकर लकड़ियों पर लिटा करा आग लगा दी वह पेड़ से बंधा हुआ चिल्लाए जा रहा था मत जलाओ उसे मत जलाओ उसे देखते देखते वह हड्डियाँ राख मैं परवर्तित हो गयी उसमें से एक ज्वाला उठती उई बाहर आई और पंडित जी को नमस्कार किया और कहा कि अगर इसको मारना हे तो उसके पहले वाले शरीर को जला दो तब वह खुद उसके शरीर से निकल जाएगा ऐसा कहते हुए वह आग का गोला बनकर आकश कि ओर चली गयी तब पंडित जी ने देर न करते हुए उसके शरीर को भी जला दिया तब वह फिर चिल्लाया मुझे मत जलाओ मुझे मत जलाओ तब तक आग उसके शरीर को जला चुकी थी!ओर उसकी आत्मा उस गांव वाले के शरीर से निकल कर आकाश मैं चली गयी तब उस आदमी को रस्सी से छोड़ दिया! तब उसका शरीर होश मैं आया! तब सब लोग उसे लेकर गांव आये तब सबने भगत जी को राम-राम कहा ओर भगत जी अपने गांव चले गए तब से उस गांव शांति आ गयी! तो दोस्तों यह थी एक बेबश परेशान आत्मा की कहानी!

----------


## satya_anveshi

ओहो....हो.. इतनी सर्दी में इतनी डरावनी कहानी पढ़कर तो रजाई में भी कंपकपी छूट जाए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> दोस्तों वह रात अमावश्या की रात थी!चाँद अपनी पूरी रौशनी पर था तारे टिम-टिमा रहे थे!रात बिलकुल शांत थी 
> है प्रभु अब तो हम तुम्हारी शरण मैं है भगवान् तो बस किसी न किसी बहाने से जो लोग भूल उन्हेंभूल जाते है उनको याद दिलाते है तभी तो कहते है दुख में सुमिरन सब करैं और दुःख मैं करे न कोय,और जो सुख मैं सुमिरन करे तो दुःखकाहे को होय!
> [/COLOR]


प्रिय मित्र कहानी पोस्ट करने से पहले आवश्क हो तो थोङी संपादित कर लें। इस कहानी में कई गलतियाँ है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

बाबा जी कहाँ चले गए हो?

----------


## Amigo.

> बाबा जी कहाँ चले गए हो?


बस बेन भाई एक दिन और इन्तजार करो थोड़ा व्यस्त हो गया था आज रात पोस्ट करूंगा ,बस आप सूत्र पर आकर हौसला बढ़ाते रहें ,मुझे भी लगता है की चलो कोई तो
इन्तजार कर रहा है

----------


## Amigo.

*सूरत अल जिन्न*


सूरत अल जिन्न कुरान का एक अध्याय है! जिसमे जिन्नों के बारे में बताया गया है! कहा जाता है कि इसके बारे में ज्यादा बात भी नहीं करनी चाहिये! ऐसा मानना है कि कुरान पढने पर फ़रिश्ते व जिन्न दोनों ही आकर्षित होते हैं! मेरे दादाजी को भी कुरान पढने की आदत थी! उन्हें सूरत अल जिन्न अध्याय कुछ ज्यादा ही पसंद था! वह उसके बारे में काफी बात किया करते थे!
कुछ समय बाद उनके संपर्क में जिन्न आने लगे! या ये कहें कि उनके गुलाम बनने लगे! वह उनका हर हुकुम मानते थे! दादाजी उसका फ़ायदा भी उठाते थे मगर उन्हें इसके नुक्सान के बारे में भी पता था! कुछ समय बाद उन्होंने कुरान पढना कम कर दिया! पढते भी तो केवल इबादत के लिए! धीरे धीरे उनका जिन्नों से संपर्क ख़त्म होने लगा! मगर एक जिन्न ने उनका पीछा नहीं छोड़ा! वह रोज उनके पास आता और वह अध्याय पढने को कहता! जब दादा जी मना करते तो उनपर काफी नाराज होता!

एक दिन दादाजी ट्रेन का इंतजार कर रहे थे! जैसे ही ट्रेन आई कि अचानक किसी ने उन्हें जोर का धक्का मारा! दादाजी पटरी के पार जा गिरे! उन्हें काफी चोट आई मगर उनकी जान बच गयी! उसके उनके साथ ऐसी घटनाएं होना आम बात हो गई! कभी रात को चलते समय ऊपर से कोई ईंट मार देता तो कभी अचानक ही कोई जोर से धक्का मार देता! मगर कभी कोई दिखाई नहीं देता! दादाजी समझ गए थे कि उन्हें जिन्न परेशान कर रहा है! वह उससे छुटकारा पाना चाहते थे मगर कोई रास्ता नहीं दिखाई दे रहा था!
दादाजी के किसी दोस्त ने उन्हें पीर बाबा के बारे में बताया! दादाजी वहां नियमित रूप चादर चढाने जाने लगे! एक दिन वह मजार के बाहर बैठे थे! अचानक उनके सामने एक आदमी आया! उसने बिना कुछ पूछे दादाजी के बारे में सब कुछ बता डाला! जाते जाते कहा -” आज से तेरी चिंता ख़त्म!”
उस दिन के बाद से दादाजी को जिन्नों से छुटकारा मिल गया! आज भी दादाजी नियमित रूप से कुरआन पढते हैं मगर सिर्फ खुदा की इबादत के लिए और हमे भी यही सिखाते है

----------


## Amigo.

*चुड़ैल*


मेरा नाम अमित है! मै आप सब को एक आँखों देखा किस्सा सुनाने जा रहा हूँ! बात ४ – ५ साल पुराणी है ! उस समय हम करावल नगर (दिल्ली) में रहते थे! कुछ दिनों से हमारे मुहल्ले में एक चुड़ैल के घूमने की अफवाह फैली हुई थी! कुछ लोगों का कहना था की उन्होंने एक डरावनी औरत को रात के समय घूमते हुए देखा है! वह कभी घरों की छत पर तो कभी गलिओं में घूमती हुई दिखाई देती थी! इस वज़ह से लोगों ने छत पर सोना बंद कर दिया था! अँधेरा होते ही गलियाँ सुनसान हो जाती थी! एक दिन मुहल्ले के लोगों ने मिलकर रात भर पहरा भी दिया, मगर कोई नहीं आया!
मुझे इस बात पर बिलकुल विशवास नहीं था! जो भी चुड़ैल की बातें करता था, मै उसका मज़ाक उड़ाता था! मेरा मानना था कि यह लोगों का वहम है या तो कोई इन्सान लोगों को डरा रहा है!





एक रात घर क़ी लाइट गई हुई थी! सभी लोग अन्दर गर्मी में सोये हुए थे! चुड़ैल के डर से कोई छत पर जाने कि हिम्मत नहीं कर रहा था! मुझे भी ऊपर जाने क़ी मनाही थी! मगर जब गर्मी सहन नहीं हुई, मै अपना बिस्तर उठा कर छत पर चला गया! छत पर पहुँच कर मैंने देखा कि एक औरत छत की मुंडेर पर बैठी थी ! उसके हाथ में मॉस का एक टुकड़ा था, जिसे वह खा रही थी! उसका चेहरा दूसरी तरफ था, केवल उसके जानवरों जैसे हाथ दिखाई दे रहे थे! ये सब देखते ही मेरी हालत ख़राब हो गई! मै अपना बिस्तर वही छोड़ नीचे भाग गया और दरवाज़ा अच्छी तरह बंद कर लिया! उस दिन से मुझे भी चुड़ैल वाली बात पर विशवास हो गया!
अगले कुछ दिनों तक चुड़ैल देखे जाने की घटनाएँ होती रही पर कुछ दिनों बाद चुड़ैल दिखना बंद हो गई! लोगों का डर भी ख़तम होने लगा! मगर मैंने जो देखा उसे में कभी नहीं भोल सकता!

----------


## Amigo.

*भूत का साया*


इस बात को ८ साल हो चुके है, तब मेरी मामी की तबियत  बहुत ज्यादा ख़राब हो गयी थी! वो उलटी सीदी  हरकते  करती थी और किसी को भी कुछ भी बोल देती थी! हमने बहुत से डाक्टर्स  को दिखाया लेकिन  कुछ फायदा नहीं हुआ! फिर हमारे ही किसी रिश्तेदार ने हमे बताया की इन पर चुड़ैल का साया है और इन्हें बालाजी ले जाना पड़ेगा! घरवाले बिना देरी किये बालाजी के लिए रवाना हो गए! बालाजी पहुचते ही मामी गाड़ी से उतरके दौड़ती हुई अन्दर चली गयी, बाकी घरवाले भी उनके पीछे पीछे चले गए! वहां  जाकर पता चला की मामाजी ने अपने बगीचे में एक पेड़ कटवाया था, जिस पर चुड़ैल और उसके बच्चे  रहते थे! अब वह उनका घर तोड़ने आयी थी  मगर वहाँ थोडा समझाने पर वह मान गयी! उसने अपने भूखे बच्चो के लिए दूध माँगा! मामा भाग कर दूध ले आये और जेसे ही उसे दूध देना चाहा उसने मना कर दिया और कहा मेरे बच्चे मीठा दूध पियेंगे! मामा ने सामने से जलेबी खरीदी और दूध में ड़ाल दी! इसके बाद चुड़ैल ने जंगल में पेड़ लगाने को कहा और साथ ही साथ चार साल तक रोज उसके  नीचे दूध रखने को कहा! इसके बाद मामी ठीक होने लगी और सब वापस आ गए, पर वापस आते वक़्त मामी फिर से कुछ अजीब सी हरकते  करने लगी! घरवाले बुरी तरह परेशान हो गए! पूछने पर पता चला की अब ये किसी और भूत का साया है! उसने बताया की मेरे मामा को कुछ साल पहले एक सपना आया करता था, सपने में उनसे एक  आदमी  पानी माँगा करता था! भूत ने बताया की वोह वही आदमी है!  इसके बाद क्या हुआ काफी पूछने पर भी किसी ने कुछ नहीं बताया मगर मामी बिलकुल ठीक थी  जिसकी सबको तसल्ली थी!!!

----------


## Amigo.

*बच्चे का भूत* 


मै पहले भूतों पर विश्वास नहीं करता था जबतक कि मै एक बच्चे के भूत से नहीं मिला था. ये बात जनवरी  २००९ की है. मै ऑफिस के  काम से  बावल (हरयाणा) गया हुआ था . काम ख़तम होते होते सात बज गये. मै बाइक पर  दिल्ली के लिए निकला . उस दिन काफी ठण्ड थी और कोहरा भी था.द्रिश्यता बहुत कम थी. मै ज्यादा तेज बाइक नहीं चला सकता था. सड़क पर ज्यादा गाड़ियाँ नहीं चल रही थी.  धारुहेरा से करीब ५ या ६ कि. मि. पहले मुझे किसी बच्चे के रोने कि आवाज आई. पहले आवाज धीरे आ रही थी पर धीरे धीरे आवाज तेज होती गई और साफ़ सुनायी  देने लगी! अचानक एक छोटा सा  बच्चा (१ या १ १/२  साल) मेरी बाइक के आगे आ गया.



मैंने पूरी जोर से डिस्क ब्रेक लगा दिये. बाइक झटके से  रुक गई और  बंद हो गई. मैंने आगे देखा तो  वहाँ कोई नहीं था, मैंने इधर उधर भी देखा पर कोई नहीं दिखा, अब बच्चे के रोने की आवाज सामने की घनी झाडिओं से आ रही थी  . मै  घबरा गया और जल्दी से वहां से निकला. मै कुछ ही मीटर आगे गया था की मुझे  फिर से बच्चे के रोने की आवाज आने लगी और अब वो आवाज़ कही और से नहीं बल्कि मेरे पीछे वाली सीट से आ रही थी मुझे लगा जैसे कोई बच्चा मेरी बाइक के पीछे बैठा है और उसने मेरी कमीज़ पकड़  रखी है. डर के मारे मेरे रौंगटे खडे हो गए थे , मै हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करने लगा, थोड़ी देर बाद वो आवाज़ आनी बंद हो गयी..मगर मेरा डर खत्म नहीं हुआ था. मै डरते डरते अपने घर पंहुचा, घर  पहुचते ही मैंने  सबसे पहले मंदिर में माथा टेका और उस दिन के बाद  मै कभी बाइक पर वहा से नहीं गुजरा.. और उस डर को ख़त्म करने के लिए मै अब अपने पास हमेशा हनुमान जी का लॉकेट रखता हूँ………

----------


## satya_anveshi

अमीगो भाई जी ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है कि आपकी कहानियों का इंतजार करने वाला मैं एक ही हूँ, कोई कैसे खुद को इस सूत्र से अलग रख सकता है। और भी बहुत सदस्य है जो नियमित सूत्र पर आते है, हाँ ये हो सकता है कि वे लिखते नहीं है पर मैं लिख देता हूँ।

----------


## Amigo.

> अमीगो भाई जी ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है कि आपकी कहानियों का इंतजार करने वाला मैं एक ही हूँ, कोई कैसे खुद को इस सूत्र से अलग रख सकता है। और भी बहुत सदस्य है जो नियमित सूत्र पर आते है, हाँ ये हो सकता है कि वे लिखते नहीं है पर मैं लिख देता हूँ।


नहीं नहीं बेन भाई मेरे कहने का मतलब है कि आप बहुत अच्छा करते हो जो
लिखते हो क्योकि आपके एक कमेन्ट से हौसला और बढ़ जाता है तो लिखने में
भी मजा आता है

----------


## Badtameez

भाई एमीगो जी ! बहुत डरावनी कहानी ऐर अनुभव है।

----------


## praveenddn

your sutra kafi shandar hai,es sy kafi jankari mili,mere sath bhi kuch hai jo kafi ache dil ki hai,meri HELP,PROTECT karti hai,kabi dukhi ya pareshan hota hun to mujme dubara Viaswas lati hai,inko kuch nahin chaiy hota hai bus payar aur mukti,mein eske sath kush hun

----------


## satya_anveshi

> your sutra kafi shandar hai,es sy kafi jankari mili,mere sath bhi kuch hai jo kafi ache dil ki hai,meri HELP,PROTECT karti hai,kabi dukhi ya pareshan hota hun to mujme dubara Viaswas lati hai,inko kuch nahin chaiy hota hai bus payar aur mukti,mein eske sath kush hun


प्रवीण जी! हम सब के साथ अपने कुछ अनुभव बाँटिए, हमें बहुत खुशी होगी।
आपसे एक अनुरोध भी है, यदि आप अपने अनुभव शेयर करना चाहें तो पोस्ट करने से पहले सूत्रधारक, अमीगो जी से इस संबंध में अनुमति अवश्य ले लें।
धन्यवाद

----------


## Amigo.

कैसी बात करते हो बेन भाई एवं प्रवीण भाई  ये सूत्र आपका ही तो है आप जब चाहें जो चाहें पोस्ट कीजिये ,मुझे खुशी होगी

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रिय अमीगो जी! कुछ दिनों से आप सूत्र को उचित समय नहीं दे पा रहे हैं, अतः मैं हमारे ही मंच से कुछ वाकये पोस्ट कर एक कोशिश कर रहा हूँ। यदि यह मंच के नियमों के विरुद्ध हो तो सदस्यों से निवेदन है कि मुझे बता दें पोस्ट हटा दी जाएगी।
इन पोस्ट्स में मंच के सम्माननीय सदस्यों के निजी अनुभव शामिल हो सकते हैं, सदस्य मुझे कभी भी अपनी व्यक्तिगत आपत्ति दर्ज करवा सकते हैं।
धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

ये घटना बहुत पुरानी हे जब में छोटी थी ७ साल की मेरी पर दादी तब जिंदा थी और मुझपर उनका विशेष स्नेह था हमारे यंहा सर्दियों में मुंग की दाल का हलवा बहुत बनाया जाता था जिसे मेरी परदादी ही बनती अन्य कोई महिला सदस्य के हाथो से उतना स्वादिष्ट नहीं बनता था जितना उनके हाथ का बना होता था
एक बार डिसेम्बर की छुट्टियों में जब में अपने मामा के यंहा जा रही थी तब वो हलवा बनाने वाली थी पर किसी कारन से नहीं बना पाई और मैंने कहा की मुझे तो अभी की अभी खाना हे तब वे बोली की तेरे वापस आने पर ढेर सारा बनाउंगी और में हलवा बिना खाए ही मामा के यंहा चली गई
जिस दिन हमने वापस आना था उसके एक दिन पहले उन्होंने मुझसे फोन पर बात की और कहाकी मैंने हलवा बना लिया हे जब तू आएगी तब खाना में बोली ठीक हे और में सो गई
कुछ देर बाद मेरे कानो में मेरी पर दादी की आवाज़ आई की ये ले तेरे लिए हलवा लाइहु खा ले में बोली आप इतनी जल्दी हलवा ले के यंहा कैसेआ गए (मेरे पैत्रिक शहर और ननिहाल के शहर में ४--५ घंटे का सफ़र होता हे )वो बोली तेरे लिए जल्दी जल्दी आ गई अब खा ले मैंने हलवा खा लिया और में उनको बोली की मम्मी कान्हा हे वो बोलीजा तू मम्मी को ढूंड कर ला में बोली हा में अभी लाती हु ऐसा बोल कर में उस कमरे से निकल कर सीढियों से निचेउतर गई और देखा मम्मी नानी मामीजी सब बैठ कर रो रहे हेऔर मम्मी वापस जाने की तैयारी कर रही हे मम्मी बोली तू जल्दी से मुंह धो ले हमें अभी वापस जाना हे बड़ी माँ (पर दादी) शांत (देहांत)हो गई हे तो मैंने बोला की अभी तो उन्होंने मुझे हलवा खिलाया वो तो ऊपरहे
किसी को यकीं नहीं हुआ पर सब उपार गए तो वंहा कोई न था पर मेरे खाए हुए हलवे कीझूटी प्लेट सारी कहानी कह रही थी।

----------


## satya_anveshi

ि ऐसी शक्तियो पर मै भी बिना प्रमाण किये विश्वास करता हूँ , और अगर कुछ घटित भी होता है तो उसेप्रमाणित करने का प्रयास नहीं करता हूँ ! जानता हूँ की यह सब हमारी समझ से परे है अतः अक्सर अपनी मानसिक उर्जा कहीं और खर्च करना ज्यादा पसंद करता हूँ !
चलिए एक वाकया मेरे पास भी है ! मेरे निवास से कुछ किलोमीटर दूर एक बालाजी का मंदिर है ! विगत वर्ष मै वहां पर एक शूट के लिए गया था ! बातो ही बातो में वहां भूत उतारने वाली क्रियाओं के शूट का प्लान बना ! हमने अविश्वासी होकर अपना कार्यचालू किया ! वहां पर कई औरते कुछ अजीब सी क्रियाकालापे कर रही थी ! हम सब उन्हें देखकर हंस रहेथे और उनका मजाक उड़ा रहे थे! मंदिर के पुजारी ने हमें समझाया भी पर विज्ञान का भूत सवार था हमारे ऊपर ! हमने वहाँ शूट किया और वापसअपने निवास की और चल पड़े ! शाम हो गई थी और हल्का अँधेरा भी हो गया था !अब उन सब बातो का ख्याल आते ही हमसब को हल्का हल्का डर लगने लग गया था ! कुछ ही देर में हामरी एक महिला सहयोगी भी कुछ वैसी ही हरकते करने लगी! पहले तो ये मजाक लगा परन्तु उसका चेहरा लाल पड़ने लगा था ! बहुत प्यास भी उसे लगने लगी थी ! और तो और आवाज़ भी कुछ बदली बदली हो गई थी ! मैंने कभी भी इन चीजों पे यकीं नहीं किया परसच पूछो तो उस दिन मेरी घिग्घी बंध गई थी ! सुनसान रास्ता था और कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था की क्या करें ! हमने वापस उसी मंदिर में जाने का निर्णय लिया और वहां जाकर पुजारी जी की कुछपूजा पाठ के बाद वह ठीक हुई! बाद में पूछने पर कुछ याद ना होने की बात बताई ! पुजारी जी ने वो टेप भी मांग लिए ! अब तो कुछ कुछ यकीं हमें होने लगा था ! अब एक बात तो समझ आती है , ये कुछ चीजे ऐसी हैं जिनके बारे में कोई एक मत नहीं दिया जा सकता !

----------


## satya_anveshi

गर्मियों के दिन थे
में रात को पढाई कर रहा था अकेले अपने रूम पे
अचानक से खिड़की के बहार मुझे कुछ उजाला लगा
जब में बहार गया तो वहां कुछ नहीं था...गर्मी लग रही थी
अचानक ही एक ठंडी हवा का महीन सा झोंका मेरे कान के निचे से गुजर गया
मेरा बयां कान पूरा ठंडा होगया अपितु मेरा पूरा शारीर गर्म था
पर मुझे कुछ और नहीं पता चला उस वक़्त...जब में वापस रूम के अन्दर गया तो मेरा पूरा बदन अचानक से ठंडा हो गया और फिर मुझे जोर से बुखार पकड़ लिया
ठेर्मोमीटर से देखने पर वो १०४ था....उसके बाद अगले दिन मेरा बुखार अचानक से उतर भीगया
मुझे पता नहीं वो क्या था पर पापा कहते हैं के कोई रूह होगी वहां पे....

----------


## Amigo.

*'अंग्रेज़ भूत' को बिहार में चाय-नाश्ता*


ब्रितानी राज के दौरान ब्रिटेन के एक सैनिक थे - ओवेन टॉमकिन्सन. वर्ष 1906 में बिहार प्रदेश में ही उन्हें हैज़ा हुआ और इसके बाद उन्होंने अंतिम साँस ली.

फिर ब्रितानी शासन चला गया. लेकिन हैरत की बात ये है कि ओवेन टॉमकिन्सन आज भी ज़िंदा हैं.

बात ज़रा अजीब लगती है. लेकिन अगर आप बिहार के गया शहर में इक़बालनगर इलाक़े में जाएँ, और वहाँ के लोगों से मिलें तो ये बात बिल्कुल भी अजीब नहीं लगेगी.

इक़बालनगर के लोगों का कहना है कि ओवेन टॉमकिन्सन का भूत लोगों को ना केवल अक्सर रोकता है बल्कि उनसे चाय और केक माँगा करता है.

और बात यहीं नहीं रूकती. लोग ओवेन की माँग पूरी भी करते हैं और उसकी क़ब्र पर चाय-बिस्कुट और केक चढ़ाया करते हैं.

गया में ओवेन की क़ब्र एक ऐसे क़ब्रिस्तान में है जहाँ सैकड़ों और ब्रितानी दफ़न हैं जिनकी मौत भी इसी क्षेत्र में हुई थी.

अधिकतर क़ब्रें तीन से आठ साल के बच्चों की हैं जिनकी मौत 1833 से 1877 के बीच हुई थी.

----------


## Amigo.

ओवन टॉमकिन्स की क़ब्र पर ख़ुदे संदेश के अनुसार उनकी मौत 47 वर्ष की आयु में 19 सितंबर 1906 को हुई थी.

लेकिन उनकी मौत के 100 साल बाद आज भी इकबालनगर के मुस्लिम बहुल इलाक़े के लोग कहते हैं कि "अंग्रेज़ भूत" की आत्मा आज भी भटक रही है जो केवल चाय और केक से शांत हो सकती है.

एक स्थानीय स्कूल टीचर मोहम्मद ज़मिउद्दिन कहते हैं,"रात घिरते ही सूट-बूट में अंग्रेज़ भूत आता है और सड़क के बीच खड़े होकर चाय-बिस्कुट माँगता है".

क़ब्रिस्तान के प्रभारी महमूद अली का कहना है कि भूत के बारे में वे पक्के तौर पर कुछ नहीं कह सकते लेकिन उन्हें कुछ संदेह है.

महमूद अली कहते हैं,"मैं कभी भी किसी अंग्रेज़ भूत से नहीं मिला. लेकिन मुझे लगता है कि यहाँ ज़रूर कोई ऐसी भटकती हुई आत्मा है जिसे चाय-बिस्कुट अच्छा लगता है".

----------


## Amigo.

इक़बालनगर में अंग्रेज़ भूत से मुलाक़ात की कई तरह की कहानियाँ सुनने को मिलेंगी.

एक छोटे व्यवसायी मोहम्मद बशीर ने पाँच साल पहले की एक घटना के बारे में कहा,"भूत ने मुझे रोका, मुझसे हाथ मिलाया और फिर ग़ायब हो गया".

वहीं मोहम्मद ज़मिउद्दिन बताते हैं,"यहाँ के एक निवासी ने एक दिन भूत को किसी दैवी चेन से पकड़ लिया और क़ब्र के निकट एक लोहे के खंभे से बाँध दिया".

लेकिन क़ब्रिस्तान के प्रभारी बताते हैं कि इसके बाद किसी ने चेन चुरा लिया जिसके बाद भूत फिर छूट गया.

----------


## Amigo.

गया में अभी भी अंग्रेज़ रहते हैं और उनमें सबसे बुज़ुर्ग हैं आर्थर वेकफ़ील्ड जो ओवेन टॉमकिन्सन के भूत की कहानियों से परेशान हैं.

आर्थर वेकफ़ील्ड कहते हैं,"चाय-बिस्कुट माँगनेवाले भूत की कहानी बस बकवास है और ये स्थानीय लोगों के अंधविश्वास के अलावा कुछ नहीं है".

लेकिन अंधविश्वास-विश्वास के तर्क से अलग इक़बालनगर में अभी भी लोग ओवेन टॉमकिन्सन की क़ब्र पर चाय-बिस्कुट-केक चढ़ाने के लिए आते रहते हैं.

एक स्थानीय निवासी फ़याज़ अहमद बताते हैं कि अंग्रेज़ भूत एक शरीफ़ भूत है.

फ़याज़ कहते हैं,"वह दूसरे भूतों से अलग है. वो किसी का नुक़सान नहीं करता. अगर आप उसको चाय-बिस्कुट ना भी दें तो भी वो कुछ नहीं करेगा. हाँ आपको वादा करना होगा कि आप अगले दिन वह लेकर आएँगे".

----------


## Amigo.

* " चिरांद का टिब्बा"*

" शाम का समय था. मन्द मन्द हवा चल रही थी. आसमान मे बादल, घने काले बादल एक खौफनाक मन्जर पेश कर रहे थे. मै बेखबर उस अन्जान सूने रास्ते पे चला जा रहा था. अकेला था मगर डरपोक नही. खामोशी और सन्नाटा कभी कभी बाद्लों की गर्जन से टूट जाता था. अचानक  पूर्व दिशा मे कभी कभार बिजली चमकती  और दूर दूर तक छोड जाती सूनेपन का आभास. यह जगह ही ऐशी थी. अरे, कहते हैं यह 'चिरांद् का टिब्बा' महाभारत के समय से ज्यों का त्यों है. कोई कह्ता यहां भूत-प्रेत रह्ते है.   कोई कह्ता यहां 'इच्छाधारी नाग और नागिन' रह्ते है-------------"

----------


## Amigo.

मुझे यह सब पढ कर डर तो नही लग रहा था, मगर अचम्भा जरूर था . यह उर्दू से हिन्दी में अनुबाद किए हुए कुछ १५-२० पन्ने थे. यह हमारी हवेली की अल्मारी को साफ करते हुए हमारे पिता जी को मिले थे--- आज से कोई ५५ साल पहले.  सम्भाल के रखा अपने पास,  काफी देखभाल की जब तक वह नौकरी करते रहे.   उन्होने ही इसका हिन्दी में अनुबाद भी किया था.   अरे, क्या अनुबाद किया-----बस लिपि ही तो बदली थी-----बाकी सब तो ज्यों का त्यों था.  उन्होने भी हिन्दी सीखी ही थी तब.  भई,  सीखनी पडी थी.  हिन्दोस्तान आजाद हो गया था------प्रमोशन का चक्कर जो ठहरा. फिर हमारे पिताश्री १९६८ मे रिटायर हो गए. बस आव देखा ना ताव कर दिए सारे कगजात मां के हवाले.

      मां तो मां थी--हर चीज को सम्भाल के रखती थी. अब उसके बाद जब हमने उनके सामान को चैक करना शुरू किया तो बहुत सारे कागज पत्र मिले.  बस उन्हीं कागजात में यह पत्र भी थे. पिताश्री ने देखे  और थमा दिए हमें, यह कह्ते हुए, " अरे, तू अपने आपको बहुत बडा लेखक और कहानीकार समझता है---ले पढ इसे जरा---देख मेरे दादा ने क्या कहानी लिखी थी--सच्ची कहानी---आपबीती---"

----------


## Amigo.

क्योंकि यह उनके दादा जी "जनाब लेहना सिहं" की कोई आपबीती कहानी थी-- ---उन्होने इसका हिन्दी मे अनुबाद कर लिया था, सन १९५७-५८ मे---तब उनको भी हिन्दी सीखनी पडी थी---हमारे वालिदान कह्ते है तब हिन्दी सीखने का सरकारी अधिकारियों पर काफी जोर था. उन्ही दिनो सरकार ने सब कर्मचारीयों  के लिए "मिनिमम हिन्दी टेस्ट" पास करना अनिवार्य कर दिया था और जब हिन्दी सीखी तो सब से पहले इसे ही हिन्दी मे तबदील कर दिया था.

        सच्चा अफसाना है यह------उन्होने खुद यह किस्सा अपने दादाजी से बचपन मे सुना था---एक दफा नही कई बार.  जब भी उनके दादा लगान बसूल करने जाते उन्हे साथ ले जाते थे-----कह्ते है २२ गांव से लगान बसूलते थे-----सुना है वह कोई अन्ग्रेजों के ओह्देदार थे---क्या कह्ते है ------"सफेदपोश या इलाका मैजिस्ट्रेट".      हमारी दादी कह्ती थी वह बहुत ही सख्त किस्म के आदमी थे---उनकी अपने बेटे, श्री बदन सिहं,  से कतई नही बनती थी.  उनका अपने बेटे, यानि हमारे दादा, के साथ लाहौर हाई कोर्ट मे काफी साल मुक्द्दमा चला था-----उन्होने अपने बेटे को अपनी जायदाद से बे-दखल करना था---एक ही बेटा था----पढा-लिखा मगर शायद आलसी और विलासी-----दादी भी यही कह्ती थी.   मगर केश चलते चलते सन १९२८ में उनका देहान्त हो गया.  बस दादा ने तो गुलछर्रे उडाए होंगे.    सुना है अपनी इकलौती बेटी की शादी मे पांच पांच तोले के सोने के कंगन बरात के उपर से फैंके थे.    आज तक हमारी हवेली के पास के कूंए मे से लोगों को वह कंगन मिलते है.    मगर जल्दी ही अपने 'फादर' के मरने के छः साल मे ही उनकी भी मौत हो गई.   १९३४ मे उनका भी देहान्त हो गया था------और छोड गया अपने छोटे छोटे चार बेटों को असाहय------हमारी दादी को काफी कठिनाईयां झेलनी पडी थी. अरे, मैं भी अपने घर का इतिहास खोल बैठा और छोड गया बीच मे ही "चिरांद के टिब्बे की कहानी".      शुरू करते है फिर वह कहानी.

----------


## Amigo.

हमारे गांव, बलाचौर(आजकल पंजाब के नवांशहर जिला मे है, पहले यह होशियारपुर जिला में था) ) से ७-८ मील दूर पशिचम की और एक और गांव है--"मेहतपुर" कह्ते है इसे.  यहां है यह "चिरांद का टिब्बा". इससे कोई १५-२० किलोमीटर की दूरी पर है एक ऐतिहासिक शहर "राहों". सतलुज नदी के किनारे पर है यह शहर. 'राहों' महाभारत के समय का शहर है. कह्ते है उस समय---महाभारत के समय ---इतनी आबादी हो गई थी कि कुत्ता 'राहों' में मकान पे चढता था और 'भद्दी' मे नीचे उतरता था.  "भद्दी" हमारे गांव के उत्तर मे है---- कोई बीस मील दूर. यह भी "रामायण" के समय का पुराना शहर है--इसका पुराना नाम "भद्रावती" है.  पूरी दूरी होगी पचास मील.  काफी ऐतिहासिक है हमारा इलाका.

      हमारा गांव ही ले लो--शेरशाह सूरी जिसने हुमांयु को भगाया था 'दिल्ली सल्तनत' से. वह भी यहां से "बाबा बलराज" का आषीर्वाद लेकर गया था---सुना है बाबा ने पांच साल का बरदान दिया था ------और वह पांच साल ही राज कर सका हिन्दोस्तान पे.-----दारा शिकोह, ओरंगजेब का बडा भाई -----वह भी यही छुपा था कई साल हमारे गांव मे------- उसका तो महल था, हमारे घर से बिल्कुल सटा हुआ------मगर ढाह दिया है अभी लोगों ने और बना दिया है 'राणा प्रताप महल'----फिर वह पुराना---- किला क्या हुआ उसका---तोड दिया अधुनिकिकरण की हबश ने----वह गुरूओं का कूंआ भी नही रहा-----ऐसा सुना है---गुरु नानक--यहां रह चुके है.  कह्ते है किसी जमाने में सतलुज नदी गांव के दक्षिण मे बहती थी सटी हुई----अब तो तकरीबन सात--आठ किलोमीटर दक्षिण मे  बह्ती है------तब यह गांव यहां नही था यहां अब है. कोई चार पांच मील उत्तर की और---उस जगह को "थे" या "बखुए" कह्ते है आज. लेकिन यह एक युद्ध भूमि थी----यहां हमारे गांव का हर बच्चा बूढा कट मरा था एक औरत की आबरू बचाने के लिए. आज भी यह प्रथा है कि 'गांव के "राजपूत" परिवार अप्रैल के मास में इस जगह की पूजा करते है नवरात्री के दिनों मे.  जानना चाह्ते हो वह औरत कौन थी?---- वह  माता "सीता' थी--जिसे लक्षमण छोड गया था चुपचाप 'सतलुज' पार कर के-----और जब वह अकेली भटक रही थी जंगल में  तो गांव वालों ने उसे शरण दी थी  ----लेकिन तब पड गई थी बुरी नजर 'भद्रावति' के राजा की.  उसने उसे पाना चाहा, मगर पूरा गांव उठ खडा हुआ बगावत मे-----कट गया पूरा गांव मगर बचा गया "सीता" को---रात भर में दो नौजबान ले कर निकल गए थे सीता को अमृतसर की ओर------और दिया सीता ने वरदान--नाम पडा 'वरदानपुर'---बदल के बना "बलराजपुर"  "बाबा बलराज" के नाम पर और फिर 'बलाचौर'.  खैर छोडो चलते है--- अपनी कहानी की ओर.

       श्री लेहणा सिंह, यानी कि हमारे पडदादा जी, 'राहों' मे स्कूल में पढते थे. पूरे इलाके मे वही एक स्कूल था उन दिनों. यह बात होगी जब वह थे १४-१५ साल के--लगभग सन १८६३-६४ की बात होगी---तब पांचवी या छटी क्लाश  मे होगे हमारे पडदादाश्री.  बस बात है यह कोई अगस्त या सितम्बर के महीने की . काफी लम्बी हो गई भूमिका. आगे शुरू करते है---------

----------


## Amigo.

"-------- अचानक बिजली कडकी. रौशनी हुई-----और मै कया देखता हूं  कि "चिरांद के टिब्बे" की दहिनी ओर कोई लालटैन लिए हुए कुछ ढूंढ रहा था राख के ढेर मे. मेरे से होगी दूरी कोई पचास कदम से साठ कदम. मै थोडा सहम गया था. मगर आगे चलता गया. अभी थोडा ही चला था कि फिर बिजली फिर चमकी और देखता हं वह लालटैन वाला इन्सान गायाब था. मै घबरा गया--कहां गया होगा--मै सोच ही रहा था कि फिर बिजली कि चमक मेरी आंखों को चुन्धिया गई. और क्या देखता हूं ठीक मेरे सामने १० कदम की दूरी पर एक चौडे फन वाल नाग अढाई से तीन फीट  जमीन से उपर उठा हुआ था. मेरी तो हवा गोल हो गई. मेरे कदम रुक गए. मै तीन चार साल से पैदल अपने गांव इसि रास्ते जाता था---कभी भी ऐसा नही हुआ था मेरे साथ--आज यह कया हो रहा है---मै यह सोच ही रहा था कि मुझे एक इन्सानी आवाज सुनाई दी-----"

     "-----ओ लेहणा सिंह--तू क्यों रुक गया है---तू निकल जा. "

      "मै हैरान था आवाज मेरे सामने से आ रही थी और उधर तो मैने सांप ही देखा था. फिर कही यह लालटैन वाला आदमी तो नही था. मगर फिर आवाज आई------"

    " अरे, वेवाकूफ इधर देख मेरी तरफ---मै हूं मै---चिरवर्धन"

    और तभी बिजली फिर चमकी और मैने साफ सुना नाग को बोलते हुए----इन्सान की आवाज में.

    " अरे इधर देख् मै चिरवर्धन हूं"---नाग कह रहा था---------यह तू रौशनी देखता है यह बिजली कि नही है मगर मेरी मणी कि है----'

   'ओ हो तो आप है वह लालटैन वाले इन्सान'----मैने कहा तो आवाज आई," अरे नही बच्चे, वह ही तो है सारे फसाद की जड--वह तो दुरात्मा है--दुर्योधन का जासूस"

   "क्या कहा--कौन दुर्योधन--किस दुरातमा की बात कर रहे हो, नाग बाबा"---मैने हौसला कर के पूछ ही लिया.

----------


## Amigo.

"सुनो--हमारा और उसका किस्सा 'महाभारत' के जमाने से चला आ रहा है. तुमने सुना होगा--पाण्डवों को १४ साल का वनबास हुआ था--जुए मे हारने  के बाद---१२वे साल के वनबास मे वह राजा भद्रावती की नगरी ( बलाचौर के उत्तर पूर्व में) से काफी धन दौलत ले के इस इलाके मे आ के छिप गए थे.  'दुरात्मा' उनका नौकर था--लेकिन काम करता था दुर्योधन के लिए---उसका जासूस था वह--उसको पाण्डवों की खबर पहुंचानी थी दुर्योधन के पास--मै भी उसी कि तरह पाण्डवों के गिरोह का सैनिक था. दुरात्मा ने सोचा मै उसका साथी हूं. उसने मुझे पाण्डवों की यह खबर राजा दुर्योधन तक पहुंचाने के लिए कहा. मुझे यह विसवासघात अच्छा नही लगा--मै ने यह बात 'नकुल' को बता दी. बस दुरात्मा पकड लिया गया-- और उसे भीम ने मृत्यु द्ण्ड देने की ठान ली----मगर बडे भैय्या को बता कर ----यही भीम की गल्ती थी--उसे युधिष्टर से पूछ लेना चाहिए था. जब युधिष्टर को पता चला तो उसे बडा दुख हुआ--उसने दुरात्मा को हर मुसीबत से बचाने का वचन दे रखा था. बस कहानी पहुन्ची युधिष्टर के पास---उसने भीम को उसे छोड देने को कहा--भीम ने उसे छोडा मगर उसकी दोनो आंखे निकाल के ---वह बडे भाई के पास जाकर खूब रोया और आंखो के लिये दुहाइ दी---तब युधिष्टर ने उसको वरदान दिया कि हर अमावस की रात को उसको दिखाई देगा अन्धेरे मे---अगर अमावस की रात को वह किसी इच्छाधारी नाग की मणि ले लेता है तो उसकी आंखे फिर से लौट आंईगी.

" आज अमावस कि रात है और वह मेरी मणी ढूंढ रहा है--मै उसे ले कर इधर उधर भगता हूं. मेरी बद किस्मत है कि आज के दिन मै इन्सानी रूप धारण नही कर सकता"--चिर्वधन नाग ने कहा.

 मैने फिर बोला, " नाग बाबा--आप यहां से दूर क्यो नही चले जाते हो--क्यों इधर ही रह्ते हो"

" यही तो मुसीबत है, लैहणा--मै पाण्डवों की दौलत कि हिफाजत कर रहा हूं--मै नही जा सकता कही--इस टिब्बे मे उनकी वह सारी दौलत रखी है जो उन्हे भद्रावती के राजा ने बातौर इनाम दी थी. उसे कहां ले जांऊ--बेशुमार दौलत--हीरे जवारात है, बेटा. मुझे युधिष्टर ने कहा था कि अगर मैने इसे कलियुग के अन्त तक सम्भाल के रखा तो वह खुद मुझे स्वर्ग ले जांएगे---वह मुझ से 'कलगी' अवतार के साथ आने का वायदा कर के गए है." चिर्वर्धन नाग ने कहा.

 मैने कहा,"नाग बाबा, आपकी बहुत इज्जत करता हूं. मगर तुम्हारी बाकी सब बातें ठीक मगर यह दौलत की कहानी मे दम नही "

----------


## Amigo.

'यहां मै बैठा हू बहां पे एक ईटनुमा चीज है--उठा लेना--ले जाना अपने साथ--यह बेश्कीमती "लाल"  है किसी जौहरी को दिखाना--तुम्हारी किस्मत खुल जाएगी" इतना कह कर नाग देवता मेरे आगे चलने लगा---मैने पत्थर उठाया ही था कि वह लालटैन वाला आदमी मेरे पीछे से बोल पडा--" यह सब झूठ है--लाओ यह लाल मुझे दे दो"

  नाग बाबा ने कहा," भाग जाओ लैहणा--यह अन्धा है अभी भी--जब रात गहरा जाएगी इसकी आंखों की रौशनी लौट आएगी-- फिर तुम नही बच पओगे---भाग जाओ--यह लाल इसे नही मिलना चाहिए.

   मैने भागना शुरु किया--और भागता रहा--जब तक मै 'मैह्न्दीपुर'गांव के बसीमे(सीमा) तक नही पहुंच गया.  एक घन्टे से ज्यादा भागा था मै.--उस के बाद मै कभी भी अपने स्कूल से उस रास्ते पैदल नही आया.

   मगर मेरी मुसीबतें खतम नही हुई थी--एक दिन स्कूल मे एक आदमी आया और मुझ से कहने लगा--वह "लाल" कहां है. मै हैरान था--"कौन सा लाल" मैने कहा.   "अरे---वही जो मैने तुम्हे दिया था----" उस आदमी ने बोला था.  मै कुछ देर चुपचाप उसे देखता रहा. फिर हिम्मत बांध कर कहा,"क्या लेने के लिए दिया था--नाग बाबा"

  "नही उसके चौरी होने का डर है--दुरात्मा हमेशा तुम्हारे को ढूंढता रह्ता है--वह छीन लेगा--मै तुम्हारे साथ रहूंगा." चिरवर्धन नाग ने कहा था. "मगर कैसे "--मैने कहा--"इसकी फिक्र मत करो तुम"  मैने उसको कभी स्कूल मे देखा नही .

     फिर एक दिन मेरे साथी ने मुझे पढने के बाद रात मे दिया बुझाने के लिये कहा-------कि अचानक एक लम्बी सी बाजू कहीं से आई और दिया बुझा दिया. -------तभी मेरे साथी कि चीख सुनाई दी-----और आवाज आई --' सो जाओ--मैने दुरात्मा को मार दिया--सुबह होते ही घर चले जाना--अब तुम यहां नही रह सकते".

    हमारे मास्टर जी आए--छान बीन हुई--पता चला किसी जहरीले सांप ने काटा था----बहुत ही जह्रीला था. मगर वह बाजू की कहानी किसी को नही मालूम.

   बस इस तरह मै आठवी जमात की पढाई छोड कर गांव बापिस चला आया. वह "लाल" अब भी मेरे पास है---दिखाया तो एक जौहरी को उसने कहा था बहुत कीमती है--इसे किसी बडे शहर मे बेचना---------------

----------


## Amigo.

*यहां यह कहानी खतम हो गई थी-----क्या हुआ उस 'लाल'का ?    कह्ते है कोइ बेशुमार कीमती पत्थर था.     कोई नही जानता क्या हुआ ?     इतना सबको मालूम है कि श्री लेहणा सिंह,   हमारे पड्दादा,    आठ्वीं की पढाई बीच मे ही छोड कर भाग आए थे? क्यॉ?    कोई नही जानता---शायद यही बजह होगी.*

----------


## Amigo.

*....... और इस तरह राजा को भी विश्*वास हो गया कि भूत होते हैं !!*


एक गांव में दो गरीब पति पत्*नी रहा करते थे , किसी तरह दो जून का रूखा सूखा खाना जुटा पाते। पर्व त्*यौहारों में भी पकवान बना पाना मुश्किल होता। अगल बगल के घरों से कभी कुछ मिल जाता तो खाकर संतोष कर लेते थे। पर एक दिन किसी के घर से मिले पुए को खाकर उनका लालच काफी बढ गया, इसलिए उन्*होने घर पर ही पुए बनाने की सोंची। सामग्री की व्*यवस्*था में कई दिनों तक दोनो ने पूरी ताकत झोंकी , तब जाकर पुए के लिए चावल , दूध और घी जुटा पाए। पत्*नी पुए बनाने की तैयारी में जुट गयी।

तभी पति को कोई काम याद आ गया और वह उस सिलसिले में घर से निकल पडा। पर थोडी दूर जाने के बाद ही उसे अपनी गल्*ती का अहसास हुआ , अभी घर से निकलने की क्*या जरूरत थी ? घर पर होता तो चखने के बहाने ही एक दो पुए अधिक मिल जाते। यह सोंचते ही वह काम छोडकर वापस घर लौटा, घर पहुंचा तो दूर से ही पत्*नी पुए बनाती मिली। उसके मन में पत्*नी के लालच की परीक्षा लेने की बात आ गयी , इसलिए वह दूर से ही छुपकर अपनी पत्*नी की गतिविधियों पर नजर डालने लगा।

----------


## Amigo.

उतनी सामग्री से पत्*नी ने बडे बडे पांच पुए बनाए , बनाते वक्*त एक भी पुए नहीं खाया , देखकर उसे ताज्*जुब हुआ। फिर धीरे से वहां से निकलकर वह पत्*नी के सामने आया। पत्*नी ने खाना निकाला , सामने चार ही पुए थे , दो उसे दिया और दो खुद खाने बैठ गयी। उसे शंका होनी ही थी , कमरे में चारों ओर देखते हुए उसने कुछ अनुमान लगाया।

फिर उठकर छुपाए हुए पांचवे पुए को निकालकर पूछा 'यह क्*या है ?'
पत्*नी ने कहा 'वह आखिरी पुआ है , इसमें कंकड वगैरह होते हैं और इसलिए घर के मर्द इसे नहीं खाते'
पति ने कहा 'ठीक है तुम ही इसे खाओ , पर अपनी थाली में से एक पुआ मुझे दे दो'
'यह कैसे हो सकता है , उस कंकड वाले पुए के बदले तुम्*हे अच्*छा पुआ दे दूं'

कोई मानने को तैयार नहीं , बढते बढते बात बहुत बढ गयी , कौन तीन खाए और कौन दो । अंत में पति ने फैसला किया कि दोनो में से जो पहले बोलगा , पहले खाएगा , पहले उठेगा या पहले सोने जाएगा , उसकी हार होगी और उसे दो पुए खाने को मिलेंगे , जबकि जीतनेवाले को तीन। इस फैसले पर दोनो राजी हो गए। इसके बाद मिनट बीतते गए , फिर घंटे और फिर पूरी रात बीत गयी , दोनो में से हारने को कोई तैयार नहीं। सुबह काफी देर तक उनका दरवाजा नहीं खुला , तो पडोसियों को संदेह हुआ। उनलोगों ने दरवाजे को जोर जोर से पीटा , पर दरवाजा नहीं खुला । किसी अनहोनी की आशंका से पडोसी भयभीत हुए , छप्*पर फाडकर घर के अंदर घुसे। देखा कि दोनो पति पत्*नी दीवार के सहारे बैठे मु्द्रा में थाली में रखे पुए पर टकटकी लगाए हुए हैं।

----------


## Amigo.

सबने समझ लिया कि ये पुआ जहरीला था , जिसे खाने से दोनो पति पत्*नी की मौत हो गयी है। पूरे गांव में कोहराम मच गया , सब इनकी अंतिम विदाई की तैयारी करने लगे। औरत को सती मानते हुए सारे गांववाले दर्शन को पहुंचने लगे। एक ही साथ दोनो की चिता बनायी गयी , दोनो को उसपर रखकर श्*मशान पहुंचा दिया गया। पांच रिश्*तेदार आगे बढे , अब आग लगाने की बारी भी आ गयी थी। पति ने सोंचा कि एक पुए के लालच में मौत को गले लगाना बेवकूफी ही होगी। वह बोल उठा 'चलो , अब उठो भी , तुम तीन खाओ , मैं ही दो खाउंगा'  उन्*हें उठते देखकर सबने सोंचा कि इनके दाह संस्*कार में देर हो गयी है , इसलिए ये भूत बन गए। यह सुनते ही जिसके हाथ में आग थी और उसके चार साथी सिर पर पैर रखकर भागे। उन्*होने सोंचा कि भूत उन पांचों को खाने के बारे में ही बात कर रहे थे , जो उनके क्रिया कर्म में आगे आगे हैं। गांववाले भी पीछे पीछे भागे।

उनके पीछे पीछे पति पत्*नी गांव में जाकर सब बातें समझाना चाहते थे , पर गांववाले दूर से ही भूत समझकर उन्*हें ढेला पत्*थर मारकर भगा देते। उनके भूत बनने की कहानी पूरे राज्*य में फैल गयी। धीरे धीरे राजा के कानों तक भी पहुंची। राजा को भूत प्रेत की कहानियों पर विश्*वास नहीं था, इसलिए उसे अपनी आंखों से सत्*य देखने की इच्*छा हुई। उसने अपना घोडा निकाला और श्*मशान की ओर दौडा दी। श्*मशान से कुछ पहले ही उन्*होने एक खूंटी गाडकर अपने घोडे को बांध दिया और पैदल ही आगे बढे। अभी श्*मशान पहुंचे भी नहीं थे कि सचमुच पति पत्*नी को अपनी ओर आते पाया। राजा को आते देख वे उनसे गांव में रहने देने की प्रार्थना के लिए आगे बढे जा रहे थे।

पर उन्*हें देखकर राजा उल्*टा भागा। वो अपने कदम जितने तेज करता , दोनो उतनी ही तेजी से उसकी ओर आते । उनकी गति देखकर राजा की सारी शक्ति जबाब दे रही थी। घबडाकर उन्*होने घोडे को खोला भी नहीं और उसपर बैठकर घोडे को दौडा दिया। घोडा भागा जा रहा था और साथ ही साथ उखडा हुआ खूंटा राजा के पैरों से टकरा टकराकर उसे चोटिल करता जा रहा था , जिसे वे भूत की चोट समझ रहे थे। वे घोडे को जितना ही तेज दौडाते , खूंटा उतनी ही तेजी से उनके पैरों पर वार करता। अब ऐसी हालत में राजा को भला कैसे विश्*वास न हो कि भूत नहीं होते।

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत अच्छा अमीगो भाई आपने तो आते ही झङी लगा दी।

----------


## Amigo.

*भूतों के भय से ही जुडा एक किस्*सा*


संभवत: यह घटना 1981 के आस पास की है। कलकत्*ते में रहनेवाले हमारे एक दूर के रिश्*तेदार पहली बार हमारे गांव के अपने एक नजदीकी रिश्*तेदार के घर पर आए। पर वहां उनका मन नहीं लगता था , रिश्*तेदार अपने व्*यवसाय में व्*यस्*त रहते और उनकी पत्*नी अपने छोटे छोटे बच्*चों में।  वे वहां किससे और कितनी देर बातें करतें , उनके यहां जाने में जानबूझकर देर करते थे और हमारे यहां बैठकर बातें करते रहते थे । बडे गप्*पी थे वो , अक्*सर वे हमारे घर पहुंच जाते थे और घंटे दो घंटे गपशप करने के बाद खाना खाकर ही लौटते थे।

----------


## Amigo.

एक दिन शाम को पहुंचे , तो इधर उधर की बात होते होते भूत प्रेत पर जाकर रूक गयी , भूत प्रेत का नाम सुनते ही उन्*होने अपनी शौर्यगाथाएं सुनानी शुरू की। फलाने जगह में भूत के भय से जाने से लोग डरते हैं , मैं वहां रातभर रहा , फलाने जगह पर ये किया , वो किया और हम सभी उनके हिम्*मत के आगे नतमस्*तक थे। मेरी मम्*मी ने एक दो बार रात्रि के समय इस तरह की बातें न करने की याद भी दिलायी , पर वो नहीं माने ‘नहीं , चाचीजी , भूत प्रेत कुछ होता ही नहीं है , वैसे ही मन का वहम् है ये’ और न जाने कहां कहां के ऐसे वैसे किस्*से सुनाते ही रहे।

----------


## Amigo.

उस दिन खाते पीते कुछ अधिक ही देर हो गयी थी , रात के ग्*यारह बज गए थे , गांव में काफी सन्*नाटा हो जाता है। उस घर के छत से आवाज दे देकर बच्*चे बार बार बुला रहे थे । सामने के रास्*ते से जाने से कई मोड पड जाने से उनका घर हमारे घर से कुछ दूर पड जाता था , पर खेत से होकर एक शार्टकट रास्*ता था । हमलोग अक्*सर उसी रास्*ते से जाते आते थे , उन्*होने भी उस दिन उसी रास्*ते से जाने का निश्*चय किया। पीछे के दरवाजे से उन्*हें भेजकर हमलोग दरवाजा बंद करके अंदर अपने अपने कामों में लग गए। अचानक मेरी छोटी बहन के दिमाग में क्*या आया , छत पर जाकर देखने लगी कि वे उनके घर पहुंचे या नहीं ? अंधेरा काफी था , मेरी बहन को कुछ भी दिखाई नहीं दिया , वह छत से लौटने वाली ही थी कि उसे महसूस हुआ कि कोई दौडकर हमारे बगान में आया और सामने नीम के पेड के नीचे छुप गया।

मेरी बहन ने पूछा ‘कौन है ?‘

उनकी आवाज आयी ‘मैं हूं’

‘आप चाचाजी के यहां गए नहीं ?’

‘खेत में कुएं के पास कोई बैठा हुआ है’

----------


## Amigo.

गांव में रात के अंधेरे में चोरों का ही आतंक रहता है , उनकी इस बात को सुनकर हमलोगों को चोर के होने का ही अंदेशा हुआ , जल्*दी जल्*दी पिछवाडे का दरवाजा खोला गया। पूछने पर उन्*होने हमारे अंदेशे को गलत बताते हुए कहा कि वह आदमी नहीं , भूत प्रेत जैसा कुछ है , क्*यूंकि कुएं के पास उसकी दो लाल लाल आंखे चमक रही हैं। तब जाकर हमलोगों को ध्*यान आया कि कुएं के पास खेत में पानी पटानेवाला डीजल पंप रखा है और उसमें ही दो लाल बत्तियां जलती हैं। जब उन्*हें यह बात बताया गया तो उन्*होने एकदम से झेंपकर कहा ‘ओह ! हम तो उससे डर खा गए’ । बेचारे कर भी क्*या सकते थे , इस डर खाने की कहानी ने तुरंत बखानी गई उनकी निडरता की कहानियों के पोल को खोल दिया था। फिर थोडी ही देर बाद वे चले गए , और हमारे घर के माहौल की तो पूछिए मत , हमलोगों को तो बस हंसने का एक बहाना मिल गया था।

----------


## sonujoni

:Tiranga: :baby::anna:

----------


## praveenddn

kya hua sutra kaie band ho gaya

----------


## jai 123

अद्भुत
 मित्र और भी रोचक मनोरंजक एवं रोगटे खडी कर देने वाली कहानियाँ देने का कष्ट करे धन्यवाद

----------


## Alexander the great

*इंग्लैंड की घटना:*
लिवरपूल, इंग्लैंड में एक ऐसा केस सामने आया की एक बच्चा पैदा हुआ और उसके हाथ पर उसके स्वर्गीय पिता का गोदने का निशान था। प्रिसीला और टेडी फ्रेंटम पति और पत्नी थे। टेडी वक्कुम क्लीनर के पार्ट्स बनाने वाली कंपनी में काम करता था। टेडी की उम्र जब 16 साल की थी तब उसने अपने हाथ पर गोदना गुडवाया था। जब टेडी 35 वर्ष का था तब उसकी पत्नी गर्भवती हुई। टेडी अपने बच्चे का मुँह देख पाता कि इससे एक महीने पहिले ही उसकी मृत्यु हो गयी।

डॉक्टर और मनोवैज्ञानिकों दोनों ने टेडी के नवजात बच्चे के हाथ के गोदने का परीक्षण किया। प्रिसीला का मानना था की उसका पति अपने बच्चे के रूप में पुन: आ गया है। यानि कि बच्चे के शरीर में पहिले कोई आत्मा थी और टेडी की मृत्यु के बाद टेडी की आत्मा ने उस अजन्मे बच्चे के शरीर में प्रवेश कर लिया।

----------


## Alexander the great

*भारत की घटना:*
कैरल सन 1937 में एक उच्च सैनिक अधिकारी के रूप में ब्रिटन से भारत आए थे। उन्होनें अपनी पुस्तक में ज़िक्र किया है कि लगभग सन 1939 कि बात है वें असम-बर्मा सीमा पर कैंप में थे। उनका कैंप एक नदी के किनारे लगा था। एक दिन मैने टेलिस्कोप से देखा कि एक युवक कि लाश बही जा रही है और एक दुर्बल और बूढ़ा दाढ़ी वाला उस लाश को नदी से बाहर खींचने का प्रयास कर रहा है। मैने इस घटना की ओर और साथी अधिकारीओं का ध्यान भी आकृष्ट किया। हम सबने अपनी-अपनी टेलिस्कोप से देखा कि वह बूढ़ा उस लाश को निकालकर एक पेड़ के पीछे ले गया। हम सब उत्सुकता से यह द्रश्य देख रहे थे। कुछ क्षणों बाद हमारे आश्चर्य का ठिकाना न रहा जब हमने पेड़ के पास जवान आदमी को चलते देखा।
हमने सिपाहियों को बुलाया और उस आदमी को पकड़ कर लाने को कहा। सिपाही उस युवक को पकड़ कर ले आए। मैने उस युवक से कहा, `सच-सच बताओ, तुम कौन हो? मैने अच्छी तरह देखा था कि तुम बहे जा रहे थे और दाढ़ी वाला बूढ़ा तुम्हारी लाश निकालने कि कौशिश कर रहा था। अब तुम जिंदा हो।' इस पर उस युवक ने कहा कि वह वही बूढ़ा व्यक्ति है किंतु शरीर उस मृत्य युवक का है। उसने बताया कि वह योग साधना से शरीर परिवर्तन में निपुण है। जब भी उसका शरीर बूढ़ा हो जाता है तो वह ऐसा कर लेता है। कैरल ने उसकी बात पर यकीन नहीं किया। तो उसने कैरल से पेड़ के पास पड़े बूढ़े आदमी का शरीर मॅंगाकर देखने के लिए कहा. कैरल के कहने पर सैनिक पेड़ के पास से बूढ़े का मृत्य शरीर उठा लाए, जिसे देखकर सबके आश्चर्य का ठिकाना न रहा।

उस युवक की मृत्यु से पहिले युवक के उस शरीर को कोई दूसरी आत्मा भोग रही थी अब उसे इस बूढ़े की आत्मा इस्तेमाल करेगी।

* 32 वर्ष पूर्व प्रकाशित पुस्तक पूर्व जन्म की स्मृति में कैकई नन्दन सहाय की एक दिलचस्प घटना छपी थी और बताया कि उनके चचेरे भाई श्री नंदन सहाय को हैजा हो गया था। उस समय उनकी आयु 19 वर्ष की थी। उनकी मृत्यु हो गयी थी। मृत्यु के समय श्री नन्दन सहाय की पत्नी को दो मास का गर्भ था। पति की मृत्यु के बाद से ही पत्नी को ख़राब-ख़राब सपने आने शुरू हो गये। एक दिन सपने में पत्नी ने अपने मृत्य पति को देखा। वह कह रहे थे, `मैं तुम्हारे पास ही रहूँगा। तुम्हारे पेट से जन्म लूँगा. लेकिन तुम्हारा दूध नहीं पिऊंगा। मेरे लिये दूध का अलग से प्रबंध रखना। मेरी बात की सत्यता यह होगी कि जन्म से ही मेरे सिर पर चोट का निशान होगा।'

समय पर पुत्र ने जन्म लिया। बच्चे के सिर पर चोट का निशान था। बच्चा अपनी माँ का दूध नहीं पीता था। उसके लिये अलग से धाय रखी गई। धाय ही उसे दूध पिलाती थी।

बच्चा किसी और स्त्री का दूध तो पी लेता था किंतु अपनी पूर्व जन्म की पत्नी और इस जन्म की माँ का दूध न पिता था। माँ का दूध निकालकर चम्मच से पिलाने पर बच्चा वह दूध उलट देता था।
यानि कि दो माह तक गर्भस्थ शिशु में कोई अन्य आत्मा रही श्री नंदन सहाय ने अपनी पत्नी के गर्भ से अपने ही बालक के रूप में जन्म लिया।

* वेदांत के महान ज्ञाता अदिगुरु शंकराचार्य से महान मीमांसक मंडन मिश्र की धर्म पत्नी भारती ने शास्त्रार्थ किया और हारने लगी। भारती विदुषी थी। भारती ने सोचा की सन्यासी को कामकला का कुछ भी ज्ञान नहीं होता है। फिर अदिगुरु शंकराचार्य तो बालकपन में ही सन्यासी हो गये थे। अत: अदिगुरु शंकराचार्य को कामकला का बिल्कुल भी ज्ञान नहीं होना चाहिए। झट से भारती ने कामकला पर शास्त्रार्थ प्रारंभ कर दिया। तब अदिगुरु शंकराचार्य ने इसके लिए समय मांगा। भारती ने समय दे दिया। अदिगुरु शंकराचार्य ने एक मृत्य राजा की देह में प्रवेश करके कामकला का ज्ञान प्राप्त किया था और भारती को शास्त्रार्थ में पराजित किया था।
यानि की राजा के शरीर का उपभोग पहिले राजा ने किया और उनके मरने के बाद कुछ समय तक अदिगुरु शंकराचार्य ने किया।
सूक्ष्म शरीर जब स्थूल शरीर को छोड़कर गमन करता है तों उसके साथ अन्य सूक्ष्म परमाणु कहिए या कर्म भी गमन करते हैं जो उनके परिमाप के अनुसार अगले जन्म में रिफ्लेक्ट होते हैं, जैसे तिल, मस्सा, गोली का निशान, चाकू का निशान, आचार-विचार, संस्कार आदि।
मनुष्य की जिस वस्तु, जीव के प्रति आशक्ति होती है, उसके विछोह पर करूण रुदन करता है। सामान्य मनुष्य की सबसे अधिक प्रीति अपने शरीर के प्रति होती है। इसीलिए मृत्यु जैसी वेदना और किसी घटना में नहीं है। किंतु यह भी सत्य है कि स्थूल शरीर पॅकिंग है और उसमें विद्यमान सूक्षम शरीर उस पॅकिंग में वेष्ठित बहुमूल्य निधि।
इन घटनाओं से यह पता चलता है की एक शरीर का उपभोग एक से अधिक आत्माएँ कर सकती हैं। स्थूल शरीर को आत्माएँ किसी वस्त्र बदलने की तरह बदल देती हैं। इस स्थूल शरीर बदलने की क्रिया को ही जन्म-मरण या परकाया में प्रवेश कहा जाता है। संसारिक भाषा में हम आत्मा को सूक्ष्म शरीर कह सकते हैं।

*  लोग समझते हैं कि चंद्रगुप्त मौर्य ने सम्राट महापद्म यानि कि घनान्द को जीता था। जी नहीं ऐसा नहीं हुआ था। सम्राट घनान्द तो एक नैतिक और बहुत बलशाली सम्राट था। सम्राट घनान्द के भय से तो सिकन्दर सिंधु नदी को पार करने का भी साहस न जुटा सका था और वापिस लौट गया था। महापद्म नन्द की मृत्यु के बाद उस शरीर में दूसरी आत्मा ने प्रवेश कर लिया था। कौन थी वह आत्मा?
सार:
इन घटनाओं से पता चलता है कि स्थूल और सूक्षम शरीर अलग-अलग हैं। स्थूल शरीर की भूमिका पॅकिंग भर की है। और सूक्षम शरीर की भूमिका शक्ति की है। एक स्थूल शरीर को दो भिन्न-भिन्न प्राण या कि आत्मा इस्तेमाल कर सकती हैं। किंतु उसे रहना वहीं होगा जहाँ का पॅकिंग है। जैसे शोभाराम त्यागी की आत्मा और शरीर जसवीर का, तो उसे जसवीर की जिंदगी जीनी पड़ी। अदिगुरु शंकराचार्य ने राजा के शरीर में प्रवेश करके राजा की जिंदगी जी। प्रत्येक घटना में शेष जीवन शरीर के अनुसार ही स्थान पर जीना पड़ा। किंतु यदि कोई आत्मा लावारिस लाश में प्रवेश करती है तो उसे कौनसी जिंदगी ज़िनी होगी यह परिस्थितियों पर निर्भर करेगा। तब कैसे जानोगे कि कौन अपना और कौन पराया, आज कौन धर्म के मानने वाले हो कल पता नहीं कौन धर्म मानना पड़ जाए, तब काहे का विरोध, काहे की कटुता.......? नैतिक बनो।

इससे यह सिद्ध होता है कि एक स्थूल शरीर का उपभोग दो प्राण यानि कि आत्माएँ कर सकती हैं। परकाया प्रवेश एक विद्या भी है और सिद्ध योगी अपना शरीर अपनी इच्छा के अनुसार बदल सकते हैं। कई बार परकाया प्रवेश अनायास ही हो जाता है। इसके कौन कारण हैं, यह अभी तक अज्ञात है.......?

----------


## Alexander the great

*हॉलैंड की घटना*
एम्सटरडम के एक स्कूल में वहां के प्रिंसिपल की लड़की मितगोल के साथ हाला नम की एक ग्रामीण लड़की की बड़ी मित्रता थी। हाला देखने में बड़ी सुंदर और मितगोल विद्वान् थी। वें प्राय: पिकनिक और पार्टियाँ साथ मनाया करती थी। एक बार दोनों सहेली एक साथ कार से जा रही थी। गंभीर दुर्घटना घाट गयी। उनकी कार एक विशालकाय वृक्ष से जा टकराई। मितगोल को गंभीर चोटें आयी, उसका सम्पूर्ण शरीर क्षत-विक्षत हो गया और उसका प्राणांत हो गया। हाला को बाहर से तो कोई घाव नहीं थे किंतु अन्दर कहीं ऐसी चोट लगी की उसका भी प्राणांत हो गया. दोनों के शव कार से बाहर निकल कर रखे गए।तभी एकाएक ऐसी घटना हुई कि जिअसे किसी शक्ति ने मितगोल के प्राण हाला के शरीर में प्रविष्ट करा दिए हों। वह एकाएक उठ बैठी और प्रिंसिपल को पिता जी कहकर लिपटकर रोने लगी। सब आश्चर्यचकित थे कि हाला प्रिंसिपल साहब को अपना पिता कैसे कह् रही है? उनकी पुत्री मितगोल का शरीर तो क्षत-विक्षत अवस्था में पड़ा हुआ है।प्रिंसिपल साहब ने उसे जब हाला कहकर संबोधित किया तो उसने बताया कि पिता जी मैं हाला नहीं आपकी बेटी मितगोल हूँ। मैं अभी तक इस क्षत-विक्षत हो गए शरीर में थी। अभी-अभी किसी अज्ञात शक्ति ने मुझे हाला के शरीर में डाल दिया है।
हर तरह से परीक्षण किए गए और पाया गया कि सच में ही मितगोल के प्राण हाला के शरीर में आ गए हैं। इस प्रकार शरीर परिवर्तन की यह अनोखी घटना घटी।

----------


## The Flyer

> *तो दोस्तों कैसी लगी आपको ये कहानी बताना ना भूलिएगा .शीघ्र ही उपस्थित हूँगा
> अगली कहानी के साथ.तब तक के लिए*


मस्त है भाई कुछ और भी हो तो लिखे \\

----------


## vasimjavad

> मस्त है भाई कुछ और भी हो तो लिखे \\


 kahaniya bahot hi badiya thi maza aa gaya

----------


## prem.p

मुझे लगता है कि तुम्हें इस कहानी को जारीरखना चाहिए.....

----------


## vkhapriye

मुझे लगता है कि तुम्हें इस कहानी को जारीरखना चाहिए.

----------


## niting

sir ji, aap log kahan chale gaye. ye to bahut interesting thread hai. please post more stories and real life horror incidents

----------


## navinavin

accha hai.............................

----------


## aktyagis

rochak kahani hai......................

----------


## aaditya burman

क्या आप भूतो का वैज्ञानिक कारन जान ना चाहेंगे ???????

----------


## RAJ.D.BEST

sutra bahut hi badia hai...ise band na kare aur aage b acchi kahaniya post kare

----------


## aktyagis

> क्या आप भूतो का वैज्ञानिक कारन जान ना चाहेंगे ???????


Jaroor janna chahenge.

----------


## vkhapriye

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है। लगातार अपडेट से और अच्छी लग रही है।

----------


## devd131

ओ यार कुछ और भी तो लिखो यार मजा आ गया ये सब जान कर

----------


## devd131

शाबाश भाई साहब जी क्या उमदा जान्कारी है । कुछ और भी बता दो यार

----------


## hindi9

भूत प्रेत की कथाए होती ही मज़ेदार हैं

----------


## Jogia21

और भी तो लिखो यार मजा आ गया

----------


## lallal5710

> क्या आप भूतो का वैज्ञानिक कारन जान ना चाहेंगे ???????


हे कोई कारन आप के पास तो बताये !

----------


## neeraj2207

Sutra ko aage badoa mitra

----------


## lalitji

kaha chale gaye mitr waiting for the update.

----------


## crushh

और कहानियाँ और किस्से लिखो भाई।

----------


## Prasun

Bahut dilchasp

----------

